# Journal to the Dark Side



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Decide to start a journal as been reading other peoples and seems like a good motivational tool.

My background is spent 8 weeks training at home with dumbells and reading up on as much training and nutritional info as possible them took a week off before joining a gym and just finished 8 weeks if a 3 day split twice a week,I know would almost certainly get a bit better results from doing a different split or 3 fullbody workouts a week but I love the training side.

On the diet side I eat very clean on a 40/40/20 split was on 3000 cals a day but have just upped it to 3300.

Ok here's the pics so far ????

Before training









After 8 weeks on dumbells at home










Current
























Also been doing two 3 mile runs a week.

My goal is to get to 80kg by Christmas keeping bf% as it is.

Current stats are 5'7 75kg and 39 years old

Any pointers appreciated


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

looking lean and mean sir, back looks really well at that angle :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh and current lifts on main lifts for six reps are

Bench 90kg

Deadlifts 155kg

Squats 140kg


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking great love these journals so motivational


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good mate.

Will follow this, a fellow natty


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Up early and off to Derbyshire for a work related course and staying up there so no gym until Wednesday,downloaded a bootcamp app to do in my hotel room...better than no training


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Forgot to include and leg pics on OP for comparison later on,that's how bored I am on this work course lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally back from my course too late to make gym tonight but back in for leg day tomo and can't wait


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

All exercises 4 sets pyramiding up in weight

Set 1 15 reps

Set 2 10-12 reps

Set 3 8-10

Set 4 6 reps to failure

Leg day

Back squats 140kg

Barbell lunges 65kg

Front squats 70kg

Standing calf raises 80kg

Stiff leg dead lifts 120kg

Good mornings 90kg

Then done abs for sets if each

Crunches

Hanging leg raises

Incline Russian twists


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and back day tomorrow thinking might throw some dips in for a change,anyone else use these for chest days? If so is it better to use bodyweight or more weight and lower reps?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just got back from chest and back,struggled on the dead lifts at the end,never feel as strong when I train first thing in the mornings.

Sets as my normal 4 sets if each

Barbell flat bench 90kg

Barbell incline bench 60kg

Cable crossovers 60kg

Pull ups 4 sets of 12

Barbell bent over row 70kg

Dead lifts 155kg

Now off out for the day to celebrate a 30th birthday and a very rare drink for me so might be feeling like ****e tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Worked out at a new gym for a change of scenery,Definition in Peterborough worth checking out if your in the area,I normally train at a gym that's basically a health club kinda place so was a nice change to train somewhere that's aimed more at lifting and has a dedicated dead lift area


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Will follow this, a fellow natty


What routine are you currently following?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What routine are you currently following?


Just a PPL Mon, Wed and Sat mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What sort of gains have you had from that? I'm staring a new routine tonight,as might weights have starting getting heavier doing legs and deads twice a week is getting beyond gruelling


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First session of new routine today,I've gone with a 5 day split

Today was shoulders I kept the weight light as never done a whole session on one body part so wasn't sure how my shoulders will be tomorrow did 3 sets of 8-12 reps on

40kg shoulder press with dumbells

30kg arnold press

20kg lateral raises

10kg front raises

40kg wide grip upright row

Kept form nice and strict and finished off

With abs

4 sets crunches

4 sets hanging leg raises

4 sets of incline Russian twists


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

Looking good mate. I'm natural to so will be following this. Ive only been training 3 months now though. Coming back from a 10 year lay off.

Keep it coming . . .


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

39. Im 40. Thought I could see some grey in that goatee :tongue:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

This is my 5th month now really enjoying the training I don't even mind the diet too much but the cardio isn't growing on me at all


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

dallas said:


> 39. Im 40. Thought I could see some grey in that goatee :tongue:


There's more than some grey in the goatee must be the sun colouring it lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What sort of gains have you had from that? I'm staring a new routine tonight,as might weights have starting getting heavier doing legs and deads twice a week is getting beyond gruelling


pretty good tbh mate. im not training for a show or to be massive (AAS) etc.. it does the job and its only 3 times a week so doesn't take over your life like a 5-6 times a week would if you get what I mean.

I also did Stronglifts 5x5 for 12 weeks prior to that and had great results


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> This is my 5th month now really enjoying the training I don't even mind the diet too much but the cardio isn't growing on me at all


what cardio do you do mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> pretty good tbh mate. im not training for a show or to be massive (AAS) etc.. it does the job and its only 3 times a week so doesn't take over your life like a 5-6 times a week would if you get what I mean.
> 
> I also did Stronglifts 5x5 for 12 weeks prior to that and had great results


Yeah I don't intend competing I like 5-6 days a week now I'm older but if I'd taken this up when my sons we're little I'd have never found the time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cardio wise I'm just running a fasted 3 miles twice a week


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I don't intend competing I like 5-6 days a week now I'm older but if I'd taken this up when my sons we're little I'd have never found the time


yeah I understand mate. I work 8am-5:30pm so time I hit the gym and get home its about 8 most nights, then have a shower and dinner and nearly time to go to bed and do it all again lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Cardio wise I'm just running a fasted 3 miles twice a week


cool, im gunna start doing fasted jogging on my off days too


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

It did seem to cut body fat pretty quick but twice a week is as much as I'd wanna do


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I was going to go the hiit route but I've read that's not a good idea fasted and I like to get cardio out the way as soon as I wake up


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I was going to go the hiit route but I've read that's not a good idea fasted and I like to get cardio out the way as soon as I wake up


yeah ive heard that too mate, just a gentle jog I take it?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I do the 3 miles in just under 30 minutes so not very fast


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

All I have before I go is some bcaa I don't know if it makes any difference but can't hurt


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> All I have before I go is some bcaa I don't know if it makes any difference but can't hurt


gets expensive after a while I bet, BCAA's always seem pricey lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

It's not too bad if only use it on cardio mornings


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I know what your saying tho it would be easy to blow a lot of cash on all the supplements that are out there half of which are probably crap anyway


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I know what your saying tho it would be easy to blow a lot of cash on all the supplements that are out there half of which are probably crap anyway


do you use the caps or the powder form?

also what calories you currently on? take it youre cutting


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I use the powder form,I'm just been eating maintenance calories I seem to keep my current wait eating what I am which I vary depending on if I'm at work and if I'm training I have 2200 if I'm off work and off training and 3000 if I'm doing both I've never tried a bulk until now so for last week been eating an extra 300 cals on top of that and always eat a 40/40/20 split except on cheat meal day which I have once a week,I make sure I get a minimum of 150g of protein on cheat meal day and go over calories by about 500


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Worked out at a new gym for a change of scenery,Definition in Peterborough worth checking out if your in the area,I normally train at a gym that's basically a health club kinda place so was a nice change to train somewhere that's aimed more at lifting and has a dedicated dead lift area


A mate trains at definition. I train in Stamford. Both good mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

fair enough mate, whats the reason for cardio then if youre bulking?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What's the place at Stamford called?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> fair enough mate, whats the reason for cardio then if youre bulking?


I just like to do some cardio to look after my heart and lungs hopefully twice a week won't hurt bulk too much I'm not expecting to bulk fast anyway just going for slow and clean I'm in no rush


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> What's the place at Stamford called?


Rhinos mate. Just north of the town center. £4 payg. Excellent stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I just like to do some cardio to look after my heart and lungs hopefully twice a week won't hurt bulk too much I'm not expecting to bulk fast anyway just going for slow and clean I'm in no rush


sounds like youve got it all figured out mate, looking good for it any case


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Rhinos mate. Just north of the town center. £4 payg. Excellent stuff


I'll have to come and have a session in there when I get a day off work


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> I'll have to come and have a session in there when I get a day off work


I first trained there new years day when my gym was shut. Not looked back. Then aimed for 2 big sessions a week up there....


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I had been training mostly at a health club kinda place but it gets annoying with people sitting on equipment for ages without doing anything or at least doing very little,don't seem to get that in gyms that are geared more towards lifting


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> I had been training mostly at a health club kinda place but it gets annoying with people sitting on equipment for ages without doing anything or at least doing very little,don't seem to get that in gyms that are geared more towards lifting


You won't get that there. Its too big! 2 flat, 1 incline, 1 decline, 1 Smith. 1 cage, 2 squat racks. Dead area. 3 cable crossovers. Outside yard etc etc


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders not as sore as I was expecting this morning so probably should of gone a bit heavier or pushed a few more reps out yesterday,guess that's the problem with a 5 day split if don't feel session was good enough gotta wait a whole week b4 hitting body part again although guess there's some cross over on other days,what I do like about this routine though is the extra lifts for each body part is allowing me to do more variation of lifts,leg day today so it'll be my first time using a leg press and leg extensions,tonight is

Squats

Leg press

Lunges

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Calf raises

Again I'll be dropping the weight a bit from old routine to allow my body to get used to the extra sets and new lifts for body part


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Did the leg workout, even tho I dropped the weight a bit from old routine due to the extra sets for legs and not pyramiding up in weight my legs are totally [email protected]

Squats 8 x 80kg

8 x 120kg

8 x 120kg

8 x 120kg

Leg press 12 x 110kg

12 x 190kg

12 x 190kg

12 x 190kg

Lunges 15 x 20kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

Leg extension 12 x 30kg

8 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

Leg curl 12 x 35kg

8 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

Calf raise 12 x 40kg

8 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

9 x 60kg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thats some workout mate :beer:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

It's certainly starting to feel like it was haha should be interesting getting out if bed in the morning


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> It's certainly starting to feel like it was haha should be interesting getting out if bed in the morning


No run tomorrow then I take it? :tongue:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

God no lol not got a run until Friday


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> God no lol not got a run until Friday


wouldve been interesting for sure mate :lol:

first one for me tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck with it,take it nice and slow for a start are you doing all out run or starting with run walk?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Good luck with it,take it nice and slow for a start are you doing all out run or starting with run walk?


jog for as long as I can then fast walk until breath back, probably only do a mile to start


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Best way,start slow for couple of weeks,last thing you want is shin splints


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Did the leg workout, even tho I dropped the weight a bit from old routine due to the extra sets for legs and not pyramiding up in weight my legs are totally [email protected]
> 
> Squats 8 x 80kg
> 
> ...


Lots of volume there mate. Id be fcuked after the lunges:thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah lunges are the worst bit


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just blasted my arms and abs I'll stick details on when my arms stop shaking lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok here's today log,arms and abs first time on this new routine

Narrow grip bench press

12 x 50kg

8 x 65kg

8x65kg

8x65kg

V bar tricep extension

12 x 12.5kg

8 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

Skull crushers

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

7 x 40kg

Pull downs

10 x 45kg

8 x 55kg

8 x 55kg

8 x 55kg

Barbell curls

10 x 20kg

8 x 35kg

8 x 35kg

8 x 20kg

Seated alternate dumbell curls

12 x 7.5 kg

8 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

8x 15kg

Ez bar preacher curls

10 x 25kg

8x30kg

8x30kg

8x30kg

Reverse grip curls

8 x 15kg

8x20kg

8x20kg

8x20kg

Kept strict form on all lifts

No lifting tomorrow just an early fasted run and an evening on the sofa with a movie or two


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh forgot to log abs

4 sets of weighted crunches

4 sets hanging leg raises

4 sets weighted incline Russian twists


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First chest day on new routine tomorrow and first time doing decline press, what sort if weight should I be aiming for in relation to flat bench? Already having visions of getting trapped under the bar lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> First chest day on new routine tomorrow and first time doing decline press, what sort if weight should I be aiming for in relation to flat bench? Already having visions of getting trapped under the bar lol


You should be able to lift more on decline. Start as with flat and then just add more weight at this stage


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply I just assumed it'd be less weight for some reason


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Ok here's today log,arms and abs first time on this new routine
> 
> Hi mate, just dropped in to say lookin very lean And keep up the good work! Quick question, do you find you make better progress with an increase in volume or weight? Just lookin at your last couple of workouts you do tons more volume than me! Do you recover ok from it? Good stuff mate, ill keep watchin!
> 
> ...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I seem to respond well to high volume and recovery doesn't seem to be an issue so far my previous routine was a 3 day split twice a week I've switched to add more volume per body part and so far so good,my arms are not sore at all really today although legs recover a bit slower,could be down to fact I've boxed and coached boxing so my arms are used to lots of use


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Although having said that it's years since boxed so maybe just lucky with recovery


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

My legs recover slower too mate, probably due to being the biggest muscle and constantly in use


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to see a fellow "natty" thread up :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Was just cardio today so nothing much to log,changed the cardio up to make it slightly less boring,sooner than do a flat run I hit the treadmill and did hill run programme


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to see you varying it .


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Find it hard to get motivated for cardio think I might start switching it up more often maybe throw so hiit in there


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just done chest and abs first time I've done pullovers and decline press,struggled with decline and had to drop weight for final set.

Bench press

12 x 60kg

8x80kg

8x80kg

8x80kg

Incline dumbell press

15x30kg

12x50kg

8x60kg

8x60kg

Decline press

10x60kg

8x80kg

7x80kg

8x70kg

Dumbell fly

12x20kg

10x30kg

10x30kg

9x30kg

Cable crossovers

12x30kg

10x50kg

10x50kg

9x50kg

Pullovers

8x27.5kg

8x32.5kg

8x32.5kg

8x32.5kg

4 sets weighted crunches

4 sets weight incline Russian twists

4 sets hanging leg raises


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice workout mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Stuck at work again so can't train until tonight be first time on back with new routine couple exercises in there that are new to me,lay pull downs and Yates rows,quick question about the Yates rows,whenever I see anyone doing them in the gym there using a smith machine,is this best? I don't normally use the smith machine for anything


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Edit lat pull downs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Just done chest and abs first time I've done pullovers and decline press,struggled with decline and had to drop weight for final set.
> 
> Bench press
> 
> ...


impressive flyes buddy :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Still stuck at work,not gonna make it back in time to get session in b4 gym shuts,so bumping back to tomo which would of been just cardio,bit of a pain as taking girlfriend away for her birthday next weekend so routine gonna be a out


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

On the plus side really feeling yesterday's chest workout,not sure if it's the new routine or form getting better


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just looked at opening post again mate, great physique. Was pretty decent before you even started lifting


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks mate I've always had a pretty physical job so that's kept me half in shape and given me a bit of a platform to start from


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Found this forum great for info and really learning a lot,but it's made me really skeptical about just how much can be gained going the natural route,I think I was pretty blind about what could be achieved without using gear or ph,for instance I always thought the guys that competed natural were 100% natural all the time probably because in my mind all people that used steroids are huge.so how much success did any of you have natural? Before even first cycle?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just finished back and forearms this is the last of the new workouts in my new routine so after this one rather than bore anyone following by logging whole workout I'll just put down a list of the lifts and if weight reps changed

Dead lifts

8 x 100kg

8 x 130kg

8 x 130kg

8 x 130kg

Could of done more on these but grip was giving out so might buy some chalk

Pull ups

4 sets of 12

Yates rows

10 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

8 x 60kg

Dumbell row

10 x 27.5kg

8 x 37.5kg

8 x 37.5kg

10 x 37.5kg

Lat pull downs

8 x 40kg

5 x 70kg

8 x 60kg

8 x 60kg

Dumbell shrugs

8 x 17.5kg

8 x 22.5kg

8 x 22.5kg

8 x 22.5kg

Wrist curls

12 x 25kg

12 x 25kg

9 x 25kg

9 x 25kg

Reverse wrist curls

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 15kg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Just finished back and forearms this is the last of the new workouts in my new routine so after this one rather than bore anyone following by logging whole workout I'll just put down a list of the lifts and if weight reps changed
> 
> Dead lifts
> 
> ...


Liquid chalk from MyProtein is quality mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers was wondering if should go for liquid stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers was wondering if should go for liquid stuff


its great mate, only need size of a 5p


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders gonna be graft tonight,there would be a day off between back and shoulders but away at the weekend so cramming it in tonight


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Went to the gym expecting a poor work out was feeling a bit tired but smashed it

Dumbbell shoulder press

Added ten reps

Arnold press

Added 5 reps

Lateral raises

Stayed the same

Front raises

Added 6 reps

Wide grip upright rows

Added 1 rep

Finished off with my normal ab workout


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just done legs

Squats

Added 5 reps

Leg press

Went up 20 kg to 200kg

Lunges

Stayed the same

Leg extensions

Added 4 reps

Leg curls

Added 2 reps

Calf raises

Went up to 70kg as was already loaded up and did it fine so I'll keep it at that weight


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

So everything still going in the right direction


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What weight you on for squats mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A warm up set at 80kg for 12 reps then 3 sets of 10 at 120kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Soon as I hit 12's I'll put weight up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Early finish at work so early session in the gym


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Had a great arm workout today good pump and progressed a bit

Narrow grip bench

Added 3 reps

V bar tri extension

Added 10 reps will up weight next time

Skull crushers

Added 1 rep

Pulldowns

Added 9 reps

Barbell curls

Stayed the same

Seated dumbell curls

Went backwards 3 reps

Preacher curls

Added 2 reps

Reverse curls

Added 6 reps

Finished off with my normal ab workout


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Should be just cardio tomorrow but I'm away in York for the weekend so gonna cram chest workout in before I go


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest workout done,wasn't a great one but think this was down to doing it early am and the fact I did arms last night

Bench press

Went back 1 rep

Dumbell incline press

Down 1 rep

Decline press

I dropped this 10kg to 70kg to concentrate on form as I struggled with this lift last time

Dumbell flyes

Up 3 reps

Cable crossovers

Stayed the same

Chest pullovers

Up 3 reps

That's it for me until Monday time for a nice relaxing weekend away with the girlfriend


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Had a great weekend away for the girlfriends birthday and ate plenty of food I never get on my training diet,looking forward to getting back in the gym tomorrow now for back day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and forearms today,had a good workout forearm pump was crazy

Deadlifts

Added 2 reps

Pull ups upped weight

Yates rows

Added 3 reps

Dumbell rows

Added 10 reps so I'll up weight next time

Lat pull downs

Added 1 rep

Dumbell shrugs

Added 4 reps

Wrist curls

Added 3 reps

Reverse wrist curls

Upped weight to 20kg

And added 8,9,10,8


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just finished shoulders and abs

Seated dumbell press

Added 1 rep 1 more and I'll put the weight up

Arnold press

Added 2 reps

Lateral raises

Added 1 rep

Front raises

Added 6 reps so I'll up weight next time

Wide grip upright rows

Added 1 rep

Finished off with my ab routine and got a few extra reps in there as well


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Over all happy with the 5 day split so far,progressing every session and feel I'm slowly gaining


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs tonight and had my best leg workout so far

Squats

Added 6 reps so up weight next time

Leg press

Added 4 reps

Lunges

Added 6 reps will up weight next session

Leg extension

Added 3 reps

Leg curls

Added 4 reps

Calf raise

Stayed the same legs were in bits by this time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Hit arms and abs tonight another good workout,really feel I've pushed myself a step further the last few sessions

Narrow grip bench press

Added 7 reps

V bar tricep pull down

Put weight up to 40kg and did a all 12's so I'll put these up again next time

Skull crushers

Up 3 reps

Pull downs

Up 3 reps so I'll up weight next time

EZ bar standing curls

Stayed same

Seated dumbell curls

Up 5 reps

Preacher curls

Stayed same

Reverse curls

Added 6 reps so up weight next time

Really noticed some slight growth since having a separate arm day think it's down to hitting bicep from more angles


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just cardio today,uphill treadmill runs again,been reading up a lot on PH cycles lately as thinking I may take that route next year,anyone following this tried any?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

EPi seems to be a good starting point. Good gains and mild sides, if any.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Have you run it yourself or just thinking about it?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Have you run it yourself or just thinking about it?


just from what ive read / researched mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I've got two bottles of epi as I bulk buy supplements from a local shop so I get a bit of discount and got some for future use last time I stocked up,just not tried it yet


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Seriously considering,I know people will say I've not been training long enough but I'm 39 not 19 so do I really wanna train till I'm 50 them try it? I train hard and my diet is ultra clean so I'm seriously thinking about going for it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just finished chest and abs and I'm fooked

Bench press

Up 3 reps

Incline dumbell press

Up 2 reps

Decline press

Up 2 reps

Dumbell flyes

Added 4 reps will up weight next time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cable cross over

Up 3 reps


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest Pullovers

Stayed same

And finished with my ab routine


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

As of now this is no longer a natty journal as I've decided to give epi a run at 30/40/40/40 with a possible extra two weeks if feeling up to it.

This is my first cycle of anything so I'm interested to see results,I'll be logging it all on this journal along with pictures after cycle is done and again after pct


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> As of now this is no longer a natty journal as I've decided to give epi a run at 30/40/40/40 with a possible extra two weeks if feeling up to it.
> 
> This is my first cycle of anything so I'm interested to see results,I'll be logging it all on this journal along with pictures after cycle is done and again after pct


Looking forward to your updates mate. Where did you get them from?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got the epi from muscle finesse along with some on cycle liver support I'll be doubling my normal intact of fish oils during cycle and pct I'm doing nova 20/20/10/10 and daa,stopped creatine for now and will add back in during pct


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and forearms today

Deadlift

Added 10 reps then felt like I was gonna vomit for rest of session,will be upping weight next time

Wide grip pull ups

Added 1 rep


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yates rows

Added 1 rep

Dumbell row

Upped weight to 40kg and did warm up set plus 3 sets of 10

Lat pull downs

Added 1 rep

Dumbell shrugs

Added 2 reps

Wrist curls

Added 2 reps

Reverse wrist curls

Stayed the same

I'm absolutely [email protected] now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Got the epi from muscle finesse along with some on cycle liver support I'll be doubling my normal intact of fish oils during cycle and pct I'm doing nova 20/20/10/10 and daa,stopped creatine for now and will add back in during pct


considering Epi myself one day so will be following closely 

make sure you take before and after pics aswell :tongue:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

My before pics are really pics already up mate but will def do some after pics then again after pct


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> considering Epi myself one day so will be following closely
> 
> make sure you take before and after pics aswell :tongue:


Tried to pm reply but says u have too many stored messages so I'll answer here.

I made the decision because I think it will help me achieve my goals and I think a bit of help at my age can only help (although I may well have made same decision if was younger) I'm not saying a good physique can't be achieved natty but I don't think the results will often be as good as we're led to believe,as for health risks,I've eaten clean all my adult life,never been much of a drinker or in to reky drugs,so when I look at the lives a lot if my friends live I think the risks are relatively small if I'm sensible with it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Tried to pm reply but says u have too many stored messages so I'll answer here.
> 
> I made the decision because I think it will help me achieve my goals and I think a bit of help at my age can only help (although I may well have made same decision if was younger) I'm not saying a good physique can't be achieved natty but I don't think the results will often be as good as we're led to believe,as for health risks,I've eaten clean all my adult life,never been much of a drinker or in to reky drugs,so when I look at the lives a lot if my friends live I think the risks are relatively small if I'm sensible with it.


Fair enough mate  good luck with it :beer:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just cardio today.....yawn,switched it up again just a steady 45 min uphill walk in the treadmill


----------



## Newborn01 (Jul 27, 2014)

keep it going  i say +12 lbs at the end of the 4 week


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Really ?? 12 would be great I'd take 3kg after pct and I'd be well happy with that


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Nothing to write about the epi so far other than that I'll be upping calories to 500 above maintenance for the rest of the cycle


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

taking anything on cycle?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just liver support mate and I've doubled my normal dose of fish oils


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Just liver support mate and I've doubled my normal dose of fish oils


is that liv52?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just done chest and abs and I'm feeling something from the epistane,although my strength hasn't gone up yet my recovery time between sets has dropped big time just having my post workout shake now and I don't even feel like I've trained even tho I pushed on every set

Seated dumbell press

Added 1 rep weight up next time

Arnold press

Added 5kg each side and did warm up set plus 3x8

Lateral raise

Added 1 rep

Front raises

Went up in weight to 12.5 did warm up set plus 8 8 10

Wide grip upright row

Stayed same

Finished with my normal ab routine with some extra reps


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> is that liv52?


No mate AX Perfect cycle,taking twice daily


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Also I've noticed last two ab sessions my abs have felt very sore while working them,more so than normal but they recovery straight away not sure if this is down to the epi or not


----------



## Newborn01 (Jul 27, 2014)

Can you put : DAY 1 , etc , everytime you post ? easier for me to know each time which day it is


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Picked up a hamstring strain today at work and it's my leg routine tonight,gonna go gym anyway and see how it goes,bit unfortunate as weights go up for squats and lunges today so could be an interesting one


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Also last day on 30 of epi day 8 tomo so upping to 40 for rest of cycle


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Picked up a hamstring strain today at work and it's my leg routine tonight,gonna go gym anyway and see how it goes,bit unfortunate as weights go up for squats and lunges today so could be an interesting one


take it easy mate, no point over doing it and injuring yourself


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok leg work out done despite the hamstring tightness which actually pretty much ok after couple of sets

Squats

Put weight up warm up set then 3 sets of 8 at 130kg

Lunges

Put weight up to warm up set then 3x8 at 55kg

Leg press stayed same

Leg extension

Did all 12's so I'll up weight next time

Leg curl

Added 1 rep

Calf raise

Added 1 rep

Today was day 7 of the epi cycle I don't feel my weights and reps going up any faster yet but recovery is certainly fast between sets I'm itching to get on with the next one


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so I trained as hard as I thought I could on legs tonight which normally makes stairs at home painfull as live in a 3 storey town house but I just sprinted up then no problem so I think the epi is really aiding recovery now,so I'm thinking maybe I think I'm pushing to my limit in the gym but maybe I'm not maybe I can go beyond what I thought my limit was


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so day 8 of my epi cycle today so upping dose to 40, the caps I've got are 10's so I'll be taking with breakfast,lunch,dinner and before bed,not been taking before bed until today so hoping it won't effect sleep.

Not much to report from my first week and wasn't expecting much from what I've read,reps and weights have progressed but no more than they normally do,abs having been very sore during last two ab workouts but could just be down to adding reps.The only things so far are can say is the result of the epi is dramatically increased recovery both between sets and after a session and that libido has creeped up over the last couple of days.

As for sides zero so far


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms and abs tonight had a good workout and made good progress I think I'm just starting to feel some strength gains from the epi now

Narrow grip bench press

Added 2 reps weight up next time

V bar tricep extension

Upped weight to 45kg and still did all 12's so up it again next time

Skull crushers

Added 3 reps

Pull downs

Upped weight to 60kg and did all 12's so up again next time

EZ bar standing curls

Added 5 reps

Seated dumbell curls

Stayed the same

Preacher curls

Added 6 reps

Reverse curls

Upped weight to 25kg did warm up plus 3x8

Normal ab routine and added more reps soon be time to up weight on these too,overall great session still recovering very fast and making good progress


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 9 of epi and taking the extra cap just before bed didn't effect sleep at all but morning wood was more like steel than wood this morning


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Nothing much to log today as just cardio day zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Nothing to log today as busy helping someone move house should be chest today and back tomo so I'll just half the two workouts and do both together tomo


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

might wanna change the thread name mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> might wanna change the thread name mate


Yeah I've tried but couldn't work out how ?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

edit first post, then go advanced


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> edit first post, then go advanced


Let's me edit text but not the tittle?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> edit first post, then go advanced


Maybe cuz using tap talk app not my computer?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Maybe cuz using tap talk app not my computer?


maybe, i dont use that app its awful haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> maybe, i dont use that app its awful haha


Changed it,I think


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 11 of my epi cycle and weight is starting to creep up and muscles feeling a little fuller,other than that and the increased libido nothing more to report


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

As planned I mixed half my chest routine in with half back today due to not being able to get to gym yesterday

Bench press

Added 1 rep

Decline press

Added 1 rep

Dumbell flyes

Put weight up,did warm up set plus 3x8 at 35kg

Chest dips

Added these in place of pullovers as didn't feel pullovers hitting my chest at all

Did 8,10,10,10

Dead lifts

Upped weight today did warm up set then 3x8 at 140kg

Dumbell row

Did all 12's so up weight next time

Lat pull downs

Added 3 reps

Dumbell shrugs

Upped weight to 50kg did warm up plus 3x8


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

any sides to report at all mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> any sides to report at all mate?


No mate no negatives as yet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> No mate no negatives as yet


good to hear


----------



## Newborn01 (Jul 27, 2014)

How much weight did you gain atm? i'm at +1kg (not fat) in 7 days , which is good , but i'm at 45mg/day.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Newborn01 said:


> How much weight did you gain atm? i'm at +1kg (not fat) in 7 days , which is good , but i'm at 45mg/day.


I only weigh myself once a week mate which happens to be Sunday morning so far 1.6kg up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm eating 500 cals above my normal maintenance


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> I only weigh myself once a week mate which happens to be Sunday morning so far 1.6kg up


But at this early stage probably just down to the extra food


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just cardio today and day off tomorrow as it's my girlfriends daughters birthday so family over


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Epi day 12 still no real sides,I do have a slight head ache today not sure if anything to do with the epi tho


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 13 of my epi cycle and I've noticed a bit of dryness in my elbow joints today,nothing particularly uncomfortable tho


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Epi day 12 still no real sides,I do have a slight head ache today not sure if anything to do with the epi tho


Probably high blood pressure. Hawthorn berry or celery seed should sort


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Probably high blood pressure. Hawthorn berry or celery seed should sort


Cheers mate I'll give that a go tomorrow


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

cranberry juice is another iirc


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Picked some Hawthorne berry up to use as of tomo to help with the dry elbow joints although it seems to have eased off as the days gone on


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Epi day 14 shoulders and abs tonight and had a great workout,felt a lot of pump in my shoulders

Dumbell shoulder press

Put weight up to 45kg did warm up set then 12,8,8 at 45

Arnold press

Added 5 reps

Lateral raises

Added 3 reps will up weight next time

Front raises

Added 2 reps had crazy pump on these tonight

Wide grip rows

Added 2 reps

Normal ab routine managed 5 extra reps


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 16 of epi cycle and so far sides remain the same,increased libido and dry elbow joints that seem to come and go as the day goes on,bodyweight has gone up just over 2kg so far


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

any increased anger or anything?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> any increased anger or anything?


No mate but I'm a very chilled out person so it would have to change me a lot for me to get angry


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Epi day 17 and today was first real sign of sides,been getting muscle cramps/pumps in my thighs today also just noticed I've lost all the hair off one thigh in an area about six inches round,very odd other than that nothing much to report.diet and training all good and so far enjoying the epi cycle,feeling really good in general despite a heavy week at work


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Still finding grip an issue in deads for last few reps even with chalk also due to my previous bicep injury can only do over under grip with right hand under so I've decided straps are the way forward so I can use overhand grip and continue pushing deads


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Only thing to update on the epi cycle is still getting thigh pumps other than that all good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Eager to get to gym tonight,shoulders today.had a great shoulder day last week so hoping for more if the same,still no change with epi sides,weight up 2.6kg so I'm well happy with that


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 20 of my epi cycle and another great shoulder session added either reps or weight to every lift plus a few extra reps on the abs


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Still getting thigh pump from the epi cycle actually woke me up in the night a couple of times last night and had to get up to try and walk it off


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Wasn't looking forward to legs tonight due to the thigh pumps but ended up having one of the best leg workouts I've had

Squats

Added 12 reps was well pleased with these,will up weight next time

Leg press added 7 reps up weight next time

Lunges

Added 4 reps

Leg extension

Added 5kg and did warm up set then 8,8,10

Leg curl

Added 2 reps

Calf raises added 5 reps


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms tonight did

Narrow grip bench

Warm up set then upped weight to 70kg for 8,8,10

V bar tricep extension

Did warm up set then 12 at 50 12 at 60 and 8 at 65kg

Skull crushers

Stayed same

Pull downs

Put weight up to 65kg did warm up set then 12,10,8

EZ bar standing curls

Stayed same

Seated dumbell curls

Dropped the weight down to 12.5kg on these and concentrated on strict form and getting a good muscle contraction as I felt was getting a bit of shoulder in this last time

Machine curls

I've put these in place of preachers did warm up then 3x8 at 35kg

Reverse curls

After getting advice on a problem with elbow pain on these I switched to doing them with EZ bar and much better also tried with dumbells which also solved the problem


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Epi day 22 still feeling good and no thigh pump today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest today my least favourite of all my workouts and the only one that takes any amount of motivation to go and do the only lift I seem to enjoy in the session is incline dumbell press


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and abs done

Flat bench

Up 4 reps 

Incline dumbell press

Stayed same

Decline press

Up 2 reps

Dumbell flyes

Up 3 reps

Cable cross overs

Up 6 reps will up weight next time

Chest dips

Did warm up set of 12 then 3x8 with 10kg

Finished off with abs workout


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 24 of my epi cycle,I'm not convinced I'm making strength gains any quicker than I was without it but adding some muscle mass


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 27 of epi cycle and shoulders and abs tonight,another good workout still adding reps or weight to almost every lift.thigh pump came back today other than that still no more sides from the epi weight was up 3.4 kg when I weighed myself Sunday so I'm intrigued now to see what I can gain before then end of the cycle


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs today did

Squats

Warm up set then 135kg for 3 sets of 8

Lunges

Up 6 reps

Leg press

Switched to different machine did warm up then 3 sets of 8 at 290kg

Leg extension

Added 4 reps

Leg curls

Up 3 reps up weight next time

Calf raises

Upped weight


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

My sons over today so he's training with me first time training together so looking forward to seeing how he gets on,worked late last night so missed gym,so instead of just chest today combining arms and chest


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 31 of epi cycle and still no real sides feeling pretty good,not looking forward to pct tho


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Enjoy training with your son mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good session today and was nice training with my son,he did ok as well was a bit self conscious at first as he's only been training at home so was his first time in a gym but soon settled into it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good back session this morning,used straps on deads for first time so can stick to overhand grip and it made a big difference,10 days left on the epi cycle after today.

Weighed in this morning and gains stayed same this week so hopefully I'll gain a bit more over next ten days before I start pct


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and abs tonight was a good workout but feeling a lot more sore than normal


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Woke up feeling very achy today so legs are gonna be brutal tonight


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

8 days left on epi cycle and was 4kg up when weighed yesterday so pleased with that but starting to feel a little lethargic last couple of days not enough to effect my workouts but just generally tired


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arm session tonight will throw some chest in as well as away to the lakes on the bike with my girlfriend for weekend,enjoy the last bike trip of the summer


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Had an awesome weekend in the lakes the roads up there are made for bikes,and the hotel by lake Windermere was great well rested and ready for cardio today.

3 days left on my epi cycle weight gain seems to have stalled now still feeling good though.


----------



## Newborn01 (Jul 27, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Had an awesome weekend in the lakes the roads up there are made for bikes,and the hotel by lake Windermere was great well rested and ready for cardio today.
> 
> 3 days left on my epi cycle weight gain seems to have stalled now still feeling good though.


great , no side effects atm , you lucky !


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Had an awesome weekend in the lakes the roads up there are made for bikes,and the hotel by lake Windermere was great well rested and ready for cardio today.
> 
> 3 days left on my epi cycle weight gain seems to have stalled now still feeling good though.


you upping cals as you gain weight?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah weigh myself every Sunday and up cals as weight goes up mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Newborn01 said:


> great , no side effects atm , you lucky !


Yeah I've reacted well to the epi,sorry to hear your cycle didn't go so well mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> you upping cals as you gain weight?


Yeah and 500 over maintenance I do feel I could of eaten even more though and gone 500 over right from the off


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Funeral today so got training out the way early,shoulders and abs.Was a good workout feeling well rested after the weekend,normally would of taken week off by now as I do 8 weeks in one week off but kept going as didn't want to take week off while on epi cycle I'm thinking keep going until pct done then take a week off


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok as tomorrow's last day of epi cycle thought I might as well post pre pct results today,4 kg up in weight and all lifts have gone up although maybe no quicker than off cycle but overall happy so far,but I'll save my final thoughts for after pct,this is where I'm at now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pct day 1 adding creatine bank in as well and will be using a ore workout for next 4 weeks to try and push as hard as possible during pct


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Newborn01 said:


> Yea , well i don't have any pain anymore , cardiologist said i had nothing , good BP , good heart etc.
> 
> So atm nothing is bad , just more anxious / weak then on cycle which is totaly normal , i think i lost 1 kg tho , still eating like on cycle , but i think it was almost at the best of my natural genetic potential , or almost, so the gains i made on cycle , i can't keep all of them natty


did he know you were on PH's?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms and abs today had a good session really pushed myself

Narrow grip bench

Up 7 reps will up weight next time

V bar tri extension

Up 1 rep

Skull crushers

Up 1 rep

Pull downs

Up 1 rep

EZ bar standing curls

Up 4 reps

Seated dumbell curls

Up 4 reps

Machine curls

Up 2 reps

Reverse curls

Up 9 reps will up weight next time

Normal ab routine


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cardio today,doing intervals on the bike as not done that one for awhile


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

For once I actually really enjoyed cardio ha must be the nolva [email protected] with my mind


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Did my normal chest and ab workout today and dropped one rep on flat bench but everything else stayed same and added few reps here and there so no strength lose during pct so far,but is only day three.

Also it's 300 days today since I switched from smoking to vaping so as if today I've quit vaping as well


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Newborn01 said:


> nice body! really nice shoulders


Cheers fella  pct still going ok?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and forearms today

Dead lift

Up one rep

Pull ups

Up one rep

Yates rows

Up four reps

Dumbell row

Up four reps

Lat pull downs

Up three reps

Dumbell shrugs

Up four reps

Reverse wrist curls

Up two reps

Wrist curls

Stayed same.

Was pleased with my workout,strength hasn't dropped since being on pct although chest was sore this morning so think my recovery rate is dropping back to its normal level


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

pct day 5 and still feeling good,feeling slightly more energetic than did at end of cycle so guess some lethargy had crept in


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pct day 6 and still feeling good,don't know why but was expecting to feel like crap


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

what u taking pct?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Went with just nolva in the end and added my creatine and zma back in to my diet,nolve 20/20/10/10


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and abs tonight

Dumbell shoulder press

Up 1 rep

Arnold press

Up 1 rep

Lateral raises

Up 1 rep

Front raises

Up 2 reps

Wide grip upright row

Up 3 reps

Plus my normal ab routine


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Enjoyed reading a natural journal


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well it was ha tried to change title


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Well it was ha tried to change title


Let down


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yep I turned to the dark side


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Only 3 weeks training left before I take my week off,then I'll be switching to PPL due to seasonal work load (no I'm not Santa) can't decide if should do 8 weeks PPL using current rep scheme 8-12 or drop reps and concentrate more on strength for a couple of months


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

All looks and sounds good to me :thumb: .

But looks like I might have to start a true "natty journal" :tongue: .


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

Unless theis PHs are any good :lol: .


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

dallas said:


> Unless theis PHs are any good :lol: .


Well I'd certainly do them again but not this year


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got done at work a good time for a change so hit gym early for arms session all lifts are still going up nicely.

Gonna give it 3 weeks then work my way back down to maintenance cals,I'm looking forward to eating a bit less


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

@liam0810


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so new training and diet programme tomorrow due to some very helpful online coaching from liam0810,got all food in place tonight and workouts in my journal.

Really looking forward to pushing it up a level


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Liam is a top coach and great guy mate, sure you'll enjoy working with him!

You being natty through this period or hitting another PH?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Not ruling out more PH in the future mate but I certainly won't be doing anymore this year as want to give myself time to recover properly,won't consider anymore cycles until mid January,I'm sure I'll be recovered before then but it's my big four O in jan so want the option of being able to have a couple of drinks that night


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First workout on new programme done,today was arms

Hammer curls

15 reps with 15kg dumbells

10 at 17.5

6 at 20kg with drop set along rack all way down to 5's

EZ bar curls

10 at 15kg

10 at 22.5

10 at25

2x10 at 35kg

Machine curls holding contraction

3 x 8,8,9 at 35kg

Reverse curls super sets with cable curls

Reverse 3x12 at 25kg

Cables 3x 12,12,9 at 20kg

V bar tricep push down

20 reps 35kg

15 at 45kg

12 at 55kg

8 at 65 kg

Tricep extension

10 reps at 30kg

6 reps at 30kg drop set down along rack to 22.5kg

Rope overhead

9 at 40kg

2x12 at 35kg

Tricep dips superset with one arm tri extensions ( by this point my arms were shot to bits)

Tri dips 15,12,12

Extensions 8kg 8 reps 2x6 at 9kg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Not ruling out more PH in the future mate but I certainly won't be doing anymore this year as want to give myself time to recover properly,won't consider anymore cycles until mid January,I'm sure I'll be recovered before then but it's my big four O in jan so want the option of being able to have a couple of drinks that night


you getting bloods done to see?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

No mate not this time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just cardio and today,day 12 of pct and I'm about half a kg down in weight so far.


----------



## Progessionden (Aug 11, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Chest and back day tomorrow thinking might throw some dips in for a change,anyone else use these for chest days? If so is it better to use bodyweight or more weight and lower reps?


Hey yeah I do 3 sets of 40kg 4-6 reps


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> First workout on new programme done,today was arms
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> ...


How did you find it mate? I'm looking forward to working with you and getting you in good nick. Already got a good base to start with!

And cheers @Dan94 for the kind words!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> How did you find it mate? I'm looking forward to working with you and getting you in good nick. Already got a good base to start with!
> 
> And cheers @Dan94 for the kind words!


Really enjoyed the workout made a nice change to not be doing same number of reps and sets on every lift,diet been easy to stick to as well I struggle a bit to force evening meal down,I think it's just because although calories about same as previous diet it's not being bulked out with shakes


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps today,now rep ranges have all changed this week is gonna be a bit of guess work,did

Flat bench

4 reps at 100kg

2 at 105kg

1 at 110kg (could of gone heavier on 1)

Followed by drop set at 90 and 60kg

Dumbell incline press

Should of gone heavier on this

3 x 6 at 65kg

Incline press with pause at bottom

10,8 reps at 70kg

Machine press

15,15 at 45kg 21 at 22.5 then 15 at 45kg

Dumbell flys (went to heavy and didn't hit intended reps)

14 reps at 35kg

20 at 30kg

Tricep pushdowns

4x50 at 20kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just finished new back workout,didn't look like much when I read it but I'm [email protected]

Smashed PB on deads tho

Rack deads 2x4 at 180kg

Dead lifts 5 reps 160kg

5 reps 180kg

Barbell shrugs 8 reps 60kg

4 reps 80kg

Bent over row 10 reps 60kg

10 reps 80kg

Pull downs 2x15 at 60kg 1x20 at 50kg 1x18 at 50

Low pulley rows 6 at 85kg 4 drops to 40kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Really aching from last nights back workout this morning.

Day 14 of pct no real sides from the nolva just a few spots on chest and shoulders but nothing much.

Should be rest day today but out for family birthday straight after work tomo so doing tomo's session tonight and resting tomo.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Really aching from last nights back workout this morning.
> 
> Day 14 of pct no real sides from the nolva just a few spots on chest and shoulders but nothing much.
> 
> Should be rest day today but out for family birthday straight after work tomo so doing tomo's session tonight and resting tomo.


You enjoying the workouts mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> You enjoying the workouts mate?


Yeah really enjoyed back last night and looking forward to trying the next 2 sessions


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah really enjoyed back last night and looking forward to trying the next 2 sessions


Diet easy mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Diet easy mate?


Yeah I never really have problems sticking to diets,only thing in it I don't like is the bulgar wheat but I just throw some chilli flakes in it so I can't taste it.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I never really have problems sticking to diets,only thing in it I don't like is the bulgar wheat but I just throw some chilli flakes in it so I can't taste it.


have you tried this stuff

http://www.ainsley-harriott.com/products/ranges/amazing-grains/14/wild-mushroom-bulgar-wheat-

this is the one i like and the med veg one


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> have you tried this stuff
> 
> http://www.ainsley-harriott.com/products/ranges/amazing-grains/14/wild-mushroom-bulgar-wheat-
> 
> this is the one i like and the med veg one


No but next time I'll pass a morrisons I'll grab some,got tescos stuff at the minute,gotta be the driest stuff I've ever eaten it's like bird seed,only good thing about it is it helps with my water as I have to chug down a litre and a half while I'm eating it haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> have you tried this stuff
> 
> http://www.ainsley-harriott.com/products/ranges/amazing-grains/14/wild-mushroom-bulgar-wheat-
> 
> this is the one i like and the med veg one


On the subject of food how do you recommend I allow for my weekly cheat meal,just replace one meal with it or cut food down for the day so can eat it within same total calories?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> On the subject of food how do you recommend I allow for my weekly cheat meal,just replace one meal with it or cut food down for the day so can eat it within same total calories?


depends on the day of your cheat mate. if we are happy with progression it can be a cheat meal in replacement of one meal, if progress is a little slower we may have it for two meals


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arghh!!! Another car screwed that's my third this year and again a head gasket,I [email protected] hate cars sooner I get in the gym for some stress relief the better


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Arghh!!! Another car screwed that's my third this year and again a head gasket,I [email protected] hate cars sooner I get in the gym for some stress relief the better


I always have issues with cars! I've had brand new cars for 10 years but still end up with problems! Even with my merc now! They just eat money!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> I always have issues with cars! I've had brand new cars for 10 years but still end up with problems! Even with my merc now! They just eat money!


Absolutely,had motor bikes all my life and not has a single problem with any of them but cars have been a constant pain in my ar5e


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Another session on my new programme tonight just legs to go now,again new lifts and rep ranges so had to guess what weights to use and again some to light some to heavy but at least I'll know what to use next week.

Dumbell shoulder press

2x4 at 65kg (to light)

1x6 at 65kg

Seated lateral raises

2x6 at 25kg

Standing lat raises

8 reps at 25kg

8 reps at 30kg

Shoulder machine press

Was all over the place with these

15 reps at 40kg

2x10 at 30kg

12 at 20kg

20 seconds between sets

Cable lateral raises

20 reps at 10kg

27 at 7.5kg

Seated calf raises

43 reps at 30kg

47 at 25kg

Cable 21's found these really hard loved em

20 kg then 3 sets at 27.5kg

Seated hammer curls

2x8 at 15kg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Impressive lat raises mate.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

So far really enjoying the routine,looking forward to leg session Friday legs probably my second favourite workout,should of been rest day today but had to switch due to family birthday tomo


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Impressive lat raises mate.


Not that impressive mate,any lift that uses dumbells if lifting both sides at the same time then the weight stated is both dumbells not one


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Impressive lat raises mate.


How'd the interview go?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Not that impressive mate,any lift that uses dumbells if lifting both sides at the same time then the weight stated is both dumbells not one


I thought you meant 30kg each side, was gunna say! 

Interview was good thanks. Gunna pass details onto the actual company then they'll sort out interview. Closing date for applications isn't till like 3rd November, but at least its something in the pipeline.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> No but next time I'll pass a morrisons I'll grab some,got tescos stuff at the minute,gotta be the driest stuff I've ever eaten it's like bird seed,only good thing about it is it helps with my water as I have to chug down a litre and a half while I'm eating it haha


I eat the same stuff mate. Don't know if you fancy it, but what I do is wait until about 75% of the water has evaporated, then put a tea spoon of curry powder in it, and mix it all in. I've then started taking it off the hob when there's about 5% water left, rather than letting it dry out completely. Add some plain chicken and mushrooms to it, and take it to work for lunch.

It's not the most amazing meal, but it tastes so much better (to me) than plain, dry bulgur!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Sub97 said:



> I eat the same stuff mate. Don't know if you fancy it, but what I do is wait until about 75% of the water has evaporated, then put a tea spoon of curry powder in it, and mix it all in. I've then started taking it off the hob when there's about 5% water left, rather than letting it dry out completely. Add some plain chicken and mushrooms to it, and take it to work for lunch.
> 
> It's not the most amazing meal, but it tastes so much better (to me) than plain, dry bulgur!


Thanks bud,good tip


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well fed from my rest day and cheat meal last night,looking forward to tonight's workout,still nothing to log ref pct other than very gradually weight loss.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just done last of new workouts,today was legs

Leg press

4 at 320kg

4 at 330kg

4 at 340kg

Leg extensions

8 @ 65kg

4 @ 75kg

15 @ 50kg

Leg curls

3 sets of 15 @ 40kg

1x5 @ 55kg

30 seconds between sets

Atg squats

10,8,9 @ 130kg

[email protected] 150kg

15 @ 100kg

Leg curls again ultra slow

[email protected] 45kg

8 @ 45kg

Standing calf raises

8 @ 100kg

8 @ 120kg

Felt absolutely shattered and very close to throwing up at the end


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms today did

Hammer curls

Stayed same

EZ bar curls

Kept reps to 10 put weight up 2.5 to 37.5kg

Machine curls

Added 3 reps

Reverse EZ bar curls superset with cable curls

Reverse stayed same

Cable curls up 3 reps

V bar triceps

Put weight up 2.5 to 22.5kg for 4 sets of 50

Tricep extension

Upped weight

10 @ 32.5kg

6 @ 32.5 with for drops to 22.5

Rope overhead extension

Up 3 reps

Tricep dips superset with one arm tri extension

Dips added 3 reps

One arm ext added 1

Just noticed I did wrong reps on tri extensions whoops should of been lower reps higher weight today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just my ab routine and some light cardio today, legs are still a Little sore from Friday


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Did a bit of a mix on cardio 15 min stepper 15 min interval training on the bike and finished off with 20 min incline walk


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps just done,was a good workout and happy with the PB on bench press,triceps are very sore now tho.

Flat bench press

Added 5kg to each set

4 reps @ 105kg

2 @ 110kg

1 @ 115kg

Last set was a drop set 115x1 100x4 60x10

Incline dumbell press

Upped 5kg all sets so

6,5,5 at 70kg

Incline smith machine press with pause

Struggled with these tonight

Down one rep

Machine press

Up 2.5 kg

[email protected] 47.kg x2

22 @ 22.5kg

Then another 15 @ 47.5kg

Dumbell flys

Dropped weight in these as missed the target reps last week

[email protected] 30kg

25 @ 25kg

V bar tricep extension

4x50 at 25kg


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done on PB pal!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Well done on PB pal!


Cheers was really pleased with it,still felt I could of gone a bit heavier so I'll be going for 120kg next time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session tonight

Rack deads

Up 10kg to 190kg 2x4

Dead lifts put first set up 20kg

2x4 180kg

Barbell shrugs

Put both sets up 5kg

8 reps @ 65kg

4 @ 85kg

Bent over rows

Put first set up 20kg

8,9 @ 80kg

Close grip pull downs

First set up 5kg

2x15 @ 65kg

20 @ 50kg

17 @ 50kg

Low pulley rows

Up 5kg

5 @ 90kg with four drops to 40kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cardio and abs tonight,not sure what cardio yet. Anyone use cross trainer? Or would that involve too much upper body for a rest day?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice bench mate!

What's your current routine if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Nice bench mate!
> 
> What's your current routine if u don't mind me asking?


Current routine is to do exactly as @liam0810 tells me lol

My split is

Chest and tricep

Back

Rest/cardio

Shoulders and biceps

Legs

Arms

Rest/cardio


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Current routine is to do exactly as @liam0810 tells me lol
> 
> My split is
> 
> ...


yep thats the routine for first 6 weeks and then we'll mix it up and make it harder and more brutal! ease you in first ha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> yep thats the routine for first 6 weeks and then we'll mix it up and make it harder and more brutal! ease you in first ha


Haha nice,I'm enjoying this routine and I feel stronger in the gym on this diet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Current routine is to do exactly as @liam0810 tells me lol
> 
> My split is
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just did the cross trainer intervals for cardio tonight


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Nearing the end of pct now so I'll stick my views on epi up when it's done.

Feeling strong and solid on my new diet,looking forward to some PB's tonight


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

you get bloods done pre and post cycle mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> you get bloods done pre and post cycle mate?


No mate but if I was going to do a stronger cycle I prob would


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulder and biceps tonight

And seemed to race through it

Dumbell shoulder press

First 2 sets up 5 kg

2x4 @ 70kg

1x5 @ 65kg

Seated lateral raises

Up 5kg

2x5 @ 30kg

Standing laterals

First set up 5kg to

2x8 @ 30kg

Shoulder machine press

20 seconds between sets

3x15 @ 40kg

1x12 @ 40kg

So up 5kg

Cable side laterals

Up 1 rep

Seated calf raise

Second set up 5kg reps stayed same

Cable 21's

Up 2.5kg missed target reps on 2nd and 4th sets

Seated hammer curls

Up 2.5kg

2x7 @ 17.5kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Eager to get in the gym to hit legs but a gut full of steak,rice n veg think i best wait awhile


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

At the suggestion of the evil genius known as @liam0810 I did this for legs tonight to mix it up

Leg extension

2x50 at 20kg

1x43 @ 17.5kg

1x42 @ 17.5kg

Front squats close stance

8 sets of 10 @ 60kg

10 reps @ 70kg

[email protected] 80kg

Single leg leg press each leg

[email protected] 90kg

[email protected] 100kg

[email protected] 110kg

[email protected] 120kg

[email protected] 130kg

[email protected] 140kg

[email protected] 120kg

[email protected] 110kg

[email protected] 100kg

[email protected] 90kg

Dumbell lunges

46 with 17.5's

Hack squats (first time I've done these)

9 sets of 10 @ 80kg

10 @ 90kg

Then instead of finishing off with a planned 15min on the bike I finished with a very slow painful walk back to my car haha,work is gonna be interesting in the morning


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> At the suggestion of the evil genius known as @liam0810 I did this for legs tonight to mix it up
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> ...


I've got a 1000 rep routine as well mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Mate, I'm also in the process of doing what I'm told by Liam, so I thought I would follow your progress and offer my support.

Your a strong fooker! your lateral raises and 20 second rest shoulder press are over twice the weight I'm pushing.

Hope your legs arn't in to much pain, especially as I'm due to give that workout a go at 6am Monday morning :scared:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Mate, I'm also in the process of doing what I'm told by Liam, so I thought I would follow your progress and offer my support.
> 
> Your a strong fooker! your lateral raises and 20 second rest shoulder press are over twice the weight I'm pushing.
> 
> Hope your legs arn't in to much pain, especially as I'm due to give that workout a go at 6am Monday morning :scared:


Worryingly my legs are fine today so I'm guessing it's gonna hit me tomo haha you got a journal going on here?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> I've got a 1000 rep routine as well mate!


1000??? Haha might be best I do that one at Christmas when I've got two weeks off so not up and down ladders


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Worryingly my legs are fine today so I'm guessing it's gonna hit me tomo haha you got a journal going on here?


yes mate. just click the My Journal in my signature, its an HTML link to my page


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

My weekly cheat meal tonight,home made curry at my partners folks house,really looking forward to it they have family from Burma and they make the best curries.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Working again today so I'll log my arms workout later when I get done,god I hate working weekends


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Been a hectic weekend with working and family stuff but managed to get my workout done.

Hammer curls

Put each set up 2.5kg

[email protected] 17.5kg

[email protected] 20kg

[email protected] 22.5kg with drop set along rack to 5kg

EZ bar curls

Up 5kg on last 2 sets

[email protected] 20kg

[email protected] 30kg

[email protected] 35kg

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 40kg

Machine curls hold contraction

Up 2 reps

3x10 @ 35kg

Reverse EZ bar curls superset with cable curls

Both lifts up 5kg

Reverse 10,12,[email protected] 30kg

Cable 10,10,9 @ 25kg

V bar tricep extension

All sets up 5kg

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 50kg

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 70kg

Tricep extension

Up 5kg

[email protected] 35kg

[email protected] 35kg with drop sets along rack until 25kg

Rope over head extension

Up 5kg

12,10 and 11 @ 40kg

Tricep dips superset with one arm tri extensions

Dips up 3 reps

One arm ex up 1kg to 6,6,8 @ 10kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What whey are you guys using? And where do you get it for a good deal?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TheProteinWorks, GoNutrition or MyProtein i've found are best


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers I'll check em out,I currently just grab two at a time from where ever I'm closest to but looking to bulk buy now.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> What whey are you guys using? And where do you get it for a good deal?


I'm using MP Impact Whey Isolate right now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm using MP Impact Whey Isolate right now


Any good? How much was it? Had a look at proteinworks and is much less than I'm paying


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Any good? How much was it? Had a look at proteinworks and is much less than I'm paying


depends on how much you get and on what flavour

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/impact-whey-isolate/10530911.html


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

4kg at least,getting p1ssed off getting two little bags all the time,I'll check out that link


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Chocolate mint from MP is superb mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Biceps are feeling really sore today,hopefully won't effect chest and tricep routine tonight hoping to PB flat bench to 120kg I'd be well happy with that


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps tonight and was a really good workout,gym nice and quiet as well the rain must of put some of them off,p1ssing down here.

Flat barbell bench press

All sets up 5kg

[email protected] 110kg

[email protected] 115kg

[email protected] 120kg with 2 drop sets at 100kg and 60kg

Was so pleased with this again

Incline dumbell press

Up 5 reps so up weight next time

Incline smith press with pause

Up 1 rep up weight next time

Machine press 20 seconds between sets

Up 1 rep

Flat flys

Both sets up 5kg

[email protected] 35kg

[email protected] 30kg

V bar tri extension

Up 2.5kg

4x50 @ 27.5kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PB :bounce:

well done


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Only 2 days pct left so these are my final thoughts on the epi cycle.

First of my reasons for picking epi were that from all I'd read it's a relatively mild compound with limited sides,as this was first cycle of anything I thought it would be a good way of seeing how my body reacted to both a PH and a pct that was also fairly mild.

I ran the epi at 30/40/40/40/40/40 then nolva at 20/20/10/10.

I'll start with the epi,sides wise was extremely easy I got none of the back pumps I'd read about.

The only sides I got was a few days mid cycle of dry elbow joints but after adding Hawthorne berry in this cleared up in a few days and didn't return,and towards the end I was very slightly lethargic but nothing that got in the way of training.

Strength wise I don't think the epi did anything for me I don't feel my strength progressed any quicker than normal, in fact I've had faster strength increases since having my training and diet set by @liam0810 than I did on the epi which goes to show although I thought my training and diet was spot on it wasn't.

I gained 4kg of mainly lean gains on the cycle and lost 1 on pct so ended gaining 3kg which was my hope before started.

Now the pct,to be honest I felt nothing from the nolva at all I got a couple of spots on my chest and shoulders and that's it.My sex drive remained the same really thro both the cycle and the pct.

Would I cycle epi again?

No certainly not on it's own it was purely because it's mild that I chose it,I will do another cycle but I would chose either a different PH or test but either way won't be until January.

Also I ran AX perfect cycle liver support through cycle


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice bench and flys mate.

Tempted to try Epi myself for first cycle if I ever do.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Nice bench and flys mate.
> 
> Tempted to try Epi myself for first cycle if I ever do.


I certainly got on fine with it,was dreading pct but couldn't even feel was on it mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Nice bench and flys mate.
> 
> Tempted to try Epi myself for first cycle if I ever do.


Was well happy with the bench I'm sure I coulda got another rep out of the 120 as well but I never use a spotter so I bottled it lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I certainly got on fine with it,was dreading pct but couldn't even feel was on it mate


Did u say u were getting bloods done soon to see test levels? Can't remember what u said


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes mate before another cycle


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds good mate. Another PH?


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

Did you take any liver support during your cycle then or not?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

scottyweights said:


> Did you take any liver support during your cycle then or not?


Sorry forgot to put that,I ran AX perfect cycle liver support


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds good mate. Another PH?


Not sure yet mate gonna have a think over next couple of months


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Been a crap day at work today and wasn't really feeling it when I got to the gym,but had an ok session in the end

Rack deads

Up 5kg

2x2 @ 195kg

Dead lifts

Stayed same

Barbell shrugs

Both sets up 5kg

1x8 @ 70kg

1x4 @ 90kg

Bent over barbell rows

Up 3 reps so will up weight next time

Pull downs

Up 3 reps so weight up next time

Low pulley rows

Stayed same


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Rest/cardio day today still aching from last nights back workout so just gonna chill out on the sofa tonight with my partner,maybe watch wolf of Wall Street,brought it a couple weeks back and not got round to watching it yet.no cheat meal tho as it's my partners sisters birthday meal Friday and another home made curry,so I'll save my cheat meal for then.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

For the first time since being on this new diet I'm starving hungry tonight,actual checked food log twice to make sure I hadn't somehow missed a meal,but damn it I hadn't


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> For the first time since being on this new diet I'm starving hungry tonight,actual checked food log twice to make sure I hadn't somehow missed a meal,but damn it I hadn't


 :lol: another glass of water it is then


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: another glass of water it is then


Yep tried that haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Yep tried that haha


Some sugar free jelly or have a scoop of whey


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Might just wait it out,not normally hungry and done nothing different today


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Yep tried that haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


>


That's made my mind up,I'll just go hungry lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Might just wait it out,not normally hungry and done nothing different today


Some days are like that mate. Like today I've had no appetite and usually I'm starving all the time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Some days are like that mate. Like today I've had no appetite and usually I'm starving all the time


It's past now it wasn't helping that I was prepping tomorrow's food while feeling hungry,even the bulgar wheat was looking good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just checked this on my phone,what a massive waste of money


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Some sugar free jelly or have a scoop of whey


I bought a load of the jelly yesterday, in fact having a pot of grape flavour now, its amazing. Definitely going to help with hunger through a cut.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Might get some in for next time I get a hunger attack


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Just checked this on my phone,what a massive waste of money


Thats brilliant mate, well done


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> I bought a load of the jelly yesterday, in fact having a pot of grape flavour now, its amazing. Definitely going to help with hunger through a cut.


I'd get the sachets mate. I'm tucking into 2 sachets now with strawberry muscle mousse on top before bed


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like I'm missing out!

Something to add on my shopping list


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Looks like I'm missing out!
> 
> Something to add on my shopping list


I love it mate. Got a proper sweet tooth so helps


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Been a crap day today so got to the gym fired up ready for workout

Dumbell shoulder press

Added one rep so weight up next time

Seated lateral

Up one rep

Standing lateral

Up 5kg

2x6 @ 35kg

Shoulder machine press

Stayed same

Cable side laterals

Up 2 reps up weight next week

Seated calf raises

Up 10 reps up weight next time

Cable 21's

Up 11 reps up next time

Seated hammer curls

Up 2 reps so be upping these as well


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Straight to a birthday tonight after work so won't make gym,sooner than bump legs to tomo then arms to Sunday decided to leave arms in for tomo and do legs on Sunday as I don't fancy chest Monday after arms Sunday.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Some quick progress pics now epi/pct done


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did you do BF% before and after mate? Defo look leaner, but might be Cus of more muscle mass now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Did you do BF% before and after mate? Defo look leaner, but might be Cus of more muscle mass now


No mate I've never had it tested wouldn't have a clue what it was or is


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I just kinda go by the mirror really


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms today did

Hammer curls

Up 1 rep so can up weight next time

EZ bar curls

Stayed same

Machine curls holding contraction

Went up 2.5 to 37.5kg

And did 3x10 so up again next time

Reverse EZ bar curls superset with cable curls

Reverse up 2 reps so up next time

Cable curls up 1 rep

V bar tricep pushdown

Up 1 rep

Tricep extension

Up 2 so weight up next session

Rope overhead extension

Up 1 rep

Tricep dips superset with

One arm tri extension

Dips up 6 reps

One arm ext up one rep

Didn't add much today but felt I had a good session,not sure if I should keep adding reps or get a dip belt and start weighting them


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just finished Fridays missed leg workout

Leg press

Put all sets up to 340kg 3x6

Will up weight again next time

Leg extension

All sets up 5kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Will up again next week

Leg curls

Up 1 rep so up next time

Atg squats

Up 4 reps weight up next time

After these I spent the rest of session trying not to puke

Ultra slow leg curls

Up 2 reps so up next time

Standing calf raise

Put first set up 20kg

2x8 @ 120kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Still feeling sick after leg workout,hope I'm not coming down with some sh1tty bug


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Still feeling sick after leg workout,hope I'm not coming down with some sh1tty bug


fingers crossed you'll feel better in the morning


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Woke up feeling like sh1t today and didn't sleep well,still feel sick,made it into work hopefully be feeling ok for chest and triceps tonight,if I'm still feeling week I'll just do some steady cardio


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Woke up feeling like sh1t today and didn't sleep well,still feel sick,made it into work hopefully be feeling ok for chest and triceps tonight,if I'm still feeling week I'll just do some steady cardio


I've been cr4ppy since Wednesday night mate. Seems a lot of bugs going round at moment. If you feel like sh1t layer just rest up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just walked in from work and feel like sh1t still so gonna rest tonight and hopefully I'll be better tomo,struggled to get all my food and water in today as well but managed to force it all down so far.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon mate. As Liam said, lots seem to be going round atm.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers Dan


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Woken up feeling a bit better today although still not myself think I'll do back tonight but replace rack deads with bench as missed chest yesterday


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Woken up feeling a bit better today although still not myself think I'll do back tonight but replace rack deads with bench as missed chest yesterday


glad to hear your on the mend mate :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> glad to hear your on the mend mate :thumb:


Cheers,you blasted that leg workout then,how's the legs today?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers,you blasted that leg workout then,how's the legs today?


in a world of pain trying to stretch them out this morning, most sore and stiff in the lower quad


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> in a world of pain trying to stretch them out this morning, most sore and stiff in the lower quad


I suspect he's gonna hit us with that 1000 rep leg routine he mentioned in the not to distant future......pain


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Woken up feeling a bit better today although still not myself think I'll do back tonight but replace rack deads with bench as missed chest yesterday


I'm still feeling ropey as well mate.

And I'm gonna send you all the 1000 rep routine to try! Do it when you want!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll give anything a go for the gains


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> I'll give anything a go for the gains


I'll dig it out and send it. I think @J4MES has gone it in the past do he might rice some feedback


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Feeling a lot better now so just gonna do yesterday's missed chest session and skip Wednesdays rest day so back on schedule


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good to hear fella


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got to the gym not feeling a 100% but ended up having a good workout even managed to PB bench press again

Flat barbell bench

Sets 2 and 3 up 5kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 125kg with drop sets at 100 and 60

Incline dumbell press

Up 5kg

3x6 @ 75kg

Incline smith press with pause

Up 5kg

8,7 @ 75kg

Machine press

Up 6 reps weight up next time

Dumbell flys

Up 4 reps

V bar tricep extension

Up 2.5 kg

50,40,30,46 @ 30kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Another evening spent researching possible cycles for January so much choice and so much conflicting opinion,never guessed Would be so complicated


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Think I maybe pushed a bit to hard last night when maybe should have taken extra day to get over the sickness,been really tired all day so just coasted tonight and didn't try and up anything,shame as was hoping to hit reps on deads so could up weight.

Oh well always next week.

Bodyweight has slowly starting creeping up over the last few days think the new diet and training set by liam0810 are really paying off,in fact in hindsight the money I spent on epi would of been better spent on coaching


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well tonight was without doubt the worst workout I've had,still not feeling right and workout was sh1te

Dumbell shoulder press

Up 5kg

Had to do first 2 sets 75kg x4

Had to be assisted and only manage 4 @ 65 on 3rd set

Seated lateral raise

Stayed same

Standing lateral raise

Stayed same

Shoulder machine press

20 seconds between sets

Up 3 reps so weight up next time

Cable side laterals

Both sets up 2.5 kg but was way off my reps

Seated calf raises

Up 5kg

2x40 @ 35kg

Cable 21's

Up 5kg to 35kg

Only hit 21 on first set other 3 sets fell short

Seated hammer curls

Up 2.5kg to

2x6 @20kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Well tonight was without doubt the worst workout I've had,still not feeling right and workout was sh1te
> 
> Dumbell shoulder press
> 
> ...


we all have a **** workout every now and then mate. Put it behind you and forget it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A **** workout is better than no workout at all mate.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

So discussed the possibility of using test as my next cycle with my partner last night not really knowing what sort of reaction I'd get,talked through all possible sides and why I was thinking about it,went great she was cool about it and even offered to do all the jabs


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> So discussed the possibility of using test as my next cycle with my partner last night not really knowing what sort of reaction I'd get,talked through all possible sides and why I was thinking about it,went great she was cool about it and even offered to do all the jabs


Awsome :thumbup1:

all youve got to do now is see if you can talk her into dressing the part while she does it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Way ahead of your there mate,that was my first response haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> So discussed the possibility of using test as my next cycle with my partner last night not really knowing what sort of reaction I'd get,talked through all possible sides and why I was thinking about it,went great she was cool about it and even offered to do all the jabs


Test only mate or you thinking of running tbol/dbol with it too for kick start?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

No mate it'd be test only


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> No mate it'd be test only


IMO there is no need to complicate things.

Sustanon 250 or test e once a week for 10 weeks.

3rd weeks after last injection 1st day Clomid 200mg and Nolvadex 40mg, days 2 to 12 - Clomid 50mg and Nolvadex 20mg last 10 days Nolvadex 20mg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Agreed,I wanna see how I react to test on it's own before I consider adding anything


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Still feeling like crap torn between trying to rest and get load of sleep or ploughing on and hit the gym


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Decide on a bit of food walk my dog and get an early night maybe I'll feel better tomo,get arms in and rest up Sunday.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still feeling **** mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Still feeling **** mate?


Yeah just can't shake it maybe should of rested couple days when first felt rough,hate missing a session though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Working all weekend this weekend hate doing seven day weeks but gotta take the work while it's there,and got the weekend off next weekend to take the kids to Thorpe park so time to chill out then


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Time to get arm session done but not gonna push just keep to same as last session the. Rest up tomo although feeling close to well again today.

Think this will be last evening session then switch to mornings as of Monday due to work getting busy and never knowing when I'll get in,problem being although I still make the gym I sometimes end up with diner,post workout meal and cottage cheese with rice crackers all to squeeze in before bed.

So I think training am will allow my meal times to be more consistent


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Since finishing pct I've noticed a fair few spots on my chest,don't normal get spots but noticed a couple while on the nolva and a lot more now I've stopped it,not sure if it's related to the nolva or something to do with my natural test levels returning to normal


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

Have you kept most of the size gained on cycle then?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah almost was only epi tho so gains weren't huge to start with gained 4kg and kept 3


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps this morning,went ok but think it'll take my body a few session to adapt to training first thing

Flat barbell bench press

Stayed same

Incline dumbell press

Up 5kg

5,4,4 @ 80kg

Incline smith press with pause

Down 1 rep

Machine press

Up 2.5kg

15,13 @ 50kg 28 @ 25kg then another [email protected]

Dumbell flys

Stayed same

Tricep extensions

Stayed same


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session this morning and was a bit concerned before hand that I'd have to lower weight on deads doing it first thing in the morning,but actually made no difference in fact set a new PB so obviously not weaker first thing after all.

Rack dead

Up 3 reps

Dead lifts

PB 5,5 @ 180kg up weight next time

Barbell shrugs

Both sets up 5kg

8 @ 75kg

4 @ 95kg

Bent over barbell rows

Up 5kg

8,7 @ 85kg

Pull downs

Up 5kg

15,11 @ 70kg

17,15 @ 55kg

Lower pulley rows

With for drop sets

Up 1 rep

Pleased with this workout and feeling 100% again now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just heard the chuckle brothers track on radio 1.......music has just died a horrible death


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Back session this morning and was a bit concerned before hand that I'd have to lower weight on deads doing it first thing in the morning,but actually made no difference in fact set a new PB so obviously not weaker first thing after all.
> 
> Rack dead
> 
> ...


:bounceB:bounce:

well done


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A plus point of training am is got so much more time to prep food in the evenings now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I like training in the AM if I can, gym is quieter and no rushing after work. Unfortunately my gym doesn't open early enough.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah not having to change the order of my routine due to busy equipment is a massive plus as well


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Low rep weighted abs this morning then did hiit on the treadmill [email protected] now


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Low rep weighted abs this morning then did hiit on the treadmill [email protected] now


 :thumbup1: have a good day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and biceps this morning and had a much better session after last weeks poor effort,I have exactly 45 minutes from when the gym opens to when I have to stop workout for work and I'm finding the time limit is fine actually got it done in 33 minutes this morning.

Dumbell shoulder press

Dropped first 2 sets back 5kg after last weeks failure

2x4 @ 70kg

1x6 @ 65kg

Seated lateral raise

Up 1 rep

Standing lateral raises

Up 2 reps

Shoulder machine press 20 seconds between sets

Up 5kg to

15,15,13,10 @ 45kg

Cable side laterals

Up 6 reps

Seated calf raises

Up 5 reps

Cable 21's

Up 12 reps

Seated hammer curls

Up 2 reps


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Real nice mate. Great pics. How much cardio you do on weekly basis?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Real nice mate. Great pics. How much cardio you do on weekly basis?


Cheers mate,do cardio twice a week,Wednesday and Sunday with abs routine,don't have a set cardio routine sometimes I'll do hiit on bike or treadmill other times I'll do steady cardio on treadmill or stepper/cross trainer


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good workout there fella


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Good workout there fella


Thanks,really starting to enjoy doing workouts early morning


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Thanks,really starting to enjoy doing workouts early morning


You feeling as strong in the morning? I would love to be able to train in the mornings so got the evenings to myself but I seem to be the type who needs a good few meals in me before I train


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> You feeling as strong in the morning? I would love to be able to train in the mornings so got the evenings to myself but I seem to be the type who needs a good few meals in me before I train


Yeah all my lifts are still increasing,was a bit worried about deads but PB on that,just legs left to try am so I'll see how that goes tomo


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

That's training done for the week,def gonna stick with AM training from now on,off to Thorpe park now with the family so diet is pretty much gonna go to sh1t for the day


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> That's training done for the week,def gonna stick with AM training from now on,off to Thorpe park now with the family so diet is pretty much gonna go to sh1t for the day


have a great day mate :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers fella


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Great time at Thorpe Park the kids loved it,I feel [email protected] now though,just got in and work tomo so be training PM


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps this morning and was a bit of a mixed bag,added reps to everything except incline smith press and high rep tricep extensions which both stayed the same and incline dumbell press,up 2 reps on first set but failed on 3rd set,I'm either gonna have to start asking people to pass me the dumbells on these or switch them out for incline barbell press.On a plus point I hit 130kg flat bench press for a PB


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:bounce: PB


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Was grafting at work until 9:30 last night so getting up for the gym was harder than normal this morning,I briefly thought about staying in bed but made it in and got back session done

Rack deads

Up 1 rep weight up next week

Dead lifts

Up 10kg to 190kg PB

barbell shrugs

Up 5kg

[email protected] 80kg

[email protected] 100kg

Bent over rows

Up 2 reps

Pull downs

Up 2 reps

Low pulley rows

Up 5 kg to

[email protected] with four drops


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice, PB's are flowing thick and fast :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, PB's are flowing thick and fast :thumb:


Yeah feeling pretty good at the minute mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well done on hitting the gym even when having second thoughts mate, can be a hard battle :laugh:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Glad I did in the end,work a lot of long days this time of year so be a few mornings when I'm having to force myself to get my @rse to the gym


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What is it you do mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> What is it you do mate


Gas and solid fuel appliances,chimney lining and flue systems


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Hiit runs and weighted ab routine today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and biceps this morning,had a good workout

Dumbell seated shoulder press

I've switched these to barbell as getting the dumbells into position was becoming the limiting factor so up 5kg

2x4 @75kg

5 @ 70kg

Seated lateral raise

Up 5kg

2x4 @ 35kg

Standing lateral raise

Stayed same

Shoulder machine press

20 seconds between sets

Up 7 reps weight up next time

Cable side laterals

Up 5 reps

Seated calf raise

Up 10 reps

Cable 21's

Up 3 reps

Seated hammer curls

Up 2 reps weight up next week.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I've notice you lot can like again? I still don't have this option back on tap talk


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Shoulders and biceps this morning,had a good workout
> 
> Dumbell seated shoulder press
> 
> ...


good workout :thumb:

why seated shoulder press instead of standing?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good workout :thumb:
> 
> why seated shoulder press instead of standing?


Don't know mate just what Liam told me to do maybe makes it harder to cheat? Not sure


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Don't know mate just what Liam told me to do maybe makes it harder to cheat? Not sure


fair enough mate, I'm familiar with the "it what liam told me to do" mind set :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Training failure this morning,works got me beat and no way I was getting up on time,so legs tonight after work


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Gonna be a rush today as gym doesn't open early enough on Saturdays for me to train before work and out for a family meal tonight so gonna be tight


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Workout smashed,off out for cheat meal tonight,can't wait.

Also brought a PS4 any of you lot got one ?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Last nights cheat meal


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Last nights cheat meal


 :drool:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

The meat calzone was amazing


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pah!

who wants meat calzone when you can have chicken?

:crying:

:lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Have to miss training today still not home from work,feeling shattered


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sh1t happens mate, you do what you can


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Switching to a PPL routine now sorted by Liam to do up until Christmas work rush is over and the workouts look good I'll be trying the first one tonight


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ended up working until gone 9 again last night so did first PPL session this morning

Flat bench

[email protected] one rest pause

[email protected] one rest pause

[email protected] one rest pause

Weighted dips

3x10 @ 20kg

Shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected] one rest pause

[email protected] plus drop set to [email protected]

Seated laterals

6,7 @ 30kg

20,17 @ 15kg

Cable crossovers

Set 1

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

No rest between these

Then 60 seconds rest before

Set 2

Set 2

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Was meant to work back down but was spent at this point,so target next week is to keep reps same but finish set 2

Tri set triceps

Set 1

Rope [email protected]

Reverse [email protected]

Straight bar [email protected]

Set 2

Rope [email protected]

Reverse [email protected]

Straight [email protected]

Set 3

Rope [email protected]

Reverse [email protected]

Straight [email protected]

Really enjoyed this work out left me shattered


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds brutal mate :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Felt brutal haha cable crossovers the worst bit but for once felt a bit of chest pump,really struggle to get any pump in my chest


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> fair enough mate, I'm familiar with the "it what liam told me to do" mind set :lol:


You make me sound like some dictator haha!

Seated dumbell press are stricter and also I find you can lift more.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Felt brutal haha cable crossovers the worst bit but for once felt a bit of chest pump,really struggle to get any pump in my chest


It is a little brutal especially the cables! Glad you enjoyed it mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big workout! Some weight getting shifted on those cables mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Solid workout there buddy


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Still crazy busy will log my leg workout in the morning when get a min,liking the ppl while this busy


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so legs was as follows had to rush it a bit as was low on time

Leg curls

4x20 @ 35kg

3x5 @50kg

2x4 @50kg

Leg press wide

[email protected] 350kg

Smith squat wide

12,10,10 @ 130kg

1x30 @ 150kg

Front squat

7,[email protected] 90kg

[email protected]

Dumbell step up

2x16 (8 each leg) @ 40kg

Leg extension holding contraction

10,10,10,8,7,7,6 @60kg

Standing calf raise

8,6 @ 130kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

30 squat reps at 150Kg takes some doing.

Well done mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers mate was hard going but now I'm doing just 3 days a week I'm really trying to make every session hard as I can


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Impressive squats buddy!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Whoops typo on squats was 3 @ 150kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Whoops typo on squats was 3 @ 150kg


:huh:and I was so impressed :lol:

30 reps by Jan


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pull workout done

100 rep chin up race

Quick breath between each lot

20,15,10,10,10,8,8,10,7,3 [email protected]

T bar rows

6,6,6,7 @ 80kg

Lat pull downs with quadruple drop set dropping 5kg each time

[email protected]

Barbell bent over rows

3x7 @85kg

1x3 @100kg

Hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable curl 21's

4x21 @ 35kg

Seated calf raise

2x50 @35kg

Feeling good on ppl routine and more energetic in the gym also muscles starting to feel fuller,maybe I'll find with having a physical job ppl suits me better,doing cardio and abs Monday push tuesday,cardio and abs Wednesday,legs Thursday Friday rest then pull saturday or Sunday


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Also I've noticed lately I get a lot of twitching and pulsing in my deltoids,not when I'm training but later in the evening and the following day,anyone else get this? It's weird


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Off out with my partner and her friends tonight for a birthday,no alcohol for me though as work bright and early tomo,gotta be about five months now since I've had a drink,gonna be smashed when I eventually do


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Sh1t just seen I should of done 100 pull ups not chin ups,no wonder my biceps are in bits haha oh well I'll get it right next time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Rest day today,we'll sort of,got a good few hours on the end of a pneumatic drill but no training,weight is slowly creeping up so think I can hit my 80kg target by christmas


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Rest day today,we'll sort of,got a good few hours on the end of a pneumatic drill but no training,weight is slowly creeping up so think I can hit my 80kg target by christmas


I've got some bodyweight I don't want that your welcome to have if you want it :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Haha depends what it's made of mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Doh!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking forward to tonight's push session,target is to complete the 2 sets of 200 cable crossovers as feel short on those last week


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Switched weights to evenings again now doing ppl it's easier to fit round work,and just doing fasted cardio with abs am twice a week


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got finished work a bit early for a change so went straight to the gym and did push routine,not used to going that early gym was packed.workout was

Flat bench-added 1 rep and didn't bother with rest pause on last set so I'll up that set next week

2x6 @ 110kg one rest pause

1x6 @ 100kg

Dips -added 5kg

10,10,6 @ 25kg haven't got a dipping belt yet so holding dumbell between feet

Shoulder press-added 1 rep

[email protected] 80kg

[email protected] 85kg one rest pause

[email protected] 85kg plus drop set [email protected]

Seated lateral raises-added 5 reps

8,7 @ 30kg

2x20 @ 15kg

Cable crossovers-managed to finish both sets this week so start adding reps next time

Set 1

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Set 2

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tri set triceps rope,reverse,straight-added 11 reps

Set one 45kg

Rope 15 reps

Reverse 15 reps

Straight 15 reps

Set 2 50kg

Rope 10 reps

Reverse 8

Straight 10

Set 3 50kg to failure

Rope 12 reps

Reverse 6

Straight 9


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Fasted cardio and abs done,think I'll move my ab routines to lifting nights so I can get slightly longer cardio sessions in


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs today

Leg curls-added 2 reps

4x20 @ 35kg

5x5 at 50kg

Leg press wide-up 6 reps

3x8 @ 350kg

Smith squats wide-up 1 rep

12,10,10 @ 130kg

4 @ 155kg

Front squats-up 2 reps

2x8 @ 90kg

1x6 @ 100kg

Dumbell step ups-up 15kg

2x16 @ 55kg

Leg extension with 2 second hold at top and 30 seconds between sets-stayed same on these and really struggled

10,10,10,8,7,7,6 @ 60kg

Standing calf raise-up 2 reps

2x8 @ 130kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Legs today
> 
> Leg curls-added 2 reps
> 
> ...


The pause at the tops a killer, let alone then only having 30 seconds rest between sets


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> The pause at the tops a killer, let alone then only having 30 seconds rest between sets


Yeah my legs won't thank me in the morning mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like you're smashing the new routine mate. Weights or reps up in each session. Well done pal


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Looks like you're smashing the new routine mate. Weights or reps up in each session. Well done pal


Cheers,I'm really enjoying it and gaining nicely from the extra reps,putting my socks on unaided was a mission this morning tho lol really seems to hit my hamstrings


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers,I'm really enjoying it and gaining nicely from the extra reps,putting my socks on unaided was a mission this morning tho lol really seems to hit my hamstrings


glad you're liking it mate as it helps enjoying training or else you lose motivation. i always find step ups fry my hammies especially after other exercises. Those and walking lunges ruin me


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pull session and abs done

100 rep rep race pull ups did the right ones this time and found them harder

10x10 rest pause

T bar rows -added 7 reps

4x8 @ 80kg

Lat pull downs with quadruple drop set going down in 5kg drops-up 2 reps

[email protected] 65kg

Barbell bent over rows-Added 3 reps

3x8 @85kg

1x3 @100kg

Hammer curls-added 3 reps

10 @22.5kg

[email protected] 25kg

[email protected]

Cable curl 21's-up 5kg

3x21 @ 40kg

1x17 @40kg

Seated calf raises-up5kg

42,35 @ 40kg

Cable crunches

12,10,10 @ 60kg

Hanging leg raises

3x7 @15kg

Incline Russian twist with 10kg bar behind neck

3x12


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

interesting to note that the weight I hammer curl for 10 reps is about the same as the weight I do cable 21's yet you can curl almost twice the weight of your hammer curl when you cable 21's.

Guess your a strong bugger and I need to try harder !


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Or my hammer curls are weak haha


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Or my hammer curls are weak haha


 :lol: Don't say that, there about the same weight as mine :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe we're doing different hammer curls or I write it different I do alternate so if weight says 25kg then it's 2 25kg dumbells


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Maybe we're doing different hammer curls or I write it different I do alternate so if weight says 25kg then it's 2 25kg dumbells


yep mate exactly the same and the weight given in the cable curls is the total weight curled two handed


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Strange one mate but then we're all better at some lifts than others like your calf raises,I can't even get close to them but so long as we're both hitting failure we must be getting same results


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just cardio for me today 20 min bike and 20 min hill runs on the treadmill


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Took the girls to see the new hunger games at the weekend and thankfully it was nowhere near as sh1t as the last one


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Took the girls to see the new hunger games at the weekend and thankfully it was nowhere near as sh1t as the last one


My girls went without me ( Quite pleased as I didn't like the 3rd book)


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Never read the books I didn't mind the first movie but thought second one was awful,I actually enjoyed this one though,bit more going on


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Push session tonight was short on time so ploughed through with shorter rest periods than normally and paid for it when I got to tri set triceps,they went backwards a bit but overall a good workout

Bench press-put last set up 10kg

6,6,5 @ 110kg one rest pause a set

Dips-up 4 reps

3x10 @25kg

Shoulder press-all sets up 5kg

6 @ 85kg

6 @ 90kg one rest pause

4 @ 90kg plus drop set at 85kg

Seated lateral raise-sets 3&4 up 5kg

8,8 @ 30kg

16,17 @ 20kg

Cable crossovers- up 12 reps

Set 1

20&20kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Set 2

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tri set triceps -down 9 reps

Set 1

Rope [email protected]

Reverse [email protected]

Straight [email protected]

Set 2

Rope [email protected]

Reverse [email protected]

Straight [email protected]

Set 3

Rope [email protected]

Reverse [email protected]

Straight [email protected]

Cable crunches

35,37,31 @ 35kg

Leg raises

20,16,14

Russian incline twist

15,15,21 each side


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

that's a lot of work to do in a short period of time :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's a lot of work to do in a short period of time :thumb:


Managed to get it done in just over 45 minutes was totally [email protected] when I got done


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just boring old cardio today,stepper for a change,weighed myself this morning and it's crept up a bit more but not expecting to gain big amounts for now,hopefully I'll gain well in January, on first test cycle then so I'm looking forward to seeing what the gains are like


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny.


Haha you might be right (love a Star Wars reference)


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg day today so hoping I don't finish work too late,starting to feel pretty drained from work now but nearly December so the ends in sight now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day for me too, I love it!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Took the girls to see the new hunger games at the weekend and thankfully it was nowhere near as sh1t as the last one


I might see this at weekend. Seen interstellar on Saturday. One of best films I've seen


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> Leg day for me too, I love it!


And Leg day for me to!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Just boring old cardio today,stepper for a change,weighed myself this morning and it's crept up a bit more but not expecting to gain big amounts for now,hopefully I'll gain well in January, on first test cycle then so I'm looking forward to seeing what the gains are like


Mate have you got an iPad? Or even a decent phone like a Samsung or iPhone? If so get some films or series downloaded on it and watch them whilst doing cardio. It goes a lot quicker. I couldn't do cardio without watching something as its so mind numbing!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> I might see this at weekend. Seen interstellar on Saturday. One of best films I've seen


Yeah I'm going to see that with the Mrs looks really good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Mate have you got an iPad? Or even a decent phone like a Samsung or iPhone? If so get some films or series downloaded on it and watch them whilst doing cardio. It goes a lot quicker. I couldn't do cardio without watching something as its so mind numbing!


Yeah got an iPod so just listening to music just find cardio so boring,I just keep mixing it up so not doing same thing all the time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like we're all up for leg day


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Leg day today so hoping I don't finish work too late,starting to feel pretty drained from work now but nearly December so the ends in sight now





Adz said:


> Leg day for me too, I love it!





liam0810 said:


> And Leg day for me to!


leg day here as well. :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Glad we don't all train in the same gym,I'd never get in the squat rack


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah got an iPod so just listening to music just find cardio so boring,I just keep mixing it up so not doing same thing all the time


get watching some films mate, will pass a lot quicker


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Working 7 days a week starting to wear me down now,feel a power nap coming on before legs tonight


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well power nap was a massive fail,slept too long and woke up with a blinding head ache so did leg session this morning

Leg curl-all sets up 5kg

20,16,17,15 @40kg

5x5 @55kg

Leg press wide-up 10kg

7,7,8 @ 360kg

Smith squats wide-up 1 rep

12,10,10 @ 130kg

[email protected] 155kg

Front squats-all sets up 5kg

2x6 @ 95kg

1x4 @ 105kg

Dropped the dumbell steps and replaced with bb lunges as they hit my legs more

10,12 @ 60kg nice and slow long strides

Leg extension with 2 second pause at top-stayed same

10,10,10,8,7,7,6 @ 60kg

Standing calf raise-stayed same

2x8 @ 130kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking like I'll be home too late to get pull session in today and the gym opens too late on the weekends to go before work but should be finished on time to fit it in tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Was absolutely shattered after work so I've decided to take today and tomo as rest days as think this may do me more good


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Was absolutely shattered after work so I've decided to take today and tomo as rest days as think this may do me more good


enjoy your R&R mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> enjoy your R&R mate


I only wish it was off work as well mate haha oh well december tomo 23 days and counting


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> I only wish it was off work as well mate haha oh well december tomo 23 days and counting


Ho,Ho,Ho


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

So much for the rest ended up working 7 until gone 9 tonight,gonna get back on it and do push session tomo providing I'm done by 8 latest if not I'll take another rest day,I've decided pushing to get every session in while working crazy hours isn't doing me any favours


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> So much for the rest ended up working 7 until gone 9 tonight,gonna get back on it and do push session tomo providing I'm done by 8 latest if not I'll take another rest day,I've decided pushing to get every session in while working crazy hours isn't doing me any favours


only you know how your body feels mate, but you wont grow if you don't recover between workouts.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> only you know how your body feels mate, but you wont grow if you don't recover between workouts.


100%

Remember rest is just as important buddy. Few days off can be soooo beneficial sometimes


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers fellas


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I feel a little less lazy now missed sessions really bug me


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back to it today,hill runs and lightweight high rep abs


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Back to it today,hill runs and lightweight high rep abs


sounds like my idea of Hell


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds like my idea of Hell


Yeah the hill runs are mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Did push session this morning

Flat bench press-up one rep

3x6 @ 110kg one rest pause

Weighted dips -up 5kg

8,10,10 @ 30kg

Shoulder press-up 2 reps

6 @ 85kg

6 @ 90kg one rest pause

6 @ 90kg drop set at 85kg

Seated lateral raises

Sets 1-2 up 5kg

Sets 3-4 up3 reps

6,5 @ 35kg

18,18 @ 20kg

Cable crossovers- up 10 reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Set 2

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tri set triceps - up 11 reps

Set one

Rope [email protected]

Reverse [email protected]

Straight [email protected]

Set 2

Rope [email protected]

Reverse [email protected]

Straight [email protected]

Set 3

Rope [email protected]

Reverse [email protected]

Straight [email protected]


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Did push session this morning
> 
> Flat bench press-up one rep
> 
> ...


Well done mate as you're progressing and still getting in training even with work being mad busy. Remember though get your rest as you grow outta the gym not in it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Well done mate as you're progressing and still getting in training even with work being mad busy. Remember though get your rest as you grow outta the gym not in it


Rest is the one thing I have a bad habit of neglecting never sure how to schedule for it especially when on 5 day split as end up doing cardio on the other 2 days,do you count cardio only days as rest days?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You natty now mate or still on a little something? Can't remember now lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Rest is the one thing I have a bad habit of neglecting never sure how to schedule for it especially when on 5 day split as end up doing cardio on the other 2 days,do you count cardio only days as rest days?


You're only doing a little cardio on the 2 other days but if you feel like it's doing more harm than good then drop it for a couple weeks till work gets a little quieter. You're lean anyway so the drop shouldn't be too much of an issue


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> You natty now mate or still on a little something? Can't remember now lol


Yes mate been natty since that epi cycle


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yes mate been natty since that epi cycle


Thought so mate, U know what u got planned yet for new year?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> You're only doing a little cardio on the 2 other days but if you feel like it's doing more harm than good then drop it for a couple weeks till work gets a little quieter. You're lean anyway so the drop shouldn't be too much of an issue


Never really feel I'm doing too much just wonder sometimes if getting optimal games but I don't feel run down or anything on 5 day split when not working so much,and lifts always progress so must be ok


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Thought so mate, U know what u got planned yet for new year?


Yeah I'm set on doing a test cycle towards the end of January after my big four O


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I'm set on doing a test cycle towards the end of January after my big four O


Stand alone test mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Stand alone test mate?


Yeah just test on its own as don't no how I'll react to it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

fair enough bud


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Weighed in this morning still 79.7 kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Gonna be stuck at work until well after gym is closed today so no training


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Been trying to think of some goals to set myself for next year,thinking aim for a lean 85kg,any ideas?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Goals to set yourself next year?

Broker world peace

Feed the world

Irrigate the sahara desert

Learn how to knit

or you could be boring like me and set yourself a target weight for each main lift.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

World peace might be setting the bar to high,but Niting might be reachable lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Knitting even


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Goals to set yourself next year?
> 
> Broker world peace
> 
> ...


So what you aiming for on those lifts?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> So what you aiming for on those lifts?


I want a new PB on my dead lift but on my bench, overhead press and squat I would be happy to match previous PBs, so I want

OHP 100Kg

Bench press 155Kg

Squat 230Kg

Deadlift 300Kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not so bothered about numbers I lift more the gains,hard to set a target for weight gain though as not done a test cycle before so no idea what to expect


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> I'm not so bothered about numbers I lift more the gains,hard to set a target for weight gain though as not done a test cycle before so no idea what to expect


I've not trained for aesthetics before, this all new to me. What I can tell you is that back in my late 40's I ran my first ever cycle of sustanon 250.

If you read the journals that are out there you might be forgiven for thinking that 250mg of test a week is just a TRT dose and nowhere near enough but I promise you I made very good gains on it.

I then messed things up as I didn't eat enough during and just after PCT to keep my gains but I still got to keep a fair bit of extra strength :thumbup1:

I am sure you'll love it mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've not trained for aesthetics before, this all new to me. What I can tell you is that back in my late 40's I ran my first ever cycle of sustanon 250.
> 
> If you read the journals that are out there you might be forgiven for thinking that 250mg of test a week is just a TRT dose and nowhere near enough but I promise you I made very good gains on it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I won't be running a high dosage mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Push routine and low rep heavy abs,feeling eager to get done and in the gym today


----------



## getin (Dec 8, 2014)

sick legs mate.... well done


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

getin said:


> sick legs mate.... well done


Cheers mate,thinking about it not put any leg progress pics up for ages


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good push session tonight either weight or rep increases on everything apart from cable crossovers,really struggled to get through those tonight,finished off with ab routine rest day tomorrow then hit legs Thursday am


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Picked up a sample pack of 50.cal pre workout and used it on my leg session,felt great while training but after I felt extremely sick,dizzy and could barely stand up for 15 minutes,not sure if it was down to the 50.cal or not.

Leg curl

4x20 @40kg

5,4,5,4 @60kg

Leg press wide

3x8 @360kg

Smith squat wide

3x12 @130kg

2 @ 160kg

Front squat

7,6 @ 95kg

[email protected]

Still struggling with form on those

Barbell lunges

2x12 @ 60kg

Leg extension with pause at top

9,10,10,8,7,7,6 @ 60kg

Standing calf raise

7,8 @ 140kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Picked up a sample pack of 50.cal pre workout and used it on my leg session,felt great while training but after I felt extremely sick,dizzy and could barely stand up for 15 minutes,not sure if it was down to the 50.cal or not.
> 
> Leg curl
> 
> ...


that doesn't sound much fun, guess the only way you'll know is if you take it again and it happens again


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that doesn't sound much fun, guess the only way you'll know is if you take it again and it happens again


That's my plan mate,got a pull session at the weekend I'll take it again then and see what happens


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really good squats mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Really good squats mate


Thanks,was happy with the back squats but not the front squats,just can't get to grips with them,don't hit my legs at all just give me sore wrists,any pointers?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No pointers I'm afraid, I've never tried front squats!

Keep thinking I should for a change but never do


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pull session after work today,not feeling at all in [email protected] def be having a pre worked today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got in and was exhausted so did a workout at home today.Now the end of work Rush is in sight I'm going to add cardio back in as of tomo and push through to christmas


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Fasted cardio and lightweight high rep abs this morning bright and early,feeling a lot better today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Did my push routine this morning,was a bit hit and miss but got through it,will log it here tonight after work


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

This mornings push session was

Flat bench press

5,4,5 @ 115kg one rest pause

Dips

8,8,7 at 35kg

Shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected] one rest pause

[email protected] drop set at 85kg

Seated lateral raises

Went backwards a bit on these

2x5 @35kg

17,16 @20kg

Cable crossovers

Really struggled to get through these today shoulders felt sore

Set 1

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Set 2

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tri set triceps

Rope,reverse,straight

Set 1

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Set 2

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Set 3

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

knackered just reading about all that work !


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done mate as you're still hitting sessions even though mad busy with work.

For tips on front squats

Squat straight down so your pelvis sits in between your legs. Think of your legs like two trees with your pelvis as the hammock

Lead with the elbows on the way up and keep them up

Try and not grip the bar . I sit it on my chest and cross my arms over the bar

Preempt the fact that you are going to lean forward when it gets heavy, and drive your chest up into the bar from the bottom before you start to lean forward. This will assist you in maintaining an upright torso and keep the work where it should be - through the legs and hips.

Get your hips under the bar as soon as possible on the way up, and drive straight up. You will become more upright, and feel the difference in power straight away when you get this right.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> knackered just reading about all that work !


Felt knackered doing it mate ha,got that routine down to 45 minutes now.

How's your new split so far?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Well done mate as you're still hitting sessions even though mad busy with work.
> 
> For tips on front squats
> 
> ...


Thanks mate I'll try that next leg session I don't seem to be able to get as low with front squats maybe this will help


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Thanks mate I'll try that next leg session I don't seem to be able to get as low with front squats maybe this will help


Have you got a smith machine at your disposal? I find this easier to do front squats as you can balance the bar easier


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Have you got a smith machine at your disposal? I find this easier to do front squats as you can balance the bar easier


Yeah got a smith machine at the gym I could try that too see if it helps I'll try the cross arm thing as well as it kills my wrists the other way


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah got a smith machine at the gym I could try that too see if it helps I'll try the cross arm thing as well as it kills my wrists the other way


Don't use a smith machine, that is bent.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Felt knackered doing it mate ha,got that routine down to 45 minutes now.
> 
> How's your new split so far?


so far so good :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Don't use a smith machine, that is bent.


Thanks,the grip tips were useful def gonna try the cross arms


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Did fasted cardio and and heavy low rep abs this morning,legs are still not fully recovered from leg routine and its legs Tomo so that should be interesting


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great to see a natty journal for a change, fellow natty here as well. Progressing well mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

irishdude said:


> Great to see a natty journal for a change, fellow natty here as well. Progressing well mate


How have you found your progress training natty? I don't think I'll be staying natty next mate as I'm an old [email protected] so only going to harder to make gains,turning the big 40 in few weeks


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate 40 is not old. I didn't even start training until I was in my 40s


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate 40 is not old. I didn't even start training until I was in my 40s


I certainly don't feel old Mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> I certainly don't feel old Mate


Your making up for it now though,cardio twice a day?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Don't use a smith machine, that is bent.


Why is it bent? If you find it easier use it to fisrt get used to front squats then isn't that a good thing instead of having poor form on a free bar? Saying its bent is just a fcuking stupid thing to say. Yes free weight is better but as front squats are harder to get the hang of then IMO using a smith machine helps. it still targets the quads as you want but just gives you that more stabililty.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

2 cheat meals instead of my normal 1 this week due to christmas do's.

So I'm going to chuck an extra cardio session in and miss out my mid afternoon meal today and friday to make up for the extra cals,won't be drinking though,saving that for Christmas Day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Why is it bent? If you find it easier use it to fisrt get used to front squats then isn't that a good thing instead of having poor form on a free bar? Saying its bent is just a fcuking stupid thing to say. Yes free weight is better but as front squats are harder to get the hang of then IMO using a smith machine helps. it still targets the quads as you want but just gives you that more stabililty.


I've noticed a lot of people seem to slate the smith machine for some reason


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

not sure why, its great with stability and helps if u have injuries. every machine has some sort of purpose. @liam0810 says its a silly thing to say its bent


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Super $ingh said:


> not sure why, its great with stability and helps if u have injuries. every machine has some sort of purpose. @liam0810 says its a silly thing to say its bent


Yeah I've been using it for wide squats as that's what @liam0810 put in my routine and it hits my legs fine


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> I've noticed a lot of people seem to slate the smith machine for some reason


free bar is better but to get stability and used to a certain exercise and also if you dont have a spotter i think its good to use. i've been using it a lot more for incline bench and feel like i'm gaining more out of it than when i use DB's as when you have no spotter trying to get the 50's or above up can be a struggle. Plus with the smith you can do dead stop pressing which is a great exercise to do


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

i find the Smith targets the muscle more for isolation. like u say, for incline bench where ur rotator cuff can get a hammering and dumbells where u have no spotter, the smith is perfect to use on a heavier weight.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah I never have a spotter so dumbells can be a struggle


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to be working 6:30-10 tomo so bumping leg session to Friday,be glad when works over for the year Christmas rush is a [email protected] nightmare,the way people go on about jobs have to be done by christmas always amazes me,it's like the worlds gonna end at christmas


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Gonna be another long day so gonna have to do the unthinkable and skip leg day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

2 days left at work thank fvck,and my last week of ppl then moving to new 4 day split courtesy of @liam0810


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Push session out the way,got legs Wednesday with a training partner which is a first for me,then two days of nice food and a couple of drinks


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally finished work for the year and feeling shattered now I'm done but looking forward to some family time,legs tomorrow then two days of rest and I can't wait to,no better feeling than not having to set the alarm clock


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Enjoy a few days of rest mate, will do you good


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Natty crew founder checking in. Respect @Peace frog mate thats impressive gains. Puts plenty of juice monkeys to shame imho


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Natty crew founder checking in. Respect @Peace frog mate thats impressive gains. Puts plenty of juice monkeys to shame imho


Cheers mate,you always trained natty?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session done,time to get festive


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have a great Christmas and New Year mate! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Have a great Christmas and New Year mate! :thumb: :beer:


You too mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


>


You too,have a good one you've certain earned it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Enjoyed my time working with @liam0810 but decided to go it alone for now,anyone thinking of going the coach route I'd definitely recommend him.I started a new 5 day split today with chest

Flat bench press

15 @60kg

10 @ 90

5 @ 100

3 @ 105

Felt a bit weaker than normal today probably due to all the ****e I've eaten last few days but felt better as session went on

Dips

Got a dip belt for Christmas so no more holding dumbell between my feet

15 @ bodyweight

10 @ 20kg

8 @ 30kg

7 @ 35kg

Cable crossovers

15 @ 40kg

12 @ 50

8 @ 60

6 @ 65

Incline press

15 @ 40kg

10 @60

5 @70 went too heavy and missed rep range

4 @ 70 plus some partials

Machine press

15 @ 40kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

5 @ 57.5 plus triple drop set

Dumbell flys

15 @20kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good man for being back at it already. I don't hit the gym till tomorrow.

I am sure you will be able to use what you've learned from Liam and continue to make great progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good man for being back at it already. I don't hit the gym till tomorrow.
> 
> I am sure you will be able to use what you've learned from Liam and continue to make great progress :thumbup1:


Yeah and I'm going to carry on with the diet he set me and throw in some intensity things like the drop sets etc he had me doing


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Actually got chest doms today which is rare for me,today's cardio and light weight high rep abs


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders today

Shoulder machine press

15 @ 45kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated lateral raises

14 @ 20kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front raises

14 @ 10kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith machine seated press

15 @ 40kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus partial reps

Arnold press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bent over laterals

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus triple drop set


----------



## ddomanil (Sep 1, 2014)

Great stuff mate. I myself am training for physique comp in August. At the moment I' bulking. I'm also natural as I promised my girlfriend... sad I know. Well done on your progress and keep up the good work.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ddomanil said:


> Great stuff mate. I myself am training for physique comp in August. At the moment I' bulking. I'm also natural as I promised my girlfriend... sad I know. Well done on your progress and keep up the good work.


Cheers mate good luck with the comp,you running a journal on your prep for it?


----------



## ddomanil (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks,

Reading your journal has me thinking I should do one on UK-M. I log everything on Excel so I could easily transfer it over.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ddomanil said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Reading your journal has me thinking I should do one on UK-M. I log everything on Excel so I could easily transfer it over.


I do it mainly as a motivational thing and sometimes people come in with a bit of advice,let me know if you do id like to follow that and see what a comp is like


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back to normality today so waiting for gym to open for cardio and high rep low weight abs then back to work


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good arm session early this morning.

Been a bit lazy not logging all my workouts on here lately but everything going on the right direction


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Good journal mate! Something I've considered doing. I'm pretty much the same height and weight you was on page one but don't look nowhere near as big :/ Well done so far!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Kaan W said:


> Good journal mate! Something I've considered doing. I'm pretty much the same height and weight you was on page one but don't look nowhere near as big :/ Well done so far!


Welcome to my journal mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Been pretty lazy this year as far as logging my workouts on here goes,mainly because I've been busy doing research for something I'm working on,so I'm gonna try and get back to logging workouts everyday now,today's going to be legs


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg workout done really struggled today

Leg curl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Stiff leg deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lunges (struggling by this point)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raise paused at top

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

My partner is taking me away on some surprise trip next weekend for my 40th so going to have to do all my 5 day split Monday-Friday and drop two cardio session


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good for 40 mate!

(no ****  )


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms yesterday chest today not logged on here as normal log workouts on phone but having battery issues so been writing on paper and can't be ****d to transfer them,hopefully phone will be sorted and working properly Monday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Arms yesterday chest today not logged on here as normal log workouts on phone but having battery issues so been writing on paper and can't be ****d to transfer them,hopefully phone will be sorted and working properly Monday.


if I didn't have access to jefit Id be lousy at recording my workouts


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> if I didn't have access to jefit Id be lousy at recording my workouts


Yep it's annoying fingers crossed I get it sorted Monday


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So it's new year mate, when's next cycle lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> So it's new year mate, when's next cycle lol


Hoping for end of month mate for first test cycle but may have to be pushed back a month


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Trained this morning but that'll be it until Tuesday,time to celebrate my big four O


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Trained this morning but that'll be it until Tuesday,time to celebrate my big four O


Happy Birthday Mate. :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Trained this morning but that'll be it until Tuesday,time to celebrate my big four O


Happy birthday mate. :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did you put any progress pics up to compare before epi and after epi? and also before coaching and after coaching?

Would be pretty cool to see  Journal just over 6 months old now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Did you put any progress pics up to compare before epi and after epi? and also before coaching and after coaching?
> 
> Would be pretty cool to see  Journal just over 6 months old now


Yeah I put some up before and after epi mate not after coaching tho


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally got phone sorted so back to logging workouts as normal,back tonight as didn't have time before work this morning so I'll log that later,first test cycle on hold for now but hopefully not for too long


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

5 day split going ok but rather than blindly keep going I decided to look back through all my notes to see where I've made my best gains in muscle,and biggest gains came from original full body routines,which is no surprise as I'd just started lifting but aside from full body my best gains came from 3 day upper lower split when work was busy.

So with that in mind I'm going to give a four day upper lower split a go for a few months starting this weekend.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Got a routine in mind?


Yes mate looked at a few online to use as a starting point and gone with this one over 4 days The Muscle Building Workout Routine - Build Muscle Mass Fast


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck mate, how many Kcal over maintenance are you planning to consume?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good luck mate, how many Kcal over maintenance are you planning to consume?


Been eating 3500 for last few months so I'll stick to that for now and see how it goes


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good luck mate, how many Kcal over maintenance are you planning to consume?


Or do you mean when I eventually do test cycle?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First workout of new routine done,today was upper B

Pull ups

Warm up 4x6 body weight

6,6,5 @ 10kg

Standing barbell press

Warm up 3x8 @ 30kg [email protected]

6,6,5 @ 60kg

Low pulley rows

[email protected]

Dumbbell bench press ,went too light with these

[email protected]

Dumbbell flys

10,9 @ 35kg

Barbell curls

12,10 @ 35kg

Skull crushers

12,10 @ 40kg

Finished off with some cardio while waiting for my partner to finish her run


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> I did upper A this morning, really nicely balanced routine IMO


I got that one Tuesday enjoyed this one like you say nice and balanced I've got lower B tomo


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> I did upper A this morning, really nicely balanced routine IMO


Lower B is ok as well,less volume than I'm used to for legs but a good workout


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well spent all of last night awake ill,made it into work this morning but had to go home and have just dragged my **** out of bed,gonna have to bump upper A to tomo no point in trying to train when I feel this sh1t


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally starting to get over this bug,will try gym tomo hasn't been worth it this week I'd of done more harm than good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got back in the gym today,still feeling a bit ropey but got through my session

Pull ups

Up 1 rep

Standing barbell press

Stayed same

Low pulley rows

Up 5kg to 10,8,9 @ 75kg

Dumbbell bench press (deep as possible)

Up 5kg to 10,10,7 @ 65kg

Dumbbell flys

Up 1 rep

Barbell curls

Up 2.5 kg 2x10 @ 37.5kg nice and slow negatives

Skull crushers up 2.5kg to 12,11 @ 42.5kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

glad to hear your getting better mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> glad to hear your getting better mate


Lower B tomorrow so I'll see if I'm really better when I hit the squats


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Lower b this morning

Squats

4 warm up sets

Then 5,6,5 @ 160kg

Lunges

8,6,5 @60kg

Leg curls

12,10,10 @ 50kg

Seated calf raises

10,10,9,10 @ 55kg

Cable crunches

40,40,35 @ 35kg

Incline Russian twist

17,19,15 @bw

Hanging leg raises

20,20,15 @ bw

Less volume than I'm used to with legs but hitting them twice a week on this split


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> I got lower a tomoz but going to change the Romanian Deads for sumo deads I think


I've never done Romanian deads,gonna give them a go see how I get on


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Upper A today

Bench press

4 warm up sets then

8,6,6 @ 90kg I've dropped the weight a bit and starting doing these nice and slow making sure I get full rom

Bent over rows

4 warm up sets then

6,6,5 @ 90kg

Incline dumbbell press

10,9,6 @ 65kg

Lat pull downs

3x10 @60kg

Lateral raises

10,9 @ 30kg

Tricep push downs

2x12 @ 60kg

Seated dumbbell curls

12,8 with 15's


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

odd that your incline bench is so much stronger than your flat bench, I'm the other way around.

I guess you must have strong delt's and the incline engages the front delt more


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> odd that your incline bench is so much stronger than your flat bench, I'm the other way around.
> 
> I guess you must have strong delt's and the incline engages the front delt more


Maybe,I can flat bench more but dropped it down and slowed reps down


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Lower A tonight was

Romanian dead lifts

4 warm up sets then

3x6 @140kg

Single leg leg press (reps each leg)

4 warm up sets then

8,8,10 @ 180kg

Leg curls single leg (reps each leg)

12,12,10 @25kg

Calf raise on leg press

4x8 @160kg

Cable crunches

3x12 @ 60kg

Incline Russian twists

3x10 @ 10kg

Leg raises

9,8,7 @16kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Off to see American sniper tonight,anyone seen it?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Off to see American sniper tonight,anyone seen it?


Yes mate very good! Loved it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Upper B done nice and early today

Pull ups up 1 rep to 4 warm up sets then 6,6,7 @ 10kg

Standing overhead press stayed same at 4 warm up sets then 6,6,[email protected]

Low pulley rows up 5kg to

10,8,8 @80kg

Dumbbell incline press up 1 rep

10,10,8 @65kg

Dumbbell flys up 2 reps

12,10 @ 35kg

Barbell curl up 2 reps

12,10 @37.5kg

Skull crushers up 2.5kg

12,8 @ 45kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Lower B done

Squats up 2 reps

4 warm up sets then 3x6 @160kg

Lunges up 7 reps

10,8,8 @60kg

Leg curls up 2.5kg

12,10,10 @ 52.5kg

Seated calf raises up 5 reps

12,10,11,11 @ 55kg

Cable crunches up 18 reps

50,45,38 @ 35kg

Incline Russian twist

Up9 reps

3x20 @bw

Hanging leg raises up 6 reps

25,20,16 @ bw


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Upper A tonight was hard work after a heavy day at work due to other guy not showing up.

Bench press up 2.5kg 4 warm up sets then 8,6,[email protected] 92.5kg

Bent over rows up 4 reps 4 warm ups sets then 8,6,6 @90kg

Incline dumbbell press up 3 reps

10,9,9 @ 65kg

Lat pull downs up 5kg

10,8,[email protected] 65kg

Lateral raises up 1 rep

2x10 @ 30kg

Tricep push downs

2x12 @65kg

Seated dumbbell curls

12,[email protected] 15kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Lower B was

Romanian deads

Up 2 reps 4 warm up sets then

8,6,6 @140kg

Single leg leg press up 4 reps 4 warm up sets then 3x10 @180kg

Single leg leg curls up 5kg

10,10,8 @ 30kg

Calf raises on leg press

Up 10kg 8,8,7,8 @ 170kg

Cable crunches

Up 5kg 10,7,8 @ 65kg

Incline Russian twists up 6 reps

3x12 @ 10kg

Hanging leg raises up 3 reps

3x9 @16kg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your weekly split atm mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

4 day upper/lower split for 2 months,then deload for a week and see where I'm at


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Today upper B was

Pull ups up 1 rep 4 warm up sets then

8,6,6 @10kg

Standing barbell press up 1 rep

4 warm up sets then 3x6 @60kg

Seated pulley rows

Up 5kg 10,8,7 @85kg

Dumbbell bench press

Up 5kg 10,10,8 @ 70kg

Dumbbell flys 9,7 @40kg

Barbell curls up 2.5kg

12,9 @40kg

Skull crushers up 2 reps

12,10 @ 45kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Time to get away for valentines nice hotel and a nice cheat meal


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Time to get away for valentines nice hotel and a nice cheat meal


followed by cardio


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> followed by cardio


Hell yes lots of the only cardio I like


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Starting to get some pain in my right shoulder I think it's being caused by standing over head press,not sure if I should change it out to something else or just leave it in,drop the weight and slow the reps right down maybe 3 second negatives


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Upper A was

Bench press up 2.5kg 4 warm up sets then 8,6,6 @95kg

Bent over rows up 2.5kg 4 warm up sets then 3x6 @ 92.5kg

Incline dumbbell press up 5kg

10,7,5 @ 70kg

Lat pull downs up 1 rep

10,8,8 @65kg

Lateral raises stayed same

2x10 @30kg

Tricep push downs up5kg

10,8 @ 70kg

Seated dumbbell curls

10,8 @ 15kg

Still getting some shoulder pain so I've looked into some exercises that are meant to help prevent shoulder problems and will add two of these into upper A and B as of now and see if this helps the problem


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Lower A today and nice and early so gym was near empty

Romanian deads up 5kg 4 warm up sets then 7,6,6 @145kg still getting used to these and think I'm going too low so almost a standard dead

Single leg leg press 4 warm ups sets then up 2 reps 12,10,10 @180kg

Single leg leg curls up 2.5kg

10,6,6 @32.5kg

Leg press calf raises up 5kg

7,8,7,6 @175kg

Cable crunches up 7 reps

12,10,11 @65kg

Incline Russian twists

Up 2,5kg 12,11,11 @12.5kg

Hanging leg raises

Up 2 reps 10,10,9 @16kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Serious doms in my legs today,the single leg leg press seems to hit my legs much better than using two legs for some reason


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Upper B this morning was

Pull ups 4 warm up sets up 2kg

5,6,6 @12kg

Standing overhead press these have been giving me shoulder problems so slowed reps right down and did 3 reps less,4 warm up sets then 5,5,4 @60kg

Low pulley rows up 1 rep

10,8,8 @ 85kg

Dumbbell bench press up 5kg

9,8,8 @ 75kg

Dumbbell flys up 1 rep

9,8 @20kg

Barbell curls up 1 rep

12,10 @40kg

Skull crushers up 5kg

8,8 @ 50kg

Added these next two in as I've read there meant to help prevent shoulder problems,so I'll leave them in a few weeks and see if my shoulders improve

Y raises 3x6 @ 10kg

Side lying external rotation 3x6 @10kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Strong fooker, 75kg Dumbbell bench press is awesome :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

So about my delayed first test cycle something has come up that means i can do a 12 week cycle now for few months so thinking a quick ph cycle until I have the time,not sure which to run though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

SD?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> SD?


Possibly I've been looking at some bundles from jwsupplements


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Possibly I've been looking at some bundles from jwsupplements


Whats your goal mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Whats your goal mate?


I aim to put 5-6kg on this year while keeping bf% about the same


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I aim to put 5-6kg on this year while keeping bf% about the same


So lean bulk?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> So lean bulk?


Yes mate at my age I only plan on lean bulking as I think it would be harder to shift fat from an all out bulk


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yes mate at my age I only plan on lean bulking as I think it would be harder to shift fat from an all out bulk


What about something like Andro


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm thinking anavar rather than a ph now mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I'm thinking anavar rather than a ph now mate


Or tbol?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Today's lower B

Squats up 2 reps 4 warm up sets then

8,6,6 @ 160kg

Lunges up 5kg

8,7,7 @ 65kg

Leg curls up 2.5kg

12,10,10 @55kg

Seated calf raises

Up 5kg 10,10,8,8 @60kg

Cable crunches up 5 reps

50,50,38 @ 35kg

Incline Russian twists up 4 reps

22,22,20 @bw

Leg raises same at

20,20,21 @ bw

Feel absolutely [email protected] tonight now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Having given it a lot of thought I've decided to put off my first test cycle and do an oral only cycle,reason being I'm suffering from a condition of psoriasis,basically whenever my body gets any skin trauma it over compensate by making more skin than in needs to causing a rash.i suspected this after a needle and drip caused an outbreak sometime back then again after a tattoo last year which has still not recovered properly,obviously this has really put me off injecting until I can find a solution,which I'm having no luck finding so far.Pretty p1ssed off as was dead set on a couple of test cycles this year.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds very wise to me mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds very wise to me mate


Unfortunately my only choice as far as gear goes,just going to have to do as much research as possible into oral only cycles for now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so my cycle staring from next week will be

50mg anavar for 8 weeks

Them clomid 1 week at 100mg them 2 weeks at 50 with

Nolva 20 for 3 weeks

From what I've read most people are 75-100 for anavar but as first cycle other than one ph cycle I'd prefer to go low,if all goes well I'll break for 11 weeks after pct them do a cycle at higher dose


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Saw the natty title and then saw a comment about an Anavar cycle lol.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Saw the natty title and then saw a comment about an Anavar cycle lol.


Lol yeah I've tried to change the title in past when decided to use something but can't work it out


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Aww man, saw the title, immediately subscribed. You've gone to the dark side now then? Dbol?

Excellent weights being pushed mate, very well for your weight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Lol yeah I've tried to change the title in past when decided to use something but can't work it out


Think you're gonna love jumping on mate. It changed things for me.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Saw the natty title and then saw a comment about an Anavar cycle lol.


Haha, second thoughts?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> Aww man, saw the title, immediately subscribed. You've gone to the dark side now then? Dbol?
> 
> Excellent weights being pushed mate, very well for your weight.


Not yet but planning on it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ImmortalTech said:


> Haha, second thoughts?


About what mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Think you're gonna love jumping on mate. It changed things for me.


Hope so was hoping to pin but not an option right now


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> About what mate?


Following the thread. I assumed you were natural too from your interest in the title!

My bad.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Think you're gonna love jumping on mate. It changed things for me.


Been following your journal,great work on the cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Hope so was hoping to pin but not an option right now


Even an oral cycle will be different to natty. I trained natty for 2yrs and while I made decent gains it was nothing like when I decided to join the dark side.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Lol yeah I've tried to change the title in past when decided to use something but can't work it out


If you want to change the title of your journal, you need to ask a mod and they will do it for you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ImmortalTech said:


> Following the thread. I assumed you were natural too from your interest in the title!
> 
> My bad.


Lol no mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Been following your journal,great work on the cut


Thanks mate appreciate it. Was my first cut assisted and was so different from cutting natty.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> If you want to change the title of your journal, you need to ask a mod and they will do it for you


Cheers mate how do I get hold of one?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Mingster


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> @Mingster


What would be the preferred title?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Mingster said:


> What would be the preferred title?


Errrr good question,journal to the dark side,that'll do thank you


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

@Mingster thanks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm.

Whilst your journal now starts will the title Journal to the Dark Side, and shows up on the recent post board under that title, after page 20 it reverts to Natty journal. I suspect this may be down to the gargantuan length of the journal. I know threads have crashed after reaching a certain length before, although I suspect you are a little ways off that yet. Not sure what else I can try. Maybe you should contact Lorian. Or start a new journal

Edit: Ah, it seems the system has eventually caught up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Whilst your journal now starts will the title Journal to the Dark Side, and shows up on the recent post board under that title, after page 20 it reverts to Natty journal. I suspect this may be down to the gargantuan length of the journal. I know threads have crashed after reaching a certain length before, although I suspect you are a little ways off that yet. Not sure what else I can try. Maybe you should contact Lorian. Or start a new journal
> 
> Edit: Ah, it seems the system has eventually caught up


Thanks it seems ok now,if not I'll just start s new journal,thanks for the help


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Weighed in this morning and since switching my diet to 5:2 I've put on 1.2kg and bf seems a little lower,also back training with my partner now after her weight loss on cardio only has all but stalled,so nice to not be training on my own for a change


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just had this weeks cheat meal,sh1t load of lasagne and garlic bread,stuffed now so tonight upper A session is going to be graft


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Upper A was bench press up 5kg still keeping reps nice and slow,4 warm up sets then

3x6 @100kg

Bent over rows 4 warm up sets up 3 reps 8,6,[email protected]

Incline dumbbell press up 4 reps 10,8,[email protected]

Lat pull downs up 5kg 10,8,8 @70kg

Lateral raises same 2x10 @30kg

Tricep push downs up 3 reps 12,[email protected]

Seated dumbbell curls up 2.5kg 9,8 @17.5kg

Y raises 3x6 @10kg

Side lying external rotation 8,8,6 @7.5kg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wise decision with the cycle mate, do what's best for you. Should see decent gains off anavar


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Family over tonight so lower A bumped to Thursday,that's something I'm finding better with the 4 day upper/lower as opposed to 5 day split,doesn't seem such a big deal to move a day when needed.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good lower A session tonight,all lifts still progressing nicely on either weight or reps


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well I've been watching some YouTube videos of injections and come to the conclusion a little needle like that almost certainly won't do enough skin damage to spark my psoriasis so [email protected] it I'll give the test ago,as everything I read says it's better and safer than an oral only cycle.Plan on starting end of next week.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Weighed in this morning and since switching my diet to 5:2 I've put on 1.2kg and bf seems a little lower,also back training with my partner now after her weight loss on cardio only has all but stalled,so nice to not be training on my own for a change


5:2 diet as in not eating for 2 days then 5 days eating?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Well I've been watching some YouTube videos of injections and come to the conclusion a little needle like that almost certainly won't do enough skin damage to spark my psoriasis so [email protected] it I'll give the test ago,as everything I read says it's better and safer than an oral only cycle.Plan on starting end of next week.


Test and var then?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> 5:2 diet as in not eating for 2 days then 5 days eating?


Sort of mate I eat over maintenance 5 days a week then Monday and Friday I have 400 cals at breakfast then 400 more 12 hours later,funny thing is I'm slowly gaining weight on it while dropping bf,nice to have couple days with no food prep and rest my digestive system


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Test and var then?


Yep that's the plan mate staring next Thursday if everything in place


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so any one reading this that cycles would like some advice,starting my first cycle next week and I'm wondering if you guys keep your routine the same on cycle as off or do you change it? Any advise much appreciated


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

This morning was upper B

Pull ups 4 warm up sets then 3x6 @12kg

Standing barbell press

Up 3 reps,4 warm up sets then 3x6 @60kg

Low pulley rows up 5kg

7,6,6 @90kg

Dumbbell bench press same at 9,9,[email protected]

Dumbbell flys up 3 reps 2x10 @ 40kg

Barbell curls up 2.5kg 9,8 @ 42.5kg

Skull crushers same at 2x8 @ 50kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Hurry up 11:30 I'm feeling nandos boneless plater for two for me and something for my partner I'm [email protected] starving today.bring on the chicken


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I could really do with a nandos. Its been a while.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

DubSelecta said:


> I could really do with a nandos. Its been a while.


Love the stuff pretty much go every other week


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Training on cycle

As mentioned above do any of you that train assisted change up your routine while on cycle or keep the same?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Lower B

Squats up 5kg 4 warm up sets the 3x5 @165kg

Lunges up 1 rep 8,8,7 @65kg

Leg curls up 2.5kg 12,8,[email protected] 57.5kg

Seated calf raises up 6 reps 12,10,10,10 @60kg

Cable curls up 12 reps [email protected] 35kg

Incline Russian twists up 16 reps 38,22,[email protected] bw

Leg raises hanging leg raises up 2 reps

3x21 @bw


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Decided to keep training the same when start cycle and if I feel it's not enough I'll just throw on some supersets and drop sets


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Holy sh1t didn't get much sleep last night so had the not so genius idea of going for a nap straight after this mornings lower B session,big mistake woken up with seriously stiff legs


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Went to the pub in the first time in along time today as Spurs in there once a decade final,seems I've forgotten how to drink,4 Newcastle Browns and one jd and I was p1ssed


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just fasted cardio today 45 min steady state on treadmill


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First jab tonight and still can't decide between glute and quad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> First jab tonight and still can't decide between glute and quad


Quads were very easy for my first jab. Can see what you're doing and use two hands.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Quads were very easy for my first jab. Can see what you're doing and use two hands.


Yeah I'm thinking that but also thinking might be more chance of hitting a vein


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I'm thinking that but also thinking might be more chance of hitting a vein


I haven't hit one and done about 25 jabs.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so first jab done,went for quad in the end thanks to @FelonE advice,no dramas piece of p1ss just a slight dead leg after


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Ok so first jab done,went for quad in the end thanks to @FelonE advice,no dramas piece of p1ss just a slight dead leg after


Well done mate. My first jab I was sweating, shaking and nearly threw up after lol. Expect a bit of pip but after a couple of jabs it's not so bad. Good job


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well done mate. My first jab I was sweating, shaking and nearly threw up after lol. Expect a bit of pip but after a couple of jabs it's not so bad. Good job


Wasn't as bad as I expected now bring on the gains......I hope


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Wasn't as bad as I expected now bring on the gains......I hope


The gains are a coming my friend lol.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle is as follows

Week 1-12 test e at 500p/w

Week 1-8 anavar at 50mg ed

Week 15-18 pct clomid and nolva


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice early day so I'll be getting training done in the afternoon for a change,gone back to my 5 day split for duration of cycle so I can hit muscles with a bit more volume,today's chest day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest done,was

Bench press 4 warm up sets then 3x6 @100kg

Dips 3x6 @30kg

Incline dumbbell press 8,6,5 @70kg

Cable crossovers 2x15 1x12 plus double drop set @50kg

Machine press 10,10,11 plus partials @50kg

Dumbbell flys 9,10,7 @35kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just 20 hiit followed by abs today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pip has vanished today,just in time for tomorrow's leg session


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session done

Squats 4 warm up sets then 6,5,5 @165kg

Lunges 8,8,7 @ 65kg

Leg curls 12,11,10 @ 55kg

Leg extensions 12,10,10 @ 55kg

Seated calf raises 12,12,12,11 @ 60kg

Stiff leg deads,not done these for awhile so took it nice and slow to check form, 2 warm up sets then 6,8,8 @ 100kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

So bored today feeling full of energy and nothing to do,think I'll have a walk to the shops a grab a new ps4 game if there's any that don't look sh1t.Had one awhile now but other than the last of us and cod the games all look pretty crap


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope you're taking some before pics to compare after you've finished cycle mate!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Hope you're taking some before pics to compare after you've finished cycle mate!


Yes mate doing before and after pics and I'll do a weekly update on the cycle


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders this morning

Machine press 2 warm up sets then

10,10,8 @65kg

Seated lateral raises

10,10,8 @ 25kg

Front raises

3x10 @ 10kg

Smith machine press

2 warm up sets then 7,7,8 @ 60kg

Arnold press

3x8 @ 40kg

Reverse flys

10,10,12 @ 15kg

Abs

Cable crunches

35,32,34 @ 40kg

Leg raises

22,21,22 @bw

Incline Russian twists

21,30,[email protected]


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update week 1

Ok so not totally a week in but moving jabs to Sunday's as I start my training week on a Sunday and it furthest from leg day.

Nothing much to log about week one really,about 2-3 day pip from first jab but nothing that stopped me going up and down ladders at work so obviously nothing major.

Good news is jab hasn't caused any psoriasis out break in fact since the jab any I did have is starting to disappear,I never get any except in winter so the improvement could be down to jab or just a change in weather coming.

Only other thing was a slight headache after 3rd day of anavar but could of just been coincidence.

Also weight up 1kg but probably not due to test yet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Got the 'on' feeling yet mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Got the 'on' feeling yet mate?


No mate not yet early days though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so had a bit of a problem with second injection,for some reason I couldn't figure I could only get 1ml to draw into the syringe,slightly confusing so did two 1ml jabs instead


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Ok so had a bit of a problem with second injection,for some reason I couldn't figure I could only get 1ml to draw into the syringe,slightly confusing so did two 1ml jabs instead


Do you pull as much air into the barrel as you hope to take out of the vial?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Do you pull as much air into the barrel as you hope to take out of the vial?


Yes mate pulled 2 ml air in first but when I tried to draw I ended up with 1ml plus 1ml air,clearly I'm doing something wrong


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You are moving some bloody good weights!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> You are moving some bloody good weights!


Cheers mate I only really focus on numbers as means of progression but I would love to squat 200kg one day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms tonight and had best muscle pump I've ever had,not sure if maybe the anavar and or test are kicking in.

Machine curls

2 warm up sets then 10,9,8 @ 45kg

Barbell curls

6,7,6 @45kg

Wrist curls 12,12,13 @25kg

Cable 21's 21,17,17 @ 42.5kg

Tricep dips 2x12 @bw 12,12,15 @17.5kg

Tricep push downs 10,10,8 @75kg

One arm tri extension 12,12,[email protected] 10kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Arms tonight and had best muscle pump I've ever had,not sure if maybe the anavar and or test are kicking in.
> 
> Machine curls
> 
> ...


How far in are you mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Only did second jab Sunday so seems a bit soon but my weights going up as well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Only did second jab Sunday so seems a bit soon but my weights going up as well


Bit early for test so maybe the var.All good though.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bit early for test so maybe the var.All good though.


That's what I thought,the weight gain has surprised me though wasn't expecting to see anything yet


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session done

Wide grip pull ups 2 warm up sets

Then 3x6 @12kg

Dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull downs

12,10,11 @65kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12,10,10 @50kg

Bent over barbell rows

3x6 @92.5kg

Low pulley rows

8,8,7 @ 85kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so thought I had no pip until I'd finished dead lifts [email protected]


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and abs today

Bench press 4 warm up sets then

8,6,7 @100kg

Dips

7,8,7 @30kg

Incline dumbbell press

3x8 @70kg

Cable crossovers

15,10,9 @55kg

Machine press

12,11,10 @50kg

Dumbbell flys

12,10,11 @ 35kg

Cable crunches

10,9,9 @70kg

Incline Russian twists

12,10,10 @17.5kg

Hanging leg raises

3x12 @ 17.5kg

Good workout tonight felt strength was up a little


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just read through most of your journal made you've made some great progress. I'm starting a similar cycle soon my first with 300mg test E per week for 10 weeks. Be interesting to see your after pics mate good luck with it all.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> Just read through most of your journal made you've made some great progress. I'm starting a similar cycle soon my first with 300mg test E per week for 10 weeks. Be interesting to see your after pics mate good luck with it all.


Cheers mate you running a journal on it? If so what's the link?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers mate you running a journal on it? If so what's the link?


I will do but haven't yet. First pin will probably be Tuesday now so will get something started before then. Other than squats where you destroy me we're similar strength level to so it'll be interesting to see how our lifts increase.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> I will do but haven't yet. First pin will probably be Tuesday now so will get something started before then. Other than squats where you destroy me we're similar strength level to so it'll be interesting to see how our lifts increase.


Well best of luck with the cycle,let me know when you get a log going on it so I can sub


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally got round to ordering some whey etc online instead of getting ripped off at Tesco/Holland and barret


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Rest/growing day today and tomorrow but itching to get back in the gym,bring on Saturdays leg day


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Finally got round to ordering some whey etc online instead of getting ripped off at Tesco/Holland and barret


What'd u go with mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> What'd u go with mate?


Bodybuilding warehouse just got couple different types of whey and some casein that I occasionally use before bed if I run out or don't fancy cottage cheese and rice crackers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Bodybuilding warehouse just got couple different types of whey and some casein that I occasionally use before bed if I run out or don't fancy cottage cheese and rice crackers


Good stuff, millionaires shortcake is nice


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Good stuff, millionaires shortcake is nice


Good because I ordered that one


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session done

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2x6 @165kg

[email protected] 165kg

Lunges

[email protected]

Leg curls

12,10,8 @ 57.5kg

Leg extension

10,10,8 @ 57.5kg

Seated calf raises

4x12 @60kg

Stiff leg deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

3x6 @120kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pleased with the service from bodybuilding warehouse,delivery was prompt and products all mix well and taste pretty good too


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and abs today

Shoulder machine press

2 warm up sets

10,9,8 @ 70kg

Seated lateral raises

10,10,8 @ 25kg

Front raises

12,10,10 @10kg

Smith machine seated press

2 warm up sets then

8,7,7 @62.5kg

Arnold press

8,7,6 @ 45kg

Reverse flys

12,10,8 @ 20kg

Cable crunches

3x35 @40kg

Leg raises

3x22 @bw

Incline Russian twists

30,25,25 @bw


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update week 2

2 weeks on now just done 3rd jab,back to right quad this time and solved problem of not being able to draw 2ml in one go by heating vial in warm water and slowing down how I draw it.

Pro's so far- strength has seen a slight increase this week.

I'm normally a very happy person but my mood seems elevated this week,more than once my partner has asked why I'm so happy more so than I normally am.

Weights up 1.6kg which I wasn't expecting yet.

Noticed an increase in vascularity mainly across chest and biceps.

Sex drive is up already like I'm 18 again but at least now I have a bit more of an idea what I'm doing lol (I said a bit)

Con's- not much really yet I've noticed I'm sweeting more and the gym and 2 or 3 nights early in the week was waking up hot about 3am which I never do normally,maybe down to taking var late in the day,if the problem returns I'll start taking it first thing in the morning.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

in on this!im looking to jump on soon 

you running a ai?

good solid base to start with to!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Awt said:


> in on this!im looking to jump on soon
> 
> you running a ai?
> 
> good solid base to start with to!


No mate just test and var,good luck with your cycle,is it your first?


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> No mate just test and var,good luck with your cycle,is it your first?


it will be bud yeah bit worried lol

the thought of gyno scares the hell outta me


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Awt said:


> it will be bud yeah bit worried lol
> 
> the thought of gyno scares the hell outta me


Just got to keep close eye on everything I guess


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Bumped into a guy I hadn't seen for a couple of years at the weekend,he said I was looking huge (which I'm not) but nice to know my hard work is paying off and I'm heading in the right direction


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arm session today

Machine curls

2 warm up sets then

10,9,8 @45kg

Barbell curls

7,7,6 @45kg

Forearm curls

3x12 @30kg

Cable 21's

21,18,17 @40kg

Tricep dips

2x12 @bw

12,12,14 @ 20kg

Tricep push downs

11,10,8 @80kg

One arm tricep extension

12,12,17 @12.5kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking like dead lifts with quad pip again today,give it another couple of weeks then maybe try glutes


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session was

Pull ups

2 warm up sets then 3x6 @12.5kg

Dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

3x4 @180kg

Wide grip pull downs

10,10,9 @70kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12,9,8 @55kg

Bent over barbell rows

92.5kg 3x6

Low pulley rows 3x8 85kg


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Solid back session mate I joined the dark side about an hour ago. 1st pin in my ass was a bit of an anti climax if I'm honest need to be patient now & wait for things to start happening. If I get chance I'll start my own journal instead of crashing yours.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> Solid back session mate I joined the dark side about an hour ago. 1st pin in my ass was a bit of an anti climax if I'm honest need to be patient now & wait for things to start happening. If I get chance I'll start my own journal instead of crashing yours.


Best of luck mate I'll definitely be following your journal,I've not tried jabbing glutes yet but plan too week after next see if I get less pip


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Peace frog said:


> Best of luck mate I'll definitely be following your journal,I've not tried jabbing glutes yet but plan too week after next see if I get less pip


I didn't do it myself thankfully. How long is you cycle?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> I didn't do it myself thankfully. How long is you cycle?


12 weeks and no I won't be able to do glutes myself that's why I went with quads but my partner says she'll do glutes when I want to switch


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Work went pear shaped today and ended up late so rest day today now and chest moved to tomo


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and abs today,did

Bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2x6 @105kg

Dips

3x8 @35kg

Incline dumbbell press

10,8,7 @70kg

Cable cross overs

15,12,10 @55kg

Machine press

10,8,7 @60kg

Dumbbell flys

9,9,10 @40kg

Cable crunches

12,10,9 @70kg

Hanging leg raises

12,11,10 @17.5kg

Incline Russian twists

3x12 @ 12.5kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Can't get to the gym now until Sunday due to kids birthdays and work,so rather than miss Saturday's leg session I'm going to combine it with Sunday's shoulder and abs and just drop two lifts from each.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good one mate, flies with 40kg is very good going!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Good one mate, flies with 40kg is very good going!!


That's only 20 each side mate 40 total


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> That's only 20 each side mate 40 total


Ah my mistake haha still bloody good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Meal out for my oldest sons birthday tonight,Mexican not my favourite but a cheat meals and cheat meal


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Plans for today changed so can fit my leg session in after all


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Partner has gone a brought another dog,and it's another high maintenance thing like the other one,they make me laugh tho,they look like a pair of ewoks


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Really struggled to get through today's leg session not sure if it was just putting squats up slightly or maybe more pump than usual in quads,did

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2x6 @ 170kg

[email protected] 170kg

Lunges

3x8 @65kg

Leg curls

12,10,8 @57.5kg

Leg extension ,these are where I started to feel some serious leg pains

12,10,10 @57.5kg

Seated calf raises

15,12,12,11 @ 60kg

Stiff legged deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

3x6 @120kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Cycle update week 2
> 
> 2 weeks on now just done 3rd jab,back to right quad this time and solved problem of not being able to draw 2ml in one go by heating vial in warm water and slowing down how I draw it.
> 
> ...


Glad it's going well for you mate. The best is yet to come.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Glad it's going well for you mate. The best is yet to come.


Still doing a lot of research on pct/cruise/bridging options,I already have my pct (clomid and nolva) ready,just trying to decide which option is best for an old [email protected] like me on his first cycle.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Really struggled to get through today's leg session not sure if it was just putting squats up slightly or maybe more pump than usual in quads,did
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


some good squatting there mate..


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> some good squatting there mate..


Thanks,not atg but I go just below parallel,just need to get deads going up now,squats are catching up to them for some reason


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Thanks,not atg but I go just below parallel,just need to get deads going up now,squats are catching up to them for some reason


Mine are about the same too!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Mine are about the same too!


That's good to know I just assumed everyone's deads are a good bit heavier than squats but I really struggle with deads


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update week 3

Pros-much same as last week as far as gradual strength increase,however my weight is up 3.6kg this is a lot more than I was expecting at this point and gains look pretty dry not the I'm 18 and running a dbol only wet gain look I see so often at the gym so I'm well happy with that although some bound to be water weight.

I'm still eating clean and at a 40/40/20 split with only a 300 cal surplus except on cheat meal day when I still stick to cals but obviously not my macro split.

I was planning to go up to a 500 calorie surplus as of this week but as weight gone up more than expected I'll stay with 300 and look at it again next week.

Sleep has improved again now.

Cons- not much yet sleep problem rectified itself only thing I could say was yesterday's leg session was a real struggle maybe down to increased pump in my quads,leg extensions were pretty painful

All in all I'm well happy with results so far even at this early stage


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders today

Machine press

2 warm up sets then

10,8,8 @ 72.5kg

Seated lateral raises

3x10 @ 25kg

Front raises

9,9,10 @ 12.5kg

Smith machine shoulder press

2 warm up sets

8,8,10 @65kg

Arnold press

8,6,8 @ 50kg

Reverse flys

12,12,11 @ 20kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Seems like had my first pip free jab,that should make Tuesday's dead lifts a bit easier so hopefully I'll hit top end of my rep range


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Decided it's def increased pumps that's making sessions seem a bit harder,was chopping out at work today with a hammer and bolster and ended up with forearm pump


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arm session tonight

Barbell curls

2x8 @30kg

8,6,7 @ 45kg

Machine curls

10,9,9 @45kg

Forearm curls

15,12,12 @30kg

Cable 21's

21,20,16 @40kg

Tricep dips

2x12 @bw

12,10,10 @25kg

Tricep push downs

10,10,8 @ 82.5kg

One arm dumbbell tri extension

12,8,9 @15kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ffs got back from gym to find boiler packed up so now gotta strip that apart before I can have a shower......stinking


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Ffs got back from gym to find boiler packed up so now gotta strip that apart before I can have a shower......stinking


could be worse mate, you could have to wait 2 days and pay someone else to do it, at least that's what I would have had to do


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

It is worse I think the pcb is [email protected] so cold shower tonight brrrrrrr


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry mate I spoke to soon


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Tonight back session was

Pull ups

2 warm up sets then 3xfailure @bw

Dead lifts

6 @60kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2x4 @ 180kg

Wide grip pulldowns

8,8,7 @ 75kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12,10,10 @ 55kg

Bent over barbell rows

8,7,8 @92.5kg

Low pulley rows

9,9,8 @ 85kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Missed chest session this week due to hectic week and helping a family member move,so rather than skip it I'm going to thro chest in with legs Saturday with a few drop sets etc


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and leg session today did

Bench press 4 warm up sets the

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus drop set [email protected]

Dips

3x8 @40kg plus drop set [email protected]

Incline dumbbell press

10,8,7 @ 70kg

Squats

[email protected]

2x6 @100kg

[email protected]

3x6 @170kg

Lunges

3x8 @65kg plus drop set [email protected]

Leg curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus double drop set of [email protected] & [email protected]


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

How you feeling mate any noticeable changes?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> How you feeling mate any noticeable changes?


Yeah noticing the effects now mate,I'll stick this weeks cycle update on this afternoon


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> How you feeling mate any noticeable changes?


How's your cycle going ?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Peace frog said:


> How's your cycle going ?


Only 10 days in 2 pins so not a great change if I'm honest. Hopefully the next 10 days should see the changes.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update week 4

End of week 4 now

Pros-starting to notice some real changes now in muscle mass and hardness of my muscles in general.

Sex drive still through the roof.

Weight is now up 4.3kg so almost 10lbs

Still only eating a 300 cal surplus but I've been recalculating my maintenance calories every Sunday when I weigh in.

Also on a plus note last weeks jab was my first pip free one.

Cons-started to get sore elbow and wrist joints early in the week so I doubled my intake of fish oils and it seems to have subsided for now.

Also been getting some back pumps,nothing major and not hampering training at all,only really uncomfortably if I spend a long time driving.Added some taurine in so hopefully that'll stop that getting any worse.

Not sure if this is a pro or a con but I've noticed I'm taking a p1ss a lot more often its a pro if it's my body flushing any crap out but a pain in the a55 p1ssing all the time at work.

All in all I'm well happy with my results so far can't wait to see what the next 8 weeks brings


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Sounds great mate funny you mention the sore joints by right elbow was giving me trouble last week after heavy deadlifts. Subsided in 48 hours or so.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> Sounds great mate funny you mention the sore joints by right elbow was giving me trouble last week after heavy deadlifts. Subsided in 48 hours or so.


Funnily enough mine was mainly left elbow so we had a matching pair haha was pretty painful on barbell curls but ok now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders today

Machine press

2 warm up sets

10,8,8 @ 75kg

Seated lateral raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus double drop set of [email protected] & [email protected]

Front raises

10,10,9 @ 12.5kg

Smith machine shoulder press

2 warm up sets then

2x8 @70kg

[email protected] rest pause then 5 more reps

Arnold press

3x6 @ 55kg

Reverse flys

10,8,9 @25kg

Usual ab routine


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shattered now,time for power nap then I'm going to stuff my face with Chinese take away and crash out in front of a film


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Enjoy mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Enjoy mate


Was well nice,Thai green curry,rice,crackers and a few chicken balls,feel [email protected] useless now haha so time to slob out on the sofa


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Was well nice,Thai green curry,rice,crackers and a few chicken balls,feel [email protected] useless now haha so time to slob out on the sofa


Don't blame ya mate

Fuel sorted for tomorrow's workout then


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Itching to get in the gym tonight,my recovery is really starting to increase now and it's arms/vanity day...bonus


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Itching to get in the gym tonight,my recovery is really starting to increase now and it's arms/vanity day...bonus


Haha. I love doing arms now. I call it veinity day!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Itching to get in the gym tonight,my recovery is really starting to increase now and it's arms/vanity day...bonus


Lucky b4stard, I'm missing training like mad lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Lucky b4stard, I'm missing training like mad lol


I bet mate,I struggle to stay out the gym on a deload/rest week which I'm way overdue,six weeks is going to be brutal


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Tonight's arm session was

Curl machine was out of order so

Switched for 3 sets of hammer curls with 25's

Standing barbell curls

2x8 @30kg

3x6 @ 47.5kg

Forearm curls

12,10,9 @ 32.5kg

Cable 21's

3x21 @40kg

Tricep dips

2x12 @bw

12,10,8 @30kg

Tricep push downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus double drop set of [email protected] [email protected]

One arm tricep extensions

12,10,10 @ 15kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Decided to do a mini deload until Saturday before I get too far into my cycle or I won't do it at all,and it's way over due.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok bored with the deload now going to hit chest and triceps tomorrow I'll try another deload week 3-4 weeks after end of cycle


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I've chopped my arm workout in half and put all triceps in with chest and biceps in with back,thinking is I'll still have same volume for everything but get an extra rest/growth day.

Today was chest and triceps

Bench press

15 @20kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2 x 6 @110kg

Chest dips

3x8 @40kg plus drop set [email protected]

Incline dumbbell press

10,8,8 @ 70kg

Cable crossovers

15,12,12 @ 55kg

Machine press

10,9,9 @ 60kg plus drop set [email protected]

Dumbbell flys

12,10,10 @ 40kg

Over head rope extensions

10,10,8 @50kg plus drop set [email protected]

Tricep push downs

8,7,8 @ 87.5kg

One arm tri extension

9,9,7 with 17.5's


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Splitting my workout like that has made me realise how much triceps get worked during chest day,with adding triceps in to chest,there in bits


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Agree mate, surprising how much triceps is used in bench press


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Splitting my workout like that has made me realise how much triceps get worked during chest day,with adding triceps in to chest,there in bits


haha. tell me about it. did chest and arms wed. tris were on last legs. that's why I swap over the routine so arms have a good crack of the whip with my energy the week after ...

arms are growing at last


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smashing it mate. Up 10lbs is great. Really glad it's going well for you.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Smashing it mate. Up 10lbs is great. Really glad it's going well for you.


Absolutely lovin it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Absolutely lovin it


Knew you would lol

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Knew you would lol
> 
> Keep up the good work mate


Cheers mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Today's leg session was

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (was well happy with this set)

2x6 @170kg

Lunges

8,8,9 @65kg

Leg curl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus double drop set [email protected] [email protected]

Leg extensions

3x10 @60kg plus drop set [email protected]

Seated calf raises

15,12,12,12 @ 60kg

Stif legged deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

3x6 @120kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Today's leg session was
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Big numbers on the squat mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice squat mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers lads,really happy with the squats today going just below parallel,slow down fast up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update week 5

End of week 5 now

Pros-weight is now up 5.3kg

Strength still going up nicely

Feeling really good in general.

Last weeks jab was pip free again but thinking of starting another sight now,maybe glutes.

Balls still not shrinking?

Taurine has kept the back pumps at bay.

Cons-Couple more days of sore elbow joints again this week aside from that no more down sides


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You taking fish oils mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> You taking fish oils mate?


Yes mate,I doubled the amount as well when I got sore elbow joints


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yes mate,I doubled the amount as well when I got sore elbow joints


Glucasmine sulphate may help too mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Glucasmine sulphate may help too mate


Not heard of that,I'll look into it if it doesn't subside again


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Not heard of that,I'll look into it if it doesn't subside again


Cheap as fcuk mate, helps joints etc

Glucosamine Sulphate 1000


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Cheap as fcuk mate, helps joints etc
> 
> Glucosamine Sulphate 1000


Cheers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers


I know @Chelsea raves about it helping him mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Fancied starting a second site so can rotate more,so just done my first glute jab,really painless just a bit of a fiddle to aspirate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and abs done

Machine press

2 warm up sets then

10,8,8 @ 77.5kg rest pause then 4 extra reps on last set

Seated lateral raises

2x7 @ 30kg

[email protected] plus double drop set of

[email protected] [email protected]

Front raises

12,10,[email protected] 12.5kg

Smith Machine shoulder press

2 warm up sets then

8,6,6 @75kg

Arnold press

8,6,8 @ 55kg

Reverse flys

12,9,8 @ 25kg

Cable crunches

12,10,10 @70kg

Hanging leg raises

12,11,10 @17.5kg

Incline Russian twists

9,8,9 each side @15kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just some unweighted abs today,and some gardening,I fvcking hate gardening


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Quick update pic,I need to do some de hairing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Cheap as fcuk mate, helps joints etc
> 
> Glucosamine Sulphate 1000


I've taken it from day one,good stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking great mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've taken it from day one,good stuff


Will be giving this a go


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Looking great mate


Cheers mate happy with results so far soon be at the half way point


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers mate happy with results so far soon be at the half way point


And that's just from an Epi cycle and now about half way through test and var? Good stuff, massive difference


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Quick update pic,I need to do some de hairing


Excellent work mate. Thats probably the condition I want to see myself in in a couple of months.

Any pics of the wheels? You have been beasting those 170kg squats lately...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Quick update pic,I need to do some de hairing


Looking wicked mate, good stuff


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> And that's just from an Epi cycle and now about half way through test and var? Good stuff, massive difference


Yes mate just finished week 5 of test var loving it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent work mate. Thats probably the condition I want to see myself in in a couple of months.
> 
> Any pics of the wheels? You have been beasting those 170kg squats lately...


Yes mate I'll stick a load of end of cycle pics up when cycle ends,wheels included lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

There you go @sxbarnes just for you lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> There you go @sxbarnes just for you lol


got a bit of mass on there mate. be interesting to see how the var gets em shredded


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally got round to shedding the body hair again,best weigh in quick and see how much of my gains were just hair lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good mate and making some impressive progress. :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good mate and making some impressive progress. :thumb:


You back in your training groove now?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Now going to be stuck at work until about 10-11 tonight so back & biceps bumped to tomorrow,not impressed


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> You back in your training groove now?


yes mate, just got to sort out the diet now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Finally got round to shedding the body hair again,best weigh in quick and see how much of my gains were just hair lol


Looking really good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Looking really good


Cheers week six now and already looking into next cycle options


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers week six now and already looking into next cycle options


Lol addictive isn't it.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

The gains are


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back & biceps tonight,first time working these two together and really had a good session

Pull ups

2 warm up sets 3 sets to failure

Dead lifts

3 warm up sets then

3x3 @190kg

Wide grip pulldowns

10,8,8 @75kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12,9,9 @60kg drop set [email protected]

Bent over barbell rows

6,6,5 @95kg

Low pulley rows

10,9,[email protected] 85kg

Machine curl still out of order so 3 sets hammer curls

Barbell curls

2x6 @30kg

3x6 @47.5kg

Cable curl 21's

21,21,17 @ 42.5kg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Back & biceps tonight,first time working these two together and really had a good session
> 
> Pull ups
> 
> ...


nice one mate. how heavy can you go on deads?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> nice one mate. how heavy can you go on deads?


Don't know mate never tried maxing out should of gone 185kg tonight but thought I'd try 190kg and was ok probably add some more reps next week


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Don't know mate never tried maxing out should of gone 185kg tonight but thought I'd try 190kg and was ok probably add some more reps next week


think that's the right way to do it listening to all these strongmen. just small increases for 3-5 reps. rather than one rep Max's


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Biceps are really sore this morning,putting them in with back seems to have made a big difference


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Calfs coming on nicely,the tan however isn't ....milk bottles


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Calfs coming on nicely,the tan however isn't ....milk bottles


not much fat on that mate. veins aplenty. you got the striations the other side...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> not much fat on that mate. veins aplenty. you got the striations the other side...


Yeah both sides coming on nicely just need quads to catch up,there gaining size ok but need more definition,thinking maybe drop my barbell lunges for single leg leg press at high ish reps


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah both sides coming on nicely just need quads to catch up,there gaining size ok but need more definition,thinking maybe drop my barbell lunges for single leg leg press at high ish reps


nice one. var is a lovely thing !

dunno what you could do for definition apart from diet. can't be much fat left on ya


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Not really clued up on body fat mate just kinda go by mirror I'll prob finish cycle,wait a month then do a bit of a slow cut I think


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Not really clued up on body fat mate just kinda go by mirror I'll prob finish cycle,wait a month then do a bit of a slow cut I think


probably best to do a cut whilst on gear as that'll stop any muscle loss whilst you are in calorie deficit.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> probably best to do a cut whilst on gear as that'll stop any muscle loss whilst you are in calorie deficit.


I'll be cruising on 125 of test pw hopefully that will help


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps done

Bench press

3 warm up sets then

3x6 @115kg

Dips

8,7,7 @42.5kg plus drop set of [email protected]

Incline dumbbell press

12,8,5 @75kg

Cable crossovers

15,12,14 @60kg

Machine press

12,10,[email protected] plus drop set of [email protected]

Dumbbell flys

8,8,9 @45kg

Overhead rope extensions

12,12,10 @55kg

Tricep pushdowns

9,8,8 @87.5kg plus double drop set of

[email protected] [email protected]

Single arm tricep extension

9,9,7 @17.5kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Away Saturday helping my partners sister finish moving,so I'll squeeze Saturday's leg session in tomorrow night.

Should make Saturday interesting as her place is on the fourth floor


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs & forearms done

Squats

4 warm up sets then

3x6 @175kg

Single leg leg press

3x12 each leg @190kg

Leg curl

12,10,11 @ 60kg

Leg extension

12,10,11 @60kg

Seated calf raises

15,12,12,13 @62.5kg

Stiff leg deads

2 warm up sets then

6,6,7 @120kg

Forearm curls

12,10,10 @32.5kg

Reverse forearm curls

3x10 @20kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ditched all drop sets tonight as I need to be able to carry furniture up and down four flights of stairs tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Early morning ab pic,def still a work in progress but getting where I want them to be slowly


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Early morning ab pic,def still a work in progress but getting where I want them to be slowly


Looking great there mate. I really don't think you need to cut. Try some carb back loading


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Looking great there mate. I really don't think you need to cut. Try some carb back loading


Still on 300 cal surplus at min mate not sure what to do next


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would carry on as you are mate, as above you don't really need to cut yet and you're clearly putting on some mass in a lean bulk so win win?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

You're growing amazingly, no ****. Keep up the good work dude, don't cut,


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers lads I'll go with your suggestions and carry on with the lean bulk for now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Think I'll take my partner and her daughters out for a meal tonight,have a proper carb up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Think I'll take my partner and her daughters out for a meal tonight,have a proper carb up


If they ever decide where they want to go jeez if there's anything worse than waiting on a woman to make a decision it's waiting on 3 to agree


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well I certainly carbed up,food porn alert


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Well I certainly carbed up,food porn alert


Looks amazing.... What is the dessert lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Looks amazing.... What is the dessert lol


Giant profita roll with mascarpone and raspberry was fvcking lovely


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fvckin hell mate, looking big!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Fvckin hell mate, looking big!


Thanks mate,I seem to be responding well to the cycle just hope I can keep a good bit of it afterwards


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update week 6

Ok so I'm exactly half way through my cycle now and really enjoying it

Pros-weight is now up 6kg and I don't seem to of added much body fat or water weight yet and still only eating same surplus so I'll leave that as is for another week,was really expecting to have to eat more than this,but I'm happy to keep the gains nice and lean.

Strength is still going up every week bench is up by 15kg for 8 reps.

Mood is still good as is sex drive.

No acne yet either.

Cons-still not much really,sore left elbow joint came back this week for a day but just seems to be the day after I do barbell curls.

Still waking up in the night now and then with aches that feel like growing pains in whichever body part I've worked that day but get straight back to sleep ok.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and weighted abs this morning was

Machine press 2 warm up sets then

10,8,8 @80kg

Seated lateral raises

10,9,7 @30kg

Front raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus drop sets all to failure all way down rack to 2.5

Smith machine press

2 warm up sets then

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus double drop set [email protected]

[email protected]

Arnold press

8,5,6 @60kg

Reverse flys

12,9,10 @25kg

Cable crunch

12,12,[email protected]

Hanging leg raises

12,11,10 @17.5kg

Incline Russian twists

9,8,9 @15kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Let my partner do my jab for first time today as was doing left glute and thought I might struggle,she did a better job than I do


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just my unweighted ab routine today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and biceps tonight

Had a good session got probably best bicep pump I've had to date and hit a couple more reps on deads

Pull ups

2 warm up sets 3 sets to failure at bw

Dead lifts

3 warm up sets then

4,3,4 @190kg

Wide grip pulldowns

8,8,7 @80kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12,10,11 @60kg

Bent over barbell rows

6,6,5 @ 95kg

Low pulley rows

8,8,7 @90kg

Machine curls

11,10,9 @45kg

Barbell curls

2 warm up sets then

3x6 @47.5kg

Cable curl 21's

3x21 @42.5kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

That's the first time I've felt dead lifts hit my abs as well


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> That's the first time I've felt dead lifts hit my abs as well


yea looks like a good sesh today mate. I always forget about tensing abs on deads, but at least I don't use lower back now....


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> yea looks like a good sesh today mate. I always forget about tensing abs on deads, but at least I don't use lower back now....


I didn't tense them deliberately must just be something that happens,I know what you mean about lower back though,took me ages to be able to do deads without having lower back pain the following day,my form was wrong and wasn't getting bar close enough to my shins


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Early morning ab pic,def still a work in progress but getting where I want them to be slowly


Looking good my friend


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Looking good my friend


Cheers mate feeling really good at the minute


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just noticed the app I use to log all my workouts has one rep max progress charts on,nice to look back and see my lifts have made some progress over last year


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Date night with my better half so going for a nice fat carb up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Missed a session due to some personal news,so I've either got to stick some chest and tricep in with tomorrow's legs or miss one of those two sessions,any suggestions ?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ah fvck it I'll share my news with you fellow meat heads,I'm over the moon to announce 18 years after last time I'm going to be a dad again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Ah fvck it I'll share my news with you fellow meat heads,I'm over the moon to announce 18 years after last time I'm going to be a dad again


Good stuff, congratulations to you both


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Ah fvck it I'll share my news with you fellow meat heads,I'm over the moon to announce 18 years after last time I'm going to be a dad again


sod training. go and have a few beers mate! congrats


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations mate :beer:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers you lot so chuffed plus as an added bonus this is helping my blast cruise or not decision lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers you lot so chuffed plus as an added bonus this is helping my blast cruise or not decision lol


Congrats!! Defo B&C now lol

18 year gap..... You must be mad


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Congrats!! Defo B&C now lol
> 
> 18 year gap..... You must be mad


I have two sons 19&17 and my partner has two daughters 11&20 so having a baby between was always a consideration but now this has happened I may as well B&C


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok that's enough celebrating work today then legs and forearms,throwing a bit of missed chest and tricep session in as well.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Ah fvck it I'll share my news with you fellow meat heads,I'm over the moon to announce 18 years after last time I'm going to be a dad again


Congratulations mate!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Congratulations mate!!


Thanks mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Working late ffs tomorrow's session is going to be a proper mish mash of lifts


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Working late ffs tomorrow's session is going to be a proper mish mash of lifts


because of work I've always had to keep a rolling week for training. with legs in between two uppers


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> because of work I've always had to keep a rolling week for training. with legs in between two uppers


That's what I did November December last year as my work goes mental


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update end of week 7

Pros-weight is up 6.4kg now but this week has seen smallest weight gain so far,could be do to missed training session but more likely calories as I've noticed my appetite has increased this week,still eaten same calories (300 surplus) but finding I'm hungry so one more week then upping to a 500 surplus.

No sore joints this week.

Cons-none this week that I can think of.

Overall still well happy with results,only one week to go on the var plus 3 extra as will have 3 tabs left


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Cycle update end of week 7
> 
> Pros-weight is up 6.4kg now but this week has seen smallest weight gain so far,could be do to missed training session but more likely calories as I've noticed my appetite has increased this week,still eaten same calories (300 surplus) but finding I'm hungry so one more week then upping to a 500 surplus.
> 
> ...


I think that's some fantastic results there. a stone lean gain in 7 weeks will have most envious on here!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> I think that's some fantastic results there. a stone lean gain in 7 weeks will have most envious on here!


Thanks fella it's way better than I expected,I thought if I could gain 5kg fairly lean of be more than happy,and surpassed that already so well happy plus got a way to go still,glad I didn't do a silly high dose now as obviously not needed this early


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Another quick progress pic with a sh1t go at some kinda pose


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Thanks fella it's way better than I expected,I thought if I could gain 5kg fairly lean of be more than happy,and surpassed that already so well happy plus got a way to go still,glad I didn't do a silly high dose now as obviously not needed this early


missed the dose? was that on 50mgs then?

think you'll like tbol too mate. good lean strength gainz


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Another quick progress pic with a sh1t go at some kinda pose


haha if I could pose , I might look half decent. lookin good mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> missed the dose? was that on 50mgs then?
> 
> think you'll like tbol too mate. good lean strength gainz


Yes mate 50 var next time will be either tbol or dbol leaning towards tbol though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How much test you running mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> How much test you running mate?


500 of test e per week


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> 500 of test e per week


Then plan is cruise,probably at 125 ew for 12 weeks then another 12 week blast at 500 with either tbol or dbol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Bit of a mixed session today due to some I missed this week

Bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

8,5,4 @115kg

Incline press

9,8,6 @80kg

Dumbbell flys

3x9 @45kg

Tricep pushdowns

10,8,9 @87.5 kg

Seated lateral raises

10,9,8 @30kg

Shoulders machine press

2 warm up sets then

10,7,7 @82.5kg

Leg curls

12,9,9 @62.5kg

Leg extension

12,8,7 @62.5kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Off to my mums today for dinner,not tasted her cooking in about 20 years so I'm hoping its improved or this might well be my last post


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Off to my mums today for dinner,not tasted her cooking in about 20 years so I'm hoping its improved or this might well be my last post


 :lol:

That's a shock mate, Mum's cooking are normally the best


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's a shock mate, Mum's cooking are normally the best


Not mine unless your a big fan of fish fingers and chips,egg and chips or sausage and chips lol I don't even like chips


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just my unweighted ab routine today,upped my calories to a 500 surplus today so hopefully won't feel as hungry and help with some extra gains over the next 5 weeks


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Just spent about 2 hours looking through this thread lol. Initially was interested with your natural gains and seeing your progress. Then I gathered you must eventually start the gear so was intrigued to see how that was going to go... and its been a really interesting read.

Great results mate and well done on the baby news 

I'm a natty but always keeping an eye on dark side as find it interesting. Will be watching this thread


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> Just spent about 2 hours looking through this thread lol. Initially was interested with your natural gains and seeing your progress. Then I gathered you must eventually start the gear so was intrigued to see how that was going to go... and its been a really interesting read.
> 
> Great results mate and well done on the baby news
> 
> I'm a natty but always keeping an eye on dark side as find it interesting. Will be watching this thread


Thanks mate to be honest when I started I thought I'd stay natty but pleased with my results


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Thanks mate to be honest when I started I thought I'd stay natty but pleased with my results


Everyone on this site turns to the dark side at some point, some more than others!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Everyone on this site turns to the dark side at some point, some more than others!


Haha yep most do,I think given enough time talking to people in the gym would of helped the decision along as well,like most I think my opinion of what could be achieved natty when I started was a bit beyond what was realistic.

In my mind the only people that used were pro body builders and the odd athlete


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Not mine unless your a big fan of fish fingers and chips,egg and chips or sausage and chips lol I don't even like chips


What's her address.....


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> What's her address.....


Haha actual it wasn't that bad in the end and not a chip in sight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Haha actual it wasn't that bad in the end and not a chip in sight


Mash ??


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Mash ??


Don't like that either and this was kind of a reunion as we haven't spoken in years,lasagne and garlic bread,then a cheese board which I made a proper pig of myself with


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Haha yep most do,I think given enough time talking to people in the gym would of helped the decision along as well,like most I think my opinion of what could be achieved natty when I started was a bit beyond what was realistic.
> 
> In my mind the only people that used were pro body builders and the odd athlete


Yea depends on what gyms you joined in the first days, nowadays nearly everyone is on it. There's more information out there than there has ever been. I was wasting my money on muscle and fitness


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea depends on what gyms you joined in the first days, nowadays nearly everyone is on it. There's more information out there than there has ever been. I was wasting my money on muscle and fitness


Yep guilty of buying a few copies of that myself hahah


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Don't like that either and this was kind of a reunion as we haven't spoken in years,lasagne and garlic bread,then a cheese board which I made a proper pig of myself with


Food is always a god start to get people back together. Good to hear mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Food is always a god start to get people back together. Good to hear mate


Yeah it was good to start building some bridges after my ex wife burnt most of them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah it was good to start building some bridges after my ex wife burnt most of them


Ex's are good at that lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Ex's are good at that lol


Mine was a master at it,by the end going out with other couples turned into other couples and just me going out,they just gave up inviting her,guess there ex's for a reason


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and biceps today and found it hard work,not sure it's a bit of lethargy from the var or the fact my pregnant partner is getting up every 90 seconds in the night for a p1ss

Dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pull ups

2 warm up sets

3xfailure @bw

Wide grip pulldowns

8,9,7 @80kg

Dumbbell shrugs

11,9,8 @65kg

Bent over barbell rows

6,6,7 @95kg

Low pulley row

8,8,7 @90kg

Machine curls

11,10,9 @45kg

Barbell curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable curl 21's

21,18,15 @45kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Feel absolutely fvcked tonight,quads are aching and I somehow managed to pull a stomach muscle putting my socks on after shower at the gym  I really need to start stretching


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I done the exact same 2 weeks ago I was just putting socks on then felt a slight pain then stood up and felt like someone had stabbed me in the stomach lol. It went after about a week mind but still lol.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

No work today so got on the sunbed try and sort my milk white legs out,so get in gym nice and early this afternoon while it's empty


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps done and a much better session than yesterday,even managed to get my socks on without fvcking myself up 

Bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

6 @60kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus drop set [email protected]

Dips

8,8,7 @42.5kg

Incline press

9,8,7 @80kg

Cable crossovers

12,12,15 @65kg

Machine press

10,8,[email protected]

Dumbbell flys

9,8,7 @45kg

Rope over head tri extensions

10,8,9 @60kg

Tricep pushdowns

6,5,[email protected]

One arm tricep extension

10,10,8 @17.5


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Alright mate. Nice workout, quick question, tricep push down @90kg damnnnn.

Is that using the pully machine with a straight bar? Or am I thinking of the wrong exercise?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> Alright mate. Nice workout, quick question, tricep push down @90kg damnnnn.
> 
> Is that using the pully machine with a straight bar? Or am I thinking of the wrong exercise?


Sort of but I use the v shaped bar as I find straight bar hurts my wrists


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Same with curls so I use ez bar for those,before I started lifting I had a detached bicep on my left arm and although the arm recovered fine I can't turn my hand over as far as before without it causing a bit of wrist pain


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Sheeet that's a lot of weight. I was going through it comparing to some of my routine then I saw the 90kg for them and I'm no where near that sort of weight lol.

Good going mate.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> Sheeet that's a lot of weight. I was going through it comparing to some of my routine then I saw the 90kg for them and I'm no where near that sort of weight lol.
> 
> Good going mate.


Cheers,triceps seem to be one of my stronger points,my bicep lifts are nothing special at all


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

You got a journal on here @ohh_danielson ?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Not yet mate. Planning on starting one in a week or two


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> Not yet mate. Planning on starting one in a week or two


Let me know if you do


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Will do bud


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Had a weigh in this morning,normally only weigh on a Sunday,weigh gain seems to have stalled or as good as anyway,even though I upped calories,I'll wait until my weigh in Sunday before I decide if I think I want to up them further.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just unweighted ab routine today,really feel like hitting the weights though but not got training until Saturday's leg and forearm session,guess it's just the test maybe making want to train more days


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Quick sunbed selfie then off to train legs and forearms,sh1t I'm turning into @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Quick sunbed selfie then off to train legs and forearms,sh1t I'm turning into @FelonE


Sunbed selfies ftw lol

Looking great there mate,good work :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sunbed selfies ftw lol
> 
> Looking great there mate,good work :thumb:


Cheers


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs and forearms done

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2x6 @175kg

Single leg leg press

3x12 @190kg puked on second set lol

Leg curls

12,9,9 @62.5kg

Leg extension

12,9,8 @62.5kg

Seated calf raises

12,12,10,9 @ 65kg

Stiff legged deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

6,6,7 @120kg

Wrist curls

12,10,10 @32.5kg

Reverse wrist curls

12,10,11 @20kg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking great mate, proper lean!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Looking great mate, proper lean!


Thanks mate,feeling good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update end of week 8

Pros

Didn't think I was going to gain weight this week despite upping cals to 500 surplus as had a mid week weigh in and had stayed same,but added weight after that,weight now up 6.8kg and I think I'm actually leaner than when cycle started,strength also creeping up.

Finished the 8 weeks var now but 4 pills left so I'll use those up.

Cons

Early in the week I felt drained Tuesday's workout fvcked me right up but only lasted couple of days and feeling really good again now.

So 4 weeks still to go with the test e then I'm going to cruise at 250mg every ten days for 12 weeks,with that only being 1ml I'm thinking it'll be a good chance to open up some more sites maybe delts .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Cycle update end of week 8
> 
> Pros
> 
> ...


Sounds great mate. You're gonna be in great nick by the end of the year:beer:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds great mate. You're gonna be in great nick by the end of the year:beer:


Hope so mate after 12 week cruise thinking test e at 500 again with maybe tbol then cruise again until January and see where I'm at


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Hope so mate after 12 week cruise thinking test e at 500 again with maybe tbol then cruise again until January and see where I'm at


Yea you'll love tbol. Great strength gainz.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and weighted abs this morning,had a good session struggling to lift arms by the end

Machine press

2 warm up sets then

10,8,9 @82.5kg

Seated lateral raises

[email protected]

[email protected] plus treble drop set 25kg 20kg 10kg to failure

Front raises

2x10 @15kg

[email protected] plus double drop set 10kg 7.5kg to failure

Smith press

2 warm up sets then

3x6 @80kg

Arnold press

8,6,5 @60kg

Reverse flys

12,10,10 @ 25kg

My usual weighted ab routine


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Also today was the first time this year I trained in a stringer normally wear a hoodie was surprised how much bigger I looked pumped,might invest in some more


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Also today was the first time this year I trained in a stringer normally wear a hoodie was surprised how much bigger I looked pumped,might invest in some more


Haha. I know what you mean there. Was always a bit apprehensive but am nearly a convert. Its good to see the muscles contracting especially on stuff like cable crossovers and delts. Theres loads of cheap Golds Gym ones on Ebay


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First scan today so pretty nervous this morning


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> First scan today so pretty nervous this morning


Good luck buddy, do you get to find out sex?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Good luck buddy, do you get to find out sex?


Thanks mate,depends how far gone we are doubtful though as don't think they can tell until week 14 and we think it's 8-10


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Thanks mate,depends how far gone we are doubtful though as don't think they can tell until week 14 and we think it's 8-10


Week 20 

Good luck mate !!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Week 20
> 
> Good luck mate !!


Cheers mate,week 20 well def won't be finding out today then


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Week 20
> 
> Good luck mate !!


At least I'll find out how many are in there today  few people mentioned twins to [email protected]


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck today mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> Good luck today mate ????


Thanks mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

All good I hope mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> All good I hope mate?


Don't ask,was typical nhs blunder under staffed and under funded.

After a long wait we asked how late they were running only to find out the midwife that booked appointment had forgot to inform them that we were even going,so now got to wait until sometime next week.

Oh well back and biceps tonight,nothing like dead lifts to take my mind off everything except keeping my food down lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and biceps done

Dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

3x4 @190kg

Pull ups

2 warm up sets then 3 sets to failure

Lat pulldowns

9,9,7 @80kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12,10,[email protected]

Barbell rows

8,7,6 @95kg

Low pulley rows

[email protected]

Machine curls

11,10,9 @45kg

Barbell curls

2x8 @30kg

3x6 @47.5kg

Cable 21's

21,21,18 @45kg

And a quick post workout progress pic


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Back and biceps done
> 
> Dead lifts
> 
> ...


Looking great mate!! Shoulders looking good


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

making drastic improvements mate :thumb:

looking awsome


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> making drastic improvements mate :thumb:
> 
> looking awsome


Cheers mate,looking forward to see where in end up after the 12 weeks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeez mate you've come far


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking huge mate!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Looking huge mate!!


For once I'm actually starting to feel big....ish


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Only down side so far is that I'm soon going to have to do some serious clothes shopping


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Only down side so far is that I'm soon going to have to do some serious clothes shopping


Haha, I'm always buying new tops for on cycle and off cycle


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Back and biceps done
> 
> Dead lifts
> 
> ...


yea looking the part now mate. this is only the start muhaha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> yea looking the part now mate. this is only the start muhaha


Wish I'd starting few months earlier now so was starting second blast in the summer,oh well hopefully I won't lose too much on cruise


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Wish I'd starting few months earlier now so was starting second blast in the summer,oh well hopefully I won't lose too much on cruise


Its never too late mate. Think Im five years older!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps done

Bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

6,6,5 @120kg

Dips

Forgot dipping belt,doh!

So 3 sets to failure at body weight

Incline press

10,7,7 @80kg

Cable crossovers

8,8,9 @70kg

Machine press

10,8,7 @65kg

Dumbbell flys

12,10,8 @45kg

Rope overhead extensions

10,11,10 @62.5kg

Tricep pushdowns

8,7,[email protected]

Single arm tri extensions

10,7,7 @17.5kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just unweighted abs tonight but got a day off tomorrow so gonna get Saturday's leg session done a day early


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Right finally decided to give up the vaping after today,tried before and failed I'll be off the smokes 2 years this November but been vaping the whole time,not sure if I should reduce my calories a little to compensate or just leave them as they are and see what happens


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs and forearms

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

First time on 180 so took these slow made sure hit parallel

5,4,6 @180kg

Single leg leg press

[email protected]

Leg curl

12,9,9 @62.5kg

Leg extensions

12,10,10 @62.5kg

Seated calf raises

15,12,12,12 @65kg

Stiff leg deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

8,7,6 @120kg

Wrist curls

8,10,10 @35kg

Reverse wrist curls

10,8,11 @ 25kg

Shower then I'm off to nandos to fill my face


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Odd day in town got chatted up by some random woman and then some bum walking round town drinking a cheap ass can of larger called me a steroid freak for no apparent reason,so I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Back and biceps done
> 
> Dead lifts
> 
> ...


Fvck me,looking hench bruv.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking massive there mate!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me,looking hench bruv.


Cheers mate bit of a cheat pic tho I don't normally take any after a workout


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Looking massive there mate!!


Thanks mate loving the test


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers mate bit of a cheat pic tho I don't normally take any after a workout


Even though mate,looking very good. Cycle is obv doing great for you :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Even though mate,looking very good. Cycle is obv doing great for you :thumb:


How you finding the cruise? Does it make you feel any different?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How you finding the cruise? Does it make you feel any different?


Well I jabbed my last tren ace jab not wednesday gone but the wednesday before and jabbed 165mg test last monday and I feel great. Still kept condition so far and vascular,sex drive is still up but I've always been a sex pest anyway.

Feel good mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Odd day in town got chatted up by some random woman and then some bum walking round town drinking a cheap ass can of larger called me a steroid freak for no apparent reason,so I'll take that as a compliment


haha. you walking around in that stringer? maybe I ought to try that


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> haha. you walking around in that stringer? maybe I ought to try that


Haha no mate I've not progressed to wearing it outside the gym yet


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and and this morning was

Seated lateral raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Machine press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus rest pause then again to failure

Front raises

12,10,10 @15kg

Smith machine press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus rest pause again to failure then drop set of 40kg to failure

Arnold press

8,6,5 @60kg

Reverse flys

10,8,8 @30kg

Cable crunches

12,11,11 @72.5kg

Hanging leg raises

12,12,10 @17.5kg

Incline Russian twist

10,10,9 @15kg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Shoulders and and this morning was
> 
> Seated lateral raises
> 
> ...


no wonder your shoulders are growing. 30kg lat raises. well done mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update end of week 9

Jabbed right glute this morning and for some reason got a fair bit of blood normally I get next to none,I aspirated first though and no blood in syringe.

Pros- weight now up by 7.2 kg

Feeling even more energetic since finishing the var,feeling restless on days I'm not in the gym so maybe the var was giving me a slight bit of lethargy,although I didn't really notice it while on it.strength still going up weekly

Cons-got a couple of spots on back and one on shoulder,nothing noticeable though so I won't bother taking any measures against that for the time being.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just got asked by a family member if I'm using steroids,this was a side to using ass I hadn't really considered,how to deal with people asking if I am I guess I didn't think it would be noticeable so quickly


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Just got asked by a family member if I'm using steroids,this was a side to using ass I hadn't really considered,how to deal with people asking if I am I guess I didn't think it would be noticeable so quickly


I'd just deny it all mate, unless they actually train. most people don't know protein from carbs so just say roids. just say you've been overdoing the creatine


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> I'd just deny it all mate, unless they actually train. most people don't know protein from carbs so just say roids. just say you've been overdoing the creatine


I just said no but I'm eating a lot of chicken  he asked me in front of my partners parents so really felt on the spot


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> I just said no but I'm eating a lot of chicken  he asked me in front of my partners parents so really felt on the spot


haha. yea super chicken!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> haha. yea super chicken!


Was first thing that popped into my head hahaha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Can't wait for the fight tonight,gonna be a long night glad I'm not training tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

No training today took the girls to the zoo for the day,back on it tomorrow with back and biceps,diet unusually off track today,took a bit of food with me but rest was normal zoo sh1t,cheese burgers and ice cream


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> No training today took the girls to the zoo for the day,back on it tomorrow with back and biceps,diet unusually off track today,took a bit of food with me but rest was normal zoo sh1t,cheese burgers and ice cream


All need a day off buddy


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> All need a day off buddy


True mate actually really enjoyed eating some rubbish for a change


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and biceps

Dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

3x4 @190kg

Pull ups two warm up sets then

3 sets to failure @bodyweight

Lat pull downs

10,9,7 @80kg

Dumbbell shrugs

10,8,9 @70kg

Bent over rows

8,7,6 @97.5kg

Low pulley rows

9,8,[email protected] 90kg

Machine curls

Was struggling by this point probably due to all the [email protected] I ate yesterday

6,[email protected]

[email protected]

Barbell curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

6,5 @47.5kg

Cable 21's

21,17,17 @ 45kg


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Back and biceps
> 
> Dead lifts
> 
> ...


Good session that bud, nice deads


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Good session that bud, nice deads


Thanks,I hate deads they always mess me up,every time I do them I struggle to sleep that night they just make me ache everywhere


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

do you use straps for Bors??


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> do you use straps for Bors??


No mate I only use straps for deads so far


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> No mate I only use straps for deads so far


good to start of with no straps and get to a max then add them and see what you can do.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Trying to improve grip so avoid straps as much as I can,just using them on my heaviest sets of deads


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Trying to improve grip so avoid straps as much as I can,just using them on my heaviest sets of deads


fair enough mate. just add em to last set see what you can do.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> fair enough mate. just add em to last set see what you can do.


What in the rows you mean?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Trying to improve grip so avoid straps as much as I can,just using them on my heaviest sets of deads


Try chalk, I was amazed at how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> What in the rows you mean?


yea mate. go to your "natural" max then do another set or two after. you should be able to lift a tad more despite being fatigued.

I do the same with my slingshot on chest


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Try chalk, I was amazed at how much of a difference it makes.


Tried liquid chalk mate but still losing grip on heavier sets,also like to use overhand grip rather than over under due to my previous bicep injury


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Try chalk, I was amazed at how much of a difference it makes.


yea liquid chalk is messy but does improve ya lifts


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> yea mate. go to your "natural" max then do another set or two after. you should be able to lift a tad more despite being fatigued.
> 
> I do the same with my slingshot on chest


I'll give that a go next back session,if I remember


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> I'll give that a go next back session,if I remember


I'll remind you when you join us down definition!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> I'll remind you when you join us down definition!


Yes mate not forgotten about that I'll be over one Saturday I'll just do whatever workout your doing that day,is Saturday's a set thing so I can adjust routine around it?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Yes mate not forgotten about that I'll be over one Saturday I'll just do whatever workout your doing that day,is Saturday's a set thing so I can adjust routine around it?


me and Chris are pretty flexible too.

my joints aren't though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps done

Was struggling by the end again,getting to point I need a deload but really want to hang on until cycle is over

Bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

5,4 @120kg

Dips

10,8,8 @42.5kg

Incline press

10,7,8 @80kg

Cable crossovers

10,9,10 @70kg

Machine press

12,8,7 @65kg

Dumbbell flys

11,8,8 @ 45kg

Overhead rope extensions

9,7,7 @ 65kg

Tricep pushdowns

4,8,7 @90kg

Single arm tri extension

10,8,7 @ 17.5kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally got scan done,baby fit and well and due November


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Finally got scan done,baby fit and well and due November


nice one mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good to hear mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Took the girls to see the avengers tonight and was really good,love a bit of marvel


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update end of week 10

Pros - legs looking more vascular this week which seems odd as off the var now,weight still creepy up its up by 7.6kg now so gone up by same amount for last few weeks now.Couple of people have commented on how the skin on my face looks very healthy which is a good but unexpected side effect.Strentgh is still creeping up slowly and hit a good few pb's again this week.the few spots I got on back and shoulder now gone.

Cons - starting to really struggle towards then end of my sessions this last week or so,really over due a deload just don't want to do it while on cycle so plan is do an active deload when cycle ends by just doing half my normal weights for a week,then 8 hit it hard again for 8 weeks before taking a full rest week.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs and forearms today

Squat rack busy so first I did

Single leg leg press

14,12,12 @190kg

Squat rack still busy

Leg curl

12,9,10 @ 62.5kg

Still waiting for fvcking squat rack

Leg extensions

3x10 @65kg

Seated calf raise

12,10,10,11 @70kg

No bar free for stif legged dead so did 3 sets on a lower back machine that I hadn't used before

Squat rack finally free,normally squat first so knew these were going to be hard

[email protected]

2x6 @100kg

[email protected]

Got to 4th rep @180kg and belt came apart and fell off,thought about carrying on but re racked and sorted belt

5,6 @180kg

Wrist curls

12,10,10 @35kg

Reverse wrist curls

12,10,8 @25kg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

good work mate. we used the vertical leg press today. nice machine


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> good work mate. we used the vertical leg press today. nice machine


Don't think I've seen one of those do you still push the weights away with legs or is it more like a squat?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Don't think I've seen one of those do you still push the weights away with legs or is it more like a squat?


yea you still push . will get a pic


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


>


Looks like it'd be a lot better than horizontal ones


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Looks like it'd be a lot better than horizontal ones


yea thought it was good. was just testing it out today


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


>


In this position I think I'd shat myself when really pushing it haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Busy day today and probably won't be back in time to make gym so either have to bump shoulder session to tomorrow or miss a day,I'll probably go with missing a day as I think an extra rest day might be more beneficial


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Today's plans all changed so looks like I'll be hitting shoulders and abs after all,still ruined from legs yesterday but most of shoulders are seated so should be fine


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

@FelonE @sxbarnes either of you 2 used a pre work out while on cycle? I haven't but considering today as I feel fvcked from yesterday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> @FelonE @sxbarnes either of you 2 used a pre work out while on cycle? I haven't but considering today as I feel fvcked from yesterday


I used a fat burner that was like a pre-workout and it was good,gave me more energy etc but also made me feel jittery and I'd crash in the afternoon.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> @FelonE @sxbarnes either of you 2 used a pre work out while on cycle? I haven't but considering today as I feel fvcked from yesterday


yea all the time but I'm a bit immune to em now. Gaspari super pump was good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

And no problems with racing heart beat or anything? I've used one a couple of times while not on cycle,got a couple of free samples kicking about so I'll give it a go


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> And no problems with racing heart beat or anything? I've used one a couple of times while not on cycle,got a couple of free samples kicking about so I'll give it a go


yea no problems in that department... once you get in the gym you'll he buzzing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> And no problems with racing heart beat or anything? I've used one a couple of times while not on cycle,got a couple of free samples kicking about so I'll give it a go


I get palpitations but they were alot more on it and heart racing, bit like I was on speed


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and abs

Took the free sample of superpump pre work out that I had and gotta say it made me feel like sh1t struggled not to puke towards end of work out

Machine press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2x8 @87.5kg

Seated lateral raises

10,8,7 @30kg

Front raises

10,8,8 @17.5kg

Smith machine shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus double drop set of 50kg and 40kg to failure

Arnold press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus double drop set 35 and 30 to failure

Reverse flys

10,8,8 @ 30kg

Then normal ab routine


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Shoulders and abs
> 
> Took the free sample of superpump pre work out that I had and gotta say it made me feel like sh1t struggled not to puke towards end of work out
> 
> ...


Ive never tried superpump, I find that the PWO's aren't that effective on a full stomach


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Ive never tried superpump, I find that the PWO's aren't that effective on a full stomach


I very rarely use a pw but got couple of free samples so thought I'd give it a try,I still feel a bit sh1tty from it now


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> I very rarely use a pw but got couple of free samples so thought I'd give it a try,I still feel a bit sh1tty from it now


Yeah sometimes they can, depends whats in them, I try not to use them anymore! T5s are the worst, feel like your on speed in the gym and then about 2 hours later you have a big crash  Also cant eat anything on them!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> I very rarely use a pw but got couple of free samples so thought I'd give it a try,I still feel a bit sh1tty from it now


Ah, not for you then. Aminotaur was quite good. No stims involved, just BCAAs


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

A1243R said:


> Yeah sometimes they can, depends whats in them, I try not to use them anymore! T5s are the worst, feel like your on speed in the gym and then about 2 hours later you have a big crash  Also cant eat anything on them!


Yea T5s I used last year. This year they send me to the toilet!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Ah, not for you then. Aminotaur was quite good. No stims involved, just BCAAs


No mate that ones not for me, only other one I've ever tried was noexplode was fine with that


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> No mate that ones not for me, only other one I've ever tried was noexplode was fine with that


Pulse V4 from MyProtein is decent, although a 200mg caffeine tablet normal does the trick for me boost wise


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Decided to give myself a 2 week break from deadlifts before deload week so going to substitute them with rack pulls as of today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and biceps tonight

Pull ups

2 warm up sets

Then 3 sets at body weight to failure

Was going to do rack pulls but it was busy so still ended up doing dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

4,3,3 @190kg

Wide grip pulldowns

10,9,[email protected] 80kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12,8,[email protected]

Bent over rows

8,7,6 @97.5kg sh1t @sxbarnes forgot to try straps

Low pulley rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

10,8,8 @90kg

Machine curls

10,8,9 @45kg

Bicep barbell curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

8,6,5 @47.5kg

Cable 21's

21,21,18 @ 45kg

Despite not being on var anymore still staying nice and vascular


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

good sesh mate. you must've been pretty lean before the gear. still holding that veinage


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> good sesh mate. you must've been pretty lean before the gear. still holding that veinage


Never measured body fat but never really had a lot of chub even before I started training but certainly more than I have now,looking forward to starting cruise to see what shape I end up in


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dominoes tonight for cheat meal and tried there new chicken tikka pizza,was fvcking lovely


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Looks like your getting great results mate how long you been on cycle now and how long left? I'm 9 weeks in running for total of 16 then start PCT after 3 weeks but I am considering a cruise to help me cut not 100% yet with this being my first cycle.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> Looks like your getting great results mate how long you been on cycle now and how long left? I'm 9 weeks in running for total of 16 then start PCT after 3 weeks but I am considering a cruise to help me cut not 100% yet with this being my first cycle.


Thanks mate I'm really enjoying it,11 weeks in so last jab this weekend as just doing 12 weeks then cruise,what made you decide on 16 weeks? I have considered going to 15 but wasn't sure as first time


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I was originally planning on 12 but decided this will be my only cycle this year so going to extend it by 4 weeks then run PCT. Im 9 weeks in now and seem to be getting the best results now every week seems to improve so another reason to run it further.

whats your diet look like atm?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

It was going to be a cycle then pct but now I have another baby on the way decide to cruise at 175mg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> I was originally planning on 12 but decided this will be my only cycle this year so going to extend it by 4 weeks then run PCT. Im 9 weeks in now and seem to be getting the best results now every week seems to improve so another reason to run it further.
> 
> whats your diet look like atm?


I've kept my normal clean diet at a 40/40/20 split and just eating a 500 calorie surplus,it was 300 until last few weeks,what sort of gains have you made so far?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Peace frog said:


> It was going to be a cycle then pct but now I have another baby on the way decide to cruise at 175mg


Congrats mate.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Peace frog said:


> I've kept my normal clean diet at a 40/40/20 split and just eating a 500 calorie surplus,it was 300 until last few weeks,what sort of gains have you made so far?


Really pleased so far mate lifts are up bench 15kg deadlift 30kg and squats about 10/15. As for weight Ive gained 15lb and most of it seems to be lean mass judging by the photos ive taken weekly. I am considering a cruise when i diet at the end of the 16 weeks.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Taylor25 said:


> Really pleased so far mate lifts are up bench 15kg deadlift 30kg and squats about 10/15. As for weight Ive gained 15lb and most of it seems to be lean mass judging by the photos ive taken weekly. I am considering a cruise when i diet at the end of the 16 weeks.


Sounds good mate you got pics up on here?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Peace frog said:


> Sounds good mate you got pics up on here?


Na mate I was going to create a thread but never got round to it.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update end of week 11

Pros-weight now up 8.2kg body fat still seems the same

Cons - appetite still higher and has been since var stopped so thinking maybe that was suppressing my appetite a bit


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Today's jab went wrong for some reason normally fine,I alternate between glutes and quads,today was meant to be right quad but tried twice and bent the pins both times,so put 1.5ml in right glute then drew 0.5ml to try and put in left quad,this time I did it standing rather than seated and was fine.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Today's jab went wrong for some reason normally fine,I alternate between glutes and quads,today was meant to be right quad but tried twice and bent the pins both times,so put 1.5ml in right glute then drew 0.5ml to try and put in left quad,this time I did it standing rather than seated and was fine.


It must be because your quads are getting that big they are bending needles :thumb: good lad


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> It must be because your quads are getting that big they are bending needles :thumb: good lad


 if only that was true


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

That was my last jab before cruise starts in a week so I'm planning on using the smaller cruise doses to try out new sites probably delts,pecs and triceps


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Today's jab went wrong for some reason normally fine,I alternate between glutes and quads,today was meant to be right quad but tried twice and bent the pins both times,so put 1.5ml in right glute then drew 0.5ml to try and put in left quad,this time I did it standing rather than seated and was fine.


Iron quads


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

A1243R said:


> It must be because your quads are getting that big they are bending needles :thumb: good lad





Peace frog said:


> if only that was true


Colossus

well you did say you liked Marvel !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

duplicate post :confused1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps today

Bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

7,6,5 @120kg

Dips

8,7,6 @45kg plus drop set body weight to failure

Incline press

10,8,[email protected]

Cable cross overs

12,11,10 @70kg

Machine press

12,7,7 @65kg plus double drop set of 50&30kg to failure

Dumbbell flys

11,9,8 @45kg

Overhead rope extension

12,8,9 @65kg

Tricep pushdowns

5,6,7 @90kg plus double drop set of 70 and 50kg to failure

Single arm tricep extension

10,9,8 @17.5kg

Felt good today and no flagging towards end of session also got a couple compliments while there,always good for the ego lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just shoulders today I gave the weighted abs a miss as pulled a stomach muscle deadlifting and didn't want to aggravate it.

Machine press was out of order so used a plate loaded one and just kept adding weight until I stalled

Seated lateral raises

12,8,8 @30kg plus double drop set 25kg and 15kg to failure

Front raises

11,8,8 @17.5kg plus double drop set 12.5 and 7.5 to failure

Smith machine press

[email protected]

[email protected]

3x6 @85kg

Arnold press

3x6 @60kg

Reverse fly

10,9,9 @30kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Family meal out tonight so back and biceps tomorrow,four sessions to go before deload week and start of cruise.

Plan now is a 10 week cruise followed by a 12 week blast probably of test with tbol then a 12 week cruise.That should take me to around second week of January.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and biceps tonight

Dropped deads to give rack pulls a go did

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pull ups

3 sets bw to failure

Lat pull downs

10,9,8 @80kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12,9,8 @70kg

Bent over rows

5,6,[email protected]

Low pulley rows

10,8,7 @95kg

Machine curls

2 warm up sets then

10,8,9 @45kg

Barbell curls

8,6,6 @47.5kg

Cable curl 21's

3x21 @45kg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Back and biceps tonight
> 
> Dropped deads to give rack pulls a go did
> 
> ...


250 is good darts on the racks mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> 250 is good darts on the racks mate


Cheers don't think I could of gone much heavier legs starting to shake


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Cheers don't think I could of gone much heavier legs starting to shake


haha. I've not got the hang of racks really. had to stand on two plates just to get my knees at the right place on the rack. tend to use lower back too much too.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> haha. I've not got the hang of racks really. had to stand on two plates just to get my knees at the right place on the rack. tend to use lower back too much too.


I'll have to come for that training session soon,deload next week so maybe week after if your about


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> I'll have to come for that training session soon,deload next week so maybe week after if your about


yea mate. we've only missed a couple of early sat mornings since Jan. should be a good un...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and triceps done

Bench press

[email protected]

8,[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plus double drop set 100kg and 60kg

Dips

9,7,6 @45kg plus drop set bw to failure

Incline press

10,6,6 @80kg

Cable crossovers

10,8,& @70kg

Machine press

12,9,6 @ 65kg

Dumbbell flys

11,9,[email protected]

Overhead rope tri extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plus double drop set 50&35kg to failure

Tricep push downs

11,9,[email protected]

Single arm tri extension

10,10,11 @17.5kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Copping with pregnancy hormones tonight so trying a new tactic and staying out the fvcking way should have saved training for this evening lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs today and decided I'm going to give pause squats a bash see if they hit my quads any differently,anyone do these? If so how long do you pause at the bottom?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Legs today and decided I'm going to give pause squats a bash see if they hit my quads any differently,anyone do these? If so how long do you pause at the bottom?


I'd say a count of 2


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Legs today and decided I'm going to give pause squats a bash see if they hit my quads any differently,anyone do these? If so how long do you pause at the bottom?


Yea a 2 count will do. Keep the weight a tad lighter. Tried all sorts last hyear. Close stance, sumo stance , Zercher squats.. Nice!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea a 2 count will do. Keep the weight a tad lighter. Tried all sorts last hyear. Close stance, sumo stance , Zercher squats.. Nice!


Yeah planning on keeping weight no more than 140kg see how it's goes


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Can't say if pause squats are better for growth or not but I can say they have fvcked me up proper,log work out later


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs and forearms was

Single leg leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

15,12,12 @190kg

Squats with 2-3 second pause at bottom,these ruined me

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg curl

12,10,[email protected]

Leg extension

10,8,11 @65kg

Seated calf raises

12,10,11,[email protected]

Stiff leg deads

10,8,8 @90kg

Wrist curls

8,9,[email protected]

Binned reverse wrist curls as on verge of puking


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Legs and forearms was
> 
> Single leg leg press
> 
> ...


that's some good work there mate. 160 on paused squats is immense. they're basically three sec negs which I use after the main set at lighter weight. considering how bad my knees are ATM , think I've got to use em.more often.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> that's some good work there mate. 160 on paused squats is immense. they're basically three sec negs which I use after the main set at lighter weight. considering how bad my knees are ATM , think I've got to use em.more often.


They really messed my legs up mate,not sat down yet cuz I know there going to stiffen up if I do


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> They really messed my legs up mate,not sat down yet cuz I know there going to stiffen up if I do


yea a bit lighter next time maybe until they get used to em. fantastic work though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Legs today and decided I'm going to give pause squats a bash see if they hit my quads any differently,anyone do these? If so how long do you pause at the bottom?


I do paused on front squats, pause for 1 second at bottom, 15 reps. Can certainly feel it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cycle update end of week 12 and end of my first cycle,weight gain has slowed so I guess if I was going to extend cycle to 14-16 weeks would need to up the gear,calories or both.But not extending it did first cruise jab today at 175mg,plan was to cruise for ten weeks but will be eleven now as works better around my holiday.

Final weight gain is 8.7kg and I'm hoping I won't lose much more than 2kg of this during my cruise,I'll be keeping calories at my 500 surplus for 2 weeks then dropping back down to 300 and see how I go from there.

These are pics just before cycle,I had been in slightly better shape few months prior but lost a bit switching training routine during my busy spell at work.
























The next 3 are now and I'm pretty happy with results
























My final thoughts on the cycle is that it was well worth it and while gear might not be a magic pill the difference in training while on and off are not comparable really only thing I might have changed was I probably would of ran the var at the end of the cycle not the beginning.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders done

Machine press

[email protected]

[email protected]

10,8,8 @90kg

Seated lateral raises

12,9,[email protected]

Front raises

11,8,[email protected] plus double drop set 12.5 and 7.5 to failure

Smith machine shoulder press

2 warm up sets then

8,6,[email protected]

Arnold press

7,6,[email protected]

Reverse flys

10,9,9 @30kg

Active deload week now so won't bother logging any workouts for a week,will just be doing same routines but half the weight and high reps on last set


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Forgot to include any leg pics in end of cycle update so here's one


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First day of 11 week cruise and already looking for option for after that,oh dear lol.

Anyway so far thinking test e at same dose as before but this time with tbol probably at 60mg a day,I do want to try dbol at some point but thinking save that for a winter bulk.

Any suggestions for a good thing to stack with test?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good shape bro, you have took to the gear really well


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Good shape bro, you have took to the gear really well


Thanks mate went better than I hoped it would


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking really well mate, gear has done you well!! Look fuller to me but also more vascular, a good combo, good work mate!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> Looking really well mate, gear has done you well!! Look fuller to me but also more vascular, a good combo, good work mate!!


Thanks hoping to not lose more than 2kg of it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Added creatine back in today now I'm cruising in the hope it will help hang on to gains,not sure if it'll help or not but cheap as chips so may as well try


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First deload session done,did 50% of my normal weights same reps except for last set of each where I did high reps,was surprised how much pump I got doing this


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> First deload session done,did 50% of my normal weights same reps except for last set of each where I did high reps,was surprised how much pump I got doing this


I get a much better pump from low weight high reps... Just seems to flush the blood in haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I get a much better pump from low weight high reps... Just seems to flush the blood in haha


Yeah I was dreading deloading thought I'd be bored but enjoyed it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I was dreading deloading thought I'd be bored but enjoyed it


Some people respond better to light and lots of reps mate, have you ever tried it? I need to probably try but I just like going heavy :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Some people respond better to light and lots of reps mate, have you ever tried it? I need to probably try but I just like going heavy :thumb:


I did a bit of high rep stuff when Liam was coaching me,I probably need to change things up a little more often and through some high rep stuff into my routine


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> I did a bit of high rep stuff when Liam was coaching me,I probably need to change things up a little more often and through some high rep stuff into my routine


I'm just about to use Liam, just got pay him and I'll be away :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I'm just about to use Liam, just got pay him and I'll be away :thumb:


Hope it goes well I got a lot of new ideas from him and diet made a big difference I was having too many shakes not enough food before


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Cycle update end of week 12 and end of my first cycle,weight gain has slowed so I guess if I was going to extend cycle to 14-16 weeks would need to up the gear,calories or both.But not extending it did first cruise jab today at 175mg,plan was to cruise for ten weeks but will be eleven now as works better around my holiday.
> 
> Final weight gain is 8.7kg and I'm hoping I won't lose much more than 2kg of this during my cruise,I'll be keeping calories at my 500 surplus for 2 weeks then dropping back down to 300 and see how I go from there.
> 
> ...


Great results there mate. Better than natty gains ain't it lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Great results there mate. Better than natty gains ain't it lol


Yeah fvck natty gains mate don't come close


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Great transformation there mate, solid muscle and leaned out too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work mate, put some quality mass on there


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and tricep deload done and again got good pump from lighter weights,think I'll throw some high rep sets in now and then after this deload done


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I love the pump from lighter weights and higher reps. Haven't really done it in a while though, you hear so much about heavy weight and shorter reps for muscle mass. But I do like the burn and pump high reps brings.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> I love the pump from lighter weights and higher reps. Haven't really done it in a while though, you hear so much about heavy weight and shorter reps for muscle mass. But I do like the burn and pump high reps brings.


Yeah I'm enjoying it will be adding into my normal routine even if it's just for one exercise per body part then change which exercise every few weeks


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Two more deload sessions to go already muscles feeling well rested,no more shoulder ache.i have felt a bit tired the last few days not sure if that's from dropping down to cruise dose or just coincidence


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session done but was just another deload one,just shoulder session tomorrow then deload is done and back to 5 day split next week.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Second cruise jab done,not lost any weight so far actually gained another 0.5kg in last week so hopefully I'll hold on to most of it for the rest of cruise,now I know the deload hasn't effected gaining I won't bother waiting until after blast next time,I'll just stick with doing it every 8 weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Second cruise jab done,not lost any weight so far actually gained another 0.5kg in last week so hopefully I'll hold on to most of it for the rest of cruise,now I know the deload hasn't effected gaining I won't bother waiting until after blast next time,I'll just stick with doing it every 8 weeks.


How much are you cruising on mate?

I've kept weight/strength/condition on my cruise so far,5 weeks in


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How much are you cruising on mate?
> 
> I've kept weight/strength/condition on my cruise so far,5 weeks in


175mg and kept calories same then gonna drop to a 300 surplus in another week,might even do a slight deficit for last 2 weeks of cruise,then I think I'm gonna run tbol at 60mg a day for 8 weeks with test at 500 a week again for 12 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> 175mg and kept calories same then gonna drop to a 300 surplus in another week,might even do a slight deficit for last 2 weeks of cruise,then I think I'm gonna run tbol at 60mg a day for 8 weeks with test at 500 a week again for 12 weeks


Ideal


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First dedicated arm session for awhile,loved it great pump

Cable curls

2 warm up sets then

12,8,9 @50kg

Barbell curls

6,6,5 @50kg

Seated hammer curls

3x7 @40kg

Wrist curls

8,9,[email protected] 40kg

Reverse wrist curls

12,10,8 @25kg

Close grip bench press

2 warm up sets then

10,8,8 @80kg

Skull crushers

3x6 @60kg

Tricep pushdowns

10,8,8 @90kg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

getting some good strength in those arms there mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> getting some good strength in those arms there mate


Trying mate I should be good to make a Saturday session not this week but next if your up there?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Trying mate I should be good to make a Saturday session not this week but next if your up there?


the 13th?? yea. nice one. we should be there at 0815. off to Newcastle after


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> the 13th?? yea. nice one. we should be there at 0815. off to Newcastle after


Yeah no worries I can be there then,let me know roughly what we'll be working so I don't do any couple days before


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah no worries I can be there then,let me know roughly what we'll be working so I don't do any couple days before


Yea no probs mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session today was

Dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

3x4 @190kg

Pull ups

3 sets to failure @ body weight

Wide grip pulldowns

10,8,8 @80kg

Dumbbell shrugs

10,8,9 @75kg

Bent over rows

7,7,6 @100kg

Low pulley rows

10,8,8 @95kg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice deads and rows bud!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Nice deads and rows bud!


Cheers Dan,that was a PB on the deads,the deload week must of done me some good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just unweighted abs today got two ideas for next cycle

1 500mg test e weeks 1-12

With Tbol weeks 1-8 at 60mg ed

2 500mg test e weeks 1-12

Winny at 50mg weeks 6-12

Can't decide between the 2


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Whats the goal?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Whats the goal?


More lean gains mate,then end of January do an all out bulk probably with test and dbol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> More lean gains mate,then end of January do an all out bulk probably with test and dbol


haha really got the bug now!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> haha really got the bug now!


Yep feel so much better on test even feel good on this cruise dose,too many compounds to pick from though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Yep feel so much better on test even feel good on this cruise dose,too many compounds to pick from though


yea its like being a kid in a sweet shop.

think you'll like tbol the best but you knew I was gonna say that


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> yea its like being a kid in a sweet shop.
> 
> think you'll like tbol the best but you knew I was gonna say that


What's your opinion on doses I suggested ?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> What's your opinion on doses I suggested ?


no idea on the test mate. sure a good Google search will suffice though.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> no idea on the test mate. sure a good Google search will suffice though.


No i mean Tbol dose


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> No i mean Tbol dose


yea tbol dose is fine mate. lovely stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> More lean gains mate,then end of January do an all out bulk probably with test and dbol


Would go Tbol mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Would go Tbol mate


Ok I'm going with the majority vote,Tbol it is,I was leaning towards that anyway as winny sounds a bit harsher on joints etc


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest today was

Bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

8,6,5 @120kg

Incline press

10,8,[email protected]

Cable crossover

11,9,10 @70kg

Decline press

10,8,5 @90kg

Machine press

10,8,8 @65kg

Dumbbell flys

11,9,7 @45kg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your food plan like ATM mate? Don't see you mention that much


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> What's your food plan like ATM mate? Don't see you mention that much


Still using the same diet mate 6 meals or so a day 40/40/20 split I was on a 500cal surplus which put me at 3900 on training days and 3350 on rest days,I've just dropped to a 300 cal surplus now as don't want to gain fat now just cruising.

Will probably drop to maintenance for a few weeks soon.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Still using the same diet mate 6 meals or so a day 40/40/20 split I was on a 500cal surplus which put me at 3900 on training days and 3350 on rest days,I've just dropped to a 300 cal surplus now as don't want to gain fat now just cruising.
> 
> Will probably drop to maintenance for a few weeks soon.


You have a set meal plan or just eat what u fancy to fit in macro goals?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> You have a set meal plan or just eat what u fancy to fit in macro goals?


I have loads of different meals all based round the ones Liam set me then I just rotate which ones I fancy,makes it easier than try to count cals on the fly


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh and a cheat meal once a week,I allow for that in calories for the day and just eat around it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Oh and a cheat meal once a week,I allow for that in calories for the day and just eat around it


Whatever you're doing is clearly working mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like it's going really well mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Sounds like it's going really well mate


Thanks mate,yeah loving the training


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

2 weeks into cruise now and weight is almost same,actually up 0.2kg and strength is still slowly creeping up,8 weeks to go


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session done

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

3x6 @180kg

Front squats (thought I'd give these another go)

6,7,10 @100kg

Leg curl

12,8,8 @62.5kg

Leg extension

12,10,10 @65kg

Seated calf raises

12,10,11,10 @70kg

Dumbbell lunges

12,12,8 @50kg

Good session been while since I've done lunges or front squats,couldn't get the hang of front squats last time so going to keep the weight the same and stick with them this time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Family birthday tomorrow at one of those all you can eat places so hefty cheat meal will probably do most of the days calories there


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Family birthday tomorrow at one of those all you can eat places so hefty cheat meal will probably do most of the days calories there


Enjoy


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Enjoy


I will mate looking forward to pigging out its one of those food from around the world places,so I plan on working my way round all of it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Leg session done
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


good work think I was struggling with 40kg on front squats last time. kept falling down my arms. think I did zerchers instead.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> good work think I was struggling with 40kg on front squats last time. kept falling down my arms. think I did zerchers instead.


I really struggled with front squats when tried them before tried cross arm and other way this time they hit my quads well though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and abs today

Plate loaded shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

8,8,6 @80kg

Seated material raise

12,10,9 @30kg

Front raises

10,8,8 @17.5kg

Smith machine shoulder press

8,6,[email protected]

Arnold press

7,5,6 @65kg

Face pulls standing

12,10,10 45kg

Usual weighted abs


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Fvcking neighbours are really starting to p1ss me off with there all night parties every weekend my patience is wearing thin


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Going on a family holiday now just before my cruise ends which is a bit of a p1sser as would of liked to of started next blast first to be in better shape for holiday,so I'm really going to have keep diet and training 100%


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Going on a family holiday now just before my cruise ends which is a bit of a p1sser as would of liked to of started next blast first to be in better shape for holiday,so I'm really going to have keep diet and training 100%


mate you're in cracking shape now. don't worry! wait for that next holiday


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> mate you're in cracking shape now. don't worry! wait for that next holiday


Thanks and yeah I'll plan it better next year there's no way I'm cutting cruise short just for a holiday


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good arm session and got done nice and early

Cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

12,10,10 @50kg

Barbell curls

[email protected]

Seated Hammer curls

9,8,[email protected] 40kg

Wrist curls

8,9,8 @40kg

Reverse wrist curls

12,10,11 @ 25kg

Tricep pushdowns

[email protected]

[email protected]

10,8,8 @92.5kg

Rope overhead extensions

12,9,8 @70kg

Close grip bench

8,7,6 @85kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Job got cancelled for today so off for some early morning cardio to make up for sitting on my ar5e all day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

30 minutes 10% incline on treadmill and 15 on bike,that's enough cardio for me zzzzzzzz


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> 30 minutes 10% incline on treadmill and 15 on bike,that's enough cardio for me zzzzzzzz


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


>


Lol yep that's pretty much how I looked on the treadmill


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest session tonight then I've got a couple of sessions with other people for a change,back session with my two sister in laws tomorrow then a session with sxbarnes and his mate Saturday.

Pretty much never train with other people so be interesting to see what ideas I pick up


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Chest session tonight then I've got a couple of sessions with other people for a change,back session with my two sister in laws tomorrow then a session with sxbarnes and his mate Saturday.
> 
> Pretty much never train with other people so be interesting to see what ideas I pick up


Yea should be a great sesh mate. Should pick up a few ideas from each other and the gym has had quite a bit of new equipment in the last 5-6 weeks too!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good chest session tonight PB on bench as well


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Good chest session tonight PB on bench as well


What's the new pb mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> What's the new pb mate?


8,6,6 @120kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> 8,6,6 @120kg


Strong lift mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Strong lift mate


Cheers,always been disappointed with my benching,seems to take me longer to progress with it than any other lift,I dropped the weight down awhile back and just concentrated on form and it's helped,getting to where I'm happy with it now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well mixed session today as had my sister in laws down for a session and they wanted to try different exercises,first time I've done deads and squats in the same session for a long time,was fvcking hard work oddly I forgot to wear my belt for squats and maxed out in my rep range so I'll be upping the weight on those Sunday,so not sure if I should use the belt again now or not on squats


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Poxy insomnia gonna make for an interesting early morning workout


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Poxy insomnia gonna make for an interesting early morning workout


haha. I'm usually asleep for the first hour anyway. make my mate restack all the weights !


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good back and shoulder session with @sxbarnes and his mate,made I nice change to try some different machines too


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Good back and shoulder session with @sxbarnes and his mate,made I nice change to try some different machines too


yea. great stuff mate. do it again. good to see ya


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Good back and shoulder session with @sxbarnes and his mate,made I nice change to try some different machines too


Good to see another couple of here meeting up - I had a great session with @ryda last month!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Good to see another couple of here meeting up - I had a great session with @ryda last month!


Hopefully have another one soon

Got my Sundays off again now from tomorrow for a few weeks


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Hopefully have another one soon
> 
> Got my Sundays off again now from tomorrow for a few weeks


Fancy shoulders tomorrow morning then? :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Fancy shoulders tomorrow morning then? :thumb:


Lol when that popped up on my feed I thought you meant me,thought fvck that I just did them


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

lee priest classic Sunday 19th July mate. The Lee Priest Classic UK 2015


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> lee priest classic Sunday 19th July mate. The Lee Priest Classic UK 2015


Yeah just looked it up online I'm up for going to that and seeing what it's all about for sure


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Fancy shoulders tomorrow morning then? :thumb:


Lol nah only got legs to do this week now, done shoulders at hard labour Thursday, was decent


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ryda said:


> Lol nah only got legs to do this week now, done shoulders at hard labour Thursday, was decent


reckon you ought to start another thread lads..

unless you live in Peterborough


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just a quick workout today as already done all body parts this week.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back to my normal routine today,arm session later.

On week 4 of cruising now and so far holding on to what I gained so happy with that.

Went to watch San Andreas last night really good as disaster movies go


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

As I do fvck all cardio wise think I'm going to give some mma classes a bash this week help keep the cardio fitness up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms done

Cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

12,10,[email protected] 55kg

Barbell curls

3x6 @50kg

Seated hammer curls

10,8,11 @40kg

Wrist curls

9,10,8 @40kg

Reverse curls

10,10,11 @30kg

Tricep pushdowns

8,8,7 @95kg

Close grip bench

10,10,8 @85kg

Overhead rope extensions

12,9,9 @70kg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Arms done
> 
> Cable curls
> 
> ...


think I need to do an arm sesh with you mate. good work


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> think I need to do an arm sesh with you mate. good work


Yeah we can arrange that mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session today so deads again but rather than do my normal sets I'm gonna drop the straps a keeping adding weight to see if my grips improved,previously grip gave out at 150 but been doing sets of 4 @190 with the straps


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck with the deads.

I've been doing similar, as much as i can before my grip gives way. Takes it right out of ya when you have to drop bar and readjust etc. But slowly getting more out without straps.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session done

Deads lifts,scrapped the straps on these just to see if my grip has improved from the forearm curls etc,def has as grip used to fail at 150kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Failed at 220kg

[email protected]

Pull ups

3xbw to failure

Lat pull downs

12,9,8 @80kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12,8,8 @75kg

Bent over rows

7,8,[email protected] 100kg

Low pulley rows

3x8 @100kg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

you looked at home with the 160kg deads we did the other day. well done on the 215kg... pb?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> you looked at home with the 160kg deads we did the other day. well done on the 215kg... pb?


Yes mate easy PB I'd never tried over 190 even with the straps


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice deads mate, congrats on pb


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

So much for going to Wembley for foo fighters on Saturday,cancelled ffs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> So much for going to Wembley for foo fighters on Saturday,cancelled ffs


Bad times mate, I met Dave Grohl a few years ago as one of my Mums friends lives next door to him in his apartment in New York. Amazing place!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Bad times mate, I met Dave Grohl a few years ago as one of my Mums friends lives next door to him in his apartment in New York. Amazing place!


Yeah p1ssed off seen them a couple times before and good live band.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Seem to have picked up a bit of a twinge in one of my legs must of done it doing deads yesterday.

Hopefully it'll be gone before this weekend leg session


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Decided I need a goal or target to aim for so I'm setting myself a goal to be in contest shape by 1st of August next year,not that I'm saying I'll compete i just want to see how far j can push myself


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Decided I need a goal or target to aim for so I'm setting myself a goal to be in contest shape by 1st of August next year,not that I'm saying I'll compete i just want to see how far j can push myself


Good luck mate, will be interesting to see!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Should download Rep Count mate, good app :thumbup1:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Should download Rep Count mate, good app :thumbup1:


Use an app mate but logged that in two places so was easier to write in notes and screen shot save typing out more than once


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Impressive DB flys btw


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Impressive DB flys btw


That's 45kg total mate 22.5 either side,I really should change how I note those down as people keep thinking I mean 45kg each side,think I'd tear a pec at that


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> That's 45kg total mate 22.5 either side,I really should change how I note those down as people keep thinking I mean 45kg each side,think I'd tear a pec at that


Haha was gunna say! Same as me then


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just 20 minutes of hiit and unweighted abs tonight,adding cardio back in but for now just on non lifting days


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders today and maybe an additional cardio session as my step daughters doing me breakfast for Father's Day,pancakes and Ben and Jerrys followed by a meal out so I'll be feeling fat as fvck tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Also still doing research into next blast,cruise is flying by just into week 5 now.

Looking into stacking injectable as hadn't looked into that option yet


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Trying to decide how to fit cardio in my routine which one of these options would you go for

Option 1 3x20min cardio a week after weights

Option 2 40min x2 a week on days I don't lift


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders done plus 20 min cardio after


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Trying to decide how to fit cardio in my routine which one of these options would you go for
> 
> Option 1 3x20min cardio a week after weights
> 
> Option 2 40min x2 a week on days I don't lift


Option 2 mate, cardio always better on rest days imo


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Option 2 mate, cardio always better on rest days imo


Ffs Dan I've just done it lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Ffs Dan I've just done it lol


Haha it doesn't matter really, I just always feel better doing cardio on a rest day as feels better to do something everyday rather than 2 things on one day, if u get me


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session this morning think I best let my breakfast settle first though is this is what the youngest made me for breakfast


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That looks great mate! Fuel for the leg day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs done


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

5 weeks until my holiday now so I'm dropping cals to maintenance as of tomorrow then after hol start second blast and start upping cals again


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Not the best nights sleep last night think my body was in shock from all the sugar I ate yesterday haha,arms and cardio today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just cardio today now saving arms for tomorrow to do back and arm session with @sxbarnes


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I like cardio on rest days, makes me feel like I haven't wasted the day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> I like cardio on rest days, makes me feel like I haven't wasted the day


At the minute added it in at end of weights normally,but I know what you mean I like the idea of doing something everyday


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Longer session than Normal for me today as did my back session plus some of my arm session

Back

Arms


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

can vouch for the tricep exts. very impressive. that's the stack


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> can vouch for the tricep exts. very impressive. that's the stack


How's the legs mate after the hike to get to gym?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> How's the legs mate after the hike to get to gym?


they're chilling!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Rest day today,well if you can call a load of paperwork a rest


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Training gone out the window today,had to pick son up and my mum got taken to hospital so chest session bumped to tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Training gone out the window today,had to pick son up and my mum got taken to hospital so chest session bumped to tomorrow


Hope your Mum's OK mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Echo the above mate, hope all is well


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks lads,won't know exactly what's going on until the morning when they do some more tests


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

fuks sake, i need to stop browsing these threads, makes me wanna lose my natty card :no:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope she is okay bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I echo the above, hope all is well


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

In more positive news my youngest son finally found an apprenticeship so I'm well pleased for him.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> fuks sake, i need to stop browsing these threads, makes me wanna lose my natty card :no:


Never valued my natty card that much haha and certainly no regrets,not just for gains either I just feel better in general


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Thinking of giving the routines from Arnold's encyclopaedia another bash,got some ok gains from them natty so be interesting to see how I get on assisted


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Thinking of giving the routines from Arnold's encyclopaedia another bash,got some ok gains from them natty so be interesting to see how I get on assisted


It's good mate! Is it similar to the one on Bodybuilding.com?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> It's good mate! Is it similar to the one on Bodybuilding.com?


Yeah I've done it before it's basically a 3 part split done twice a week I enjoyed it before and thinking maybe hitting legs twice a week might be good for my quads


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

For those that asked my mums cat scan showed nothing serious thank god so should be out of hospital in a few days,she had cancer few years back so was fearing the worst


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> For those that asked my mums cat scan showed nothing serious thank god so should be out of hospital in a few days,she had cancer few years back so was fearing the worst


Glad to hear nothing serious


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I've done it before it's basically a 3 part split done twice a week I enjoyed it before and thinking maybe hitting legs twice a week might be good for my quads


Yeah, chest and back, shoulders and arms and then legs?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Yeah, chest and back, shoulders and arms and then legs?


That's the one mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest back and abs done nice and early as got one of those 3D scans later to find out if we're having a boy or a girl.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well scan done I'm going to be the proud father of a baby girl in November


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Well scan done I'm going to be the proud father of a baby girl in November


Names?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Names?


Christ mate don't I've been baby clothes shopping and discussing names for last two hours


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally gym time after a day spent looking at push chairs and baby clothes,it's almost a year since I've done some of the lifts in this routine so weight selection is going to be guess work


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and arms


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Planning an all out bulk end of next January with test,dbol,deca stack but not keen on adding more than one new compound in a cycle as it'll be hard to assess sides.

So thinking next cycle stick to var and test again but add deca so I can see how I react to it.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

No training tonight got my son over and said we can do what you like celebrate getting a job,his choice was to sit on his ar5e beating me at Fifa and eating Ben and Jerrys


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> No training tonight got my son over and said we can do what you like celebrate getting a job,his choice was to sit on his ar5e beating me at Fifa and eating Ben and Jerrys


he's not got the fitness bug then??


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> No training tonight got my son over and said we can do what you like celebrate getting a job,his choice was to sit on his ar5e beating me at Fifa and eating Ben and Jerrys


How old is he mate? What jobs hes got?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> he's not got the fitness bug then??


God no zero chance of getting him in the gym


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> How old is he mate? What jobs hes got?


17 mate got an apprenticeship at a commercial vehicles place


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> he's not got the fitness bug then??


He keeps saying he's gonna start eating healthy,never actually happens and my other son won't come to the gym as says he don't want to get too big  he's about 10 1/2 stone wet through


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> He keeps saying he's gonna start eating healthy,never actually happens and my other son won't come to the gym as says he don't want to get too big  he's about 10 1/2 stone wet through


reckon when they see ya next year dude....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

reckon healthy is the wrong word then. start with iifym


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> reckon healthy is the wrong word then. start with iifym


I think he's already doing that diet haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and back tonight going a little later than usual as worked late,decided to work with Liam again as he got me in good shape last time so giving that another bash,and I'll def need help if I do decide to compete next year as I have zero idea about prep


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good session tonight that's the first time of done deads twice within a few days for months,fvcked but did hit a PB on decline press,still not great but got form down now and slowly catching up with my flat benching


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Probably won't make gym at all today as after work I'm at families taking down some walls for them,but that should be a workout on its own


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Another late night working at the inlaws,hoping to get a gym session in tomorrow if I'm not done there too late otherwise it'll be the weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just think of all the brownie points your building up with the inlaws for when you need a baby sitter


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good session tonight was expecting to really struggle as been working In a loft all day sweating my a55 off


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Early day today so got my session in nice and early,good workout but pulled a lower ab on final set,soon as the better half gets home it's nandos time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well into week 7 of my cruise now and strength hasn't gone down at all so far so good


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

save me going back over the log, what dose are you cruising at?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> save me going back over the log, what dose are you cruising at?


175mg a week mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Late day at work but made gym ok,added skull crushers back in today kept trip fairly narrow and they hit tri's well with pushdowns straight after


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Late day at work but made gym ok,added skull crushers back in today kept trip fairly narrow and they hit tri's well with pushdowns straight after


I love skull crushers, not done them for ages now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Never managed to get on with skullcrushers


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> Never managed to get on with skullcrushers


I find they hit triceps well providing I concentrate on forcing elbows inwards


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Never managed to get on with skullcrushers
> 
> Better done with a training partner mate. Love doing decline version


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> I find they hit triceps well providing I concentrate on forcing elbows inwards


Light weight?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> Light weight?


Yes mate did 3x12 at 50kg nice and slow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session was an odd one today,started off well then got a blinding head ache half way through,considered stopping but finished the session just eased off the intensity towards the end.
Two rest days now and a trip to London Saturday


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Off to Wembley today to take my step daughter to see Edd Sheeran I feel a bit of diet cheating coming on while I'm there


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Bit of a mediocre pull session this morning,hadn't had much sleep and had to go first thing before I was back to knocking walls down,at least I got the session in though and no lifts went backwards


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bit of a workout is better than none at all


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh sod...I can only do 10 likes! How was the concert? There's a song called "I see fire" which he wrote and sang for the hobbit film, it's brilliant.....by the way, I was liking the better than nothing workout, not the concert, lol.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> Oh sod...I can only do 10 likes! How was the concert? There's a song called "I see fire" which he wrote and sang for the hobbit film, it's brilliant.....by the way, I was liking the better than nothing workout, not the concert, lol.


Very good I'll upload a couple of vids for you later think I got one of I see fire


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Push session tonight and was a far better session than yesterday,still not my best but not getting much rest from work so probably a bit tired


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

@Flubs tried to upload you some vids of the gig but just keeps saying upload failed


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session today and best session I've had for a couple of weeks last push now before my holiday in a couple of weeks


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Diet and training all changing tomorrow as gone back to online coach I used before to help me try and get in contest shape over coming year,so some serious food shopping tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Early day so got in gym nice and early for chest session and had a good one,was meant to be abs as well but only did half the ab session as the ab I pulled last week is still giving me a bit of grief so didn't want to push that too hard


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just cardio tonight,I knew Liam would squeeze some in there somewhere


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session tonight lighter weights than I'm used to but much higher reps really felt it on my lats which is good as I feel there a bit of a weak point


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally staring to see a bit of separation in my quads


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Good that is mate, nice seperation... Im longing for seperation :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders tonight and more lighter weights higher reps,should of been rest day but me and my partner are away for the night as soon as I finish work tomorrow so squeezed the session in tonight


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> Good that is mate, nice seperation... Im longing for seperation


Been slow going for me mate added size to them quick enough but just couldn't get them looking anywhere near where I wanted


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like it's going well mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> Looks like it's going well mate


So far so good mate long way to go though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice relaxing evening sway last night straight bank and in the gym for arm session this morning tri's on fire


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session tonight should be a good one got a few supersets in there and Bulgarian squats,never done those before so be interesting to see how they hit my quads


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Great leg session tonight loving the new routines but think I'll be paying for this leg one in the morning,last week of training now before I go away for 5 day break


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs feel fvcked this morning as suspected.
Chest tonight and should be a better one than last weeks now I've found my weights on the new routines


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

This is my tenth week on cruise will be at least 11 as away next week then I'll be starting next cycle,I've opted for
1-12 weeks 750mg test e
1-12 600mg EQ
1-8 var at 50mg per day


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and abs done and no pulled abs today which was a nice bonus I've noticed since I've been on the diet Liam set me my muscle cramps have subsided as week so all good


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Up and down ladders at work today and still feeling Monday's leg session in quads especially,just cardio tonight so legs will be in bits by the end of today.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Up and down ladders at work today and still feeling Monday's leg session in quads especially,just cardio tonight so legs will be in bits by the end of today.


was that 100reps for quads in there??


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> was that 100reps for quads in there??


Thankfully not mate no although it was higher reps than I normally do and there's 7 sets of Bulgarian squats at the end,that's what really fvcked me up I was sweating like Chris lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Thankfully not mate no although it was higher reps than I normally do and there's 7 sets of Bulgarian squats at the end,that's what really fvcked me up I was sweating like Chris lol


I gotta start with these Bulgarians....


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Gonna be working until about 9 today so no way I'll make my back session,so switching tomorrow's rest day to today and hitting back then


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Two more sessions until my holiday,looking forward to it and the break from training will be good,normally do a deload after 8 weeks and it's two weeks over due


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Last days training before holiday so doing double session today did one before work then going to hit arms after


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a great holiday mate :thumb


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back from my holiday now been living on a diet mainly made up of cream teas and real ales,ate 3500 calories per day,weighed in and weight is down 1kg but should put that back on in a week.
Partner was stuck in wheelchair all week and Devon is pretty hilly especially watersmeet which all had to be done with me pushing chair up and down hills so my legs had a good workout if nothing else.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

You have a good time bud?

back training Monday? When you starting blast?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> You have a good time bud?
> 
> back training Monday? When you starting blast?


Yeah had a good rest mate and enjoyed a few ales,be back in the gym today if I get everything sorted in time if not I'll be in there tomorrow,blast starts sometime next week


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ended up working all day so back to gym tomorrow but no big deal was meant to be deload week two weeks ago anyway so I'll count this week as deload


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Great leg session tonight sweat was pouring out of me legs are going to be hurting on the ladder tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs are fvcked today could barely get my socks on so ladder works going to be a real pain,chest and abs tonight.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good chest and abs session progressed on every lift either on weight or reps


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> progressed on every lift either on weight or reps


Cant ask for more than that mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Last week of my cruise now that'll be 13 weeks total and held just shy of 8kg from cycle so pretty pleased with that,I'll see where I'm at after this next blast,hopefully a lot closer to where I want to be.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Last week of my cruise now that'll be 13 weeks total and held just shy of 8kg from cycle so pretty pleased with that,I'll see where I'm at after this next blast,hopefully a lot closer to where I want to be.


great news mate. think next year's gonna be awesome!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Last week of my cruise now that'll be 13 weeks total and held just shy of 8kg from cycle so pretty pleased with that,I'll see where I'm at after this next blast,hopefully a lot closer to where I want to be.


great news mate. think next year's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Wtf eaten my normal calories for day and can't sleep because I'm starving


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Wtf eaten my normal calories for day and can't sleep because I'm starving


emergency sugar free jelly mate...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest abs and some calf's today,again progressed on every lift,having some great sessions this week probably down to last weeks rest.
Can't wait for my blast to start next week I think that combined with Liam's training and diet are going to lead to some really good results


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Chest abs and some calf's today,again progressed on every lift,having some great sessions this week probably down to last weeks rest.
> Can't wait for my blast to start next week I think that combined with Liam's training and diet are going to lead to some really good results


what you gonna be running mate? Are you bulking?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> what you gonna be running mate? Are you bulking?


750mg test e
600mg EQ
For 12 weeks with var for last 6 weeks,hoping I'll put some more size on


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> 750mg test e
> 
> 600mg EQ
> 
> For 12 weeks with car for last 12 weeks,hoping I'll put some more size on


so var for the whole cycle?

I was thinking of trying equi on my next blast but think I'm goons go for 2 8 weekers rather than the 1 16 week.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

No mate typed it wrong var for last six weeks my first cycle was 500 test e with 8 weeks var at the beginning


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> No mate typed it wrong var for last six weeks my first cycle was 500 test e with 8 weeks var at the beginning


personally I'd run the var 8-10 weeks if you can. I didn't really notice anything on var until end of week 3.

I used winni on my last cycle for the 1st time and weighing it all up cost/results/strength etc id pick winni. I choose var on my first cycle because of the side affects from winni that people complain about but I never got any. Really enjoyed running it and it's half the price, kicks in quicker too ;-)


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

> personally I'd run the var 8-10 weeks if you can. I didn't really notice anything on var until end of week 3.
> 
> I used winni on my last cycle for the 1st time and weighing it all up cost/results/strength etc id pick winni. I choose var on my first cycle because of the side affects from winni that people complain about but I never got any. Really enjoyed running it and it's half the price, kicks in quicker too ;-)


My only other cycle was 500mg test e for 12 weeks with var for first 8 weeks and my plan now is to never add more than one new compound in any cycle so I can access sides,so it'll be EQ this time but have read up on winni,deca and dbol as future options


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Rest day today for me and I'll probably have my weekly cheat meal tonight as well I'm feeling some Ben and Jerry coming on


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Rest day today for me and I'll probably have my weekly cheat meal tonight as well I'm feeling some Ben and Jerry coming on


You got any up to date photos mate? What you weighing now to mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

No mate but I'll get some before I start blast I'm 87kg at minute and think I was 88 at end of my cycle 3 months ago,not as hard I don't think but held condition and weight pretty well


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms and abs today also first day of cycle I'm interested to see what the pip if any from EQ is going to be like,it went in smooth enough


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> You got any up to date photos mate? What you weighing now to mate?


Quick post cycle pic


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms blasted the arm routine Liam has me on is giving me some serious arm pump can't wait for the EQ to do its thing,bit of a diet slip up today though as was out for a good few hours so was miss 2 meals or grab a nandos,nandos won


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Quick post cycle pic


Looking good mate. Time to get massive!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Arms blasted the arm routine Liam has me on is giving me some serious arm pump can't wait for the EQ to do its thing,bit of a diet slip up today though as was out for a good few hours so was miss 2 meals or grab a nandos,nandos won


it's bulk time, slip ups allowed

whats your split like ATM?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Macro split or training?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Macro split on what Liam currently has me eating is 45p 33f 22c so less carbs than I'm used to as normal I do 40% carbs although these are higher calories than I've ever done before,training split is 5 day body part split with calfs twice a week and abs 3x a week


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs tonight and had to stop towards the end as my hamstrings both tightened up and I couldn't walk,spent 5 minutes stretching them out then finished workout,not sure why this happened not done anything different other than yesterday's jabs but can't see how it could be that


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Long day at work today manage to get to gym a get my chest session in,wasn't my best session but ground it out and I think these sessions are the ones that make the most difference,easy when your feeling it but grinding out the reps when I'm not are ones that separate success and failure I think


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Just cardio today then off out for this weeks cheat meal as it's the youngest's birthday today so a nice big meal out and a slice of cake


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Just cardio today then off out for this weeks cheat meal as it's the youngest's birthday today so a nice big meal out and a slice of cake


what you gonna have? I get excited about cheat meals lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> what you gonna have? I get excited about cheat meals lol


Haha me too mate not sure yet but I've set aside just over 2000 cals and downloaded the restaurants nutritional information ready to fill my face


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

No work this afternoon so did today's cardio plus tomorrow's back session as got a lot on tomorrow and again had to stretch mid way through as calfs went after calf raises also had most pump in upper back I've ever had,I'm starting to think it's the EQ but can't see how it can be this soon.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> No work this afternoon so did today's cardio plus tomorrow's back session as got a lot on tomorrow and again had to stretch mid way through as calfs went after calf raises also had most pump in upper back I've ever had,I'm starting to think it's the EQ but can't see how it can be this soon.


Sounds like somethings kicking in early though mate

You got some taurine for the pumps ?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds like somethings kicking in early though mate
> 
> You got some taurine for the pumps ?


Yeah I have some mate that I used for lower back pumps for couple weeks on last cycle but I'm only getting these pumps when actually training just a bit confused with possibility of it being the EQ when only did first jab Sunday and I'm not running any orals yet either


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Haha me too mate not sure yet but I've set aside just over 2000 cals and downloaded the restaurants nutritional information ready to fill my face


haha. Your well organised, if I'm cheating I'm cheating I don't wanna know what the macros are that way I don't feel to guilty lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

EQ is a good one mate but takes ages to kick in, good when it does though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> haha. Your well organised, if I'm cheating I'm cheating I don't wanna know what the macros are that way I don't feel to guilty lol


Oh I don't count macros on a cheat meal mate just calories and drop meals so calories for the day stay the same



Adz said:


> EQ is a good one mate but takes ages to kick in, good when it does though


Hoping so mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheat meal was nice calamari for starters then pulled pork pizza and tiramisu to finish,stuffed now


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Oh I don't count macros on a cheat meal mate just calories and drop meals so calories for the day stay the same


Lol mate, you and I have different definitions of a cheat meal


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Lol mate, you and I have different definitions of a cheat meal


Haha I know I've seen your cheats mate be we have different goals


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> EQ is a good one mate but takes ages to kick in, good when it does though


How long did it take you to notice EQ ? I'm expecting 5-6 weeks


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> How long did it take you to notice EQ ? I'm expecting 5-6 weeks


Think it was about 8 mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Think it was about 8 mate


That long? Damn I'm only running it for 12


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> That long? Damn I'm only running it for 12


Yea I did too, did me some good though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Delts done today good shoulder pump but nothing really progressed today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Crazy busy tomorrow so did jabs tonight instead and quad jab hurt like a [email protected] must of hit something as doesn't normally


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Crazy busy tomorrow so did jabs tonight instead and quad jab hurt like a [email protected] must of hit something as doesn't normally


I really don't fancy doing quads, can imagine it hurting like hell


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Use an orange needle for quads


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> I really don't fancy doing quads, can imagine it hurting like hell


Not normally mate but this one did



ryda said:


> Use an orange needle for quads


What size are they mate


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Peace frog said:


> Not normally mate but this one did What size are they mate












I use these

Obviously much shorter and thinner then a blue so don't go injecting where you have much fat

I usually only use em for quads but have used em for delts and glutes in the past


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> I use these
> 
> Obviously much shorter and thinner then a blue so don't go injecting where you have much fat
> 
> I usually only use em for quads but have used em for delts and glutes in the past


Thanks I'll give them a go my blues are 1inch but thicker than those


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms and abs today and best session I've had in weeks,felt a real improvement in strength today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Body weight has stayed the same this week at 87kg but looking leaner despite the extra calories hoping to get up to around 90-92 by end of cycle


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Body weight has stayed the same this week at 87kg but looking leaner despite the extra calories hoping to get up to around 90-92 by end of cycle


does that mean your upping calories bud?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> does that mean your upping calories bud?


No mate already nearly 800 above maintenance I'll give it another week and see what scales say then see what Liam thinks


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> No mate already nearly 800 above maintenance I'll give it another week and see what scales say then see what Liam thinks


Fair enough buddy, ive had to stop with Liam for the next 6-8 weeks! Im working away and diet and training arent my main focus for the next 2 months at least! Its a shame but as long as im maintaining ill be happy!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Fair enough buddy, ive had to stop with Liam for the next 6-8 weeks! Im working away and diet and training arent my main focus for the next 2 months at least! Its a shame but as long as im maintaining ill be happy!


Yeah pain in the @rse when work gets in the way but has to be done


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Missed gym last night due to pregnancy problems,thankfully was a false alarm and all is well


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Missed gym last night due to pregnancy problems,thankfully was a false alarm and all is well


Good to hear alls well mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Missed gym last night due to pregnancy problems,thankfully was a false alarm and all is well


Glad all is ok mate, Prob most stressful stuff you will ever go through, Had a lot of major problems with my 2, This is why i cant have any more kids LOL


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Glad all is ok mate, Prob most stressful stuff you will ever go through, Had a lot of major problems with my 2, This is why i cant have any more kids LOL


Was plain sailing with my others mate but this ones proving pretty stressful 12 weeks to go


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good chest session tonight strength is on the up,just boring cardio tomorrow might try the stepper for a change


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ordered some orange pins today thinking I'll try and jab triceps next week as an extra site to rotate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest session tonight was

Decline press

Cable crossovers

Press ups super set with flys

Incline press with drop sets

Dips with drop set

Abs was the usual

Heavy cable crunches

Leg raises

Bw crunches


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Another good session,back and calves today and strength on the up

Straight arm pull downs 7 sets

Bent over rows 5sets

Lat pull downs 5 sets

Dumbbell rows 3 sets plus drop sets

Underhand seated rows 4 sets

Seated calve raises 7 sets


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

New pins arrived so time to try a new site tonight so expecting some pip tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Had to throw away 2 pins yesterday as they were blunt as fvck,anyone else have this? No training today as working late so double session tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Great chest session tonight exactly what was needed after a heated domestic


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Great chest session tonight exactly what was needed after a heated domestic


Gym is great for getting the anger out lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gym is great for getting the anger out lol


Yep the best place for it mate I should probably fall out with her more often good for PB's


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

EQ must of started doing its thing now I've been starving the last couple of days so appetite is up as of yet that's about it from this cycle bar a slight increase in strength


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session today and deads back in for first time in 6 weeks and was pleased I hadn't gone backwards,only my grip stopped me from doing more reps


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> EQ must of started doing its thing now I've been starving the last couple of days so appetite is up as of yet that's about it from this cycle bar a slight increase in strength


how many calls you on ATM?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> how many calls you on ATM?


Just over 3800


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulder session in a bit then I'm off to see foo fighters and royal blood,probably have a cheat meal or two from whatever crap there selling on site as well


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Shoulder session in a bit then I'm off to see foo fighters and royal blood,probably have a cheat meal or two from whatever crap there selling on site as well


Love royal blood mate, the album is great


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Love royal blood mate, the album is great


Me too seen Foo Fighters a few times but I'm actually looking forward more to royal bloods


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Great night at the foo fighters last night such a good band live.

Arms and abs today also deciding to try jabbing triceps and gotta say such an easy site to do,quads are moving further down my list all the time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Great night at the foo fighters last night such a good band live.
> 
> Arms and abs today also deciding to try jabbing triceps and gotta say such an easy site to do,quads are moving further down my list all the time


Tempted to try triceps myself,need some new sites


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Tempted to try triceps myself,need some new sites


Great site mate easy to do and not even got any pip


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Excellent leg session tonight,gonna be limping in the morning

Squats

3 warm up sets 3x6 @180kg

[email protected]

Bulgarian squats

8,8,[email protected]

Leg curls

12,8,[email protected] plus drop set

Leg extension with 2 second hold at top 3 sets

Dumbbell lunges

3x12 @ 35kg plus drop set

Seated calf raises

15,12,9,10 @65kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and heavy and today

Bench press 3 warm up set then 3x6-8

Decline press 3x8-10 plus drop set

Cable crossovers 3x12-15 plus triple drop

Incline dumbbell press 3x8-12 rest pause and go again on last set

Machine press 3x10-12 plus triple drop set

Dumbell flys 3x10-12 superset with press ups

Then usual ab routine


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session done

Dead lifts 3 warm up sets 3x4-6

Straight arm rope pulldowns 3x10-12 plus triple drop set

Dumbell shrugs 3x10-12 plus drop set

Bent over row 3x6-8 rest pause and go again twice

Low grip rows 3x8-10 plus double drop set

Wide grip pulldowns 3x10-12 drop set


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Rest day and a cheat meal today thinking burger and a milk shake (not sh1t McDonald's)


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Struggling to gain weight still so upping calories tomorrow by adding in 100g oats and 75g peanut butter


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Struggling to gain weight still so upping calories tomorrow by adding in 100g oats and 75g peanut butter


Yea me too been static at 13st 12 for a while now...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea me too been static at 13st 12 for a while now...


Just not moving at the minute,it goes up a bit then goes back again but would think test and EQ will kick in properly in next two weeks so should start moving in right direction then


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Working all weekend again and won't make gym today so will have to combine some delts with arms after work tomorrow


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good session today all of arm session combined with most of yesterday's missing delt session.

Extra calories go in tomorrow and I'll be into week 5 of cycle so scales should start showing some movement


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Good session today all of arm session combined with most of yesterday's missing delt session.
> 
> Extra calories go in tomorrow and I'll be into week 5 of cycle so scales should start showing some movement


his many you adding?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> his many you adding?


Liam gave me another 600 so I'll see how that goes



Abc987 said:


> his many you adding?


Liam gave me another 600 so I'll see how that goes


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> his many you adding?


Liam gave me another 600 so I'll see how that goes


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Liam gave me another 600 so I'll see how that goes


I welcome the kcals 600 is a nice increase

Mine starts tomorrow with an increase of

1 egg

Handful of nuts and raisins

50g carbs rice/pasta/noodles etc

Prob about 400


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg day today dropping the Bulgarians and adding stuff leg deads for couple weeks as feel I need to hit hamstrings a bit more

Squats 3 warm up sets 3x6-8 1x20

Stiff leg deads 3x8-12 rest pause go again on last set

Dumbbell lunges 3x12-16 drop set bw

Leg curl 3x10-12 plus drop set

Leg extension 3x10-12 2 second hold at top

Seated calf raises 4x12-15 rest pause go again on last set


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Added an AI in today never used one before and as of yet I've not noticed any side effects from cycle but as this is my highest dose so far I've decided to play it safe rather than wait for possible gyno just doing 0.5 adex Monday,Wednesday,Friday


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chest and heavy abs tonight good session until I got to decline bench then really struggled on that and actual went backwards from last week,everything else up though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Some pain in right shoulder this morning I get this from time to time,I really should start warming up properly,so I'm going to put some kind of warm up routine together to today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Some pain in right shoulder this morning I get this from time to time,I really should start warming up properly,so I'm going to put some kind of warm up routine together to today


same mate. I ****ed my right rotator cuff about 2 years ago. Don't think it'll ever feel normal again. I just trai through it now. That's down to no warm up. Still don't now although I know I should. I do 1 warm up set in first exerersice and that's it. Don't have time to warm up properly. Wrong attitude really


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> same mate. I ****ed my right rotator cuff about 2 years ago. Don't think it'll ever feel normal again. I just trai through it now. That's down to no warm up. Still don't now although I know I should. I do 1 warm up set in first exerersice and that's it. Don't have time to warm up properly. Wrong attitude really


Yeah I'm gonna take tonight off instead of tomorrow and add a short warn up routine in before it gets worse


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Couple quick progress pics 5 weeks into cycle not the best quality


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> doing 0.5 adex Monday,Wednesday,Friday


Exactly what i do


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulder session done and every think progressed except Arnold press,again added an intensity method to last set of every lift,been doing this with everything bar flat bench,deads and squats.Think I'll keep doing this until cycle is over then cut it back to just a couple of sets per body part


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arms done before work today

Cable curls 3x10-12 superset with tri pushdowns

Standing barbell curls 3x6-8 last set rest pause then go again twice

Seated hammer curls 3x8-10 plus drop set

Wrist curls 3x10-12 superset with reverse wrist curls

Close grip bench 3x8-10 plus drop set

Over head rope extensions 3x10-12 plus triple drop set


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Decided to try and pec jab tonight,normally I find pinning easy but for some reason the pec one turned me into a massive pvssy sweating and shaking lol,don't know what I was bothered about it was painless,I'll see what pip is like in the next couple of days


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Legs tonight,my normal routine with drop sets and rest pause sets thrown in,so far zero pip from the pec jab so I'll be adding that into site rotation,got 5 sites each side now so that should be enough to stop much scar tissue building up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got a free sample of a pre workout call B4 so having that tonight before chest to see what it's like,don't usually use any pre workouts


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so tried to B4 first thing I noticed was a tingly face on the way to the gym,by the time I started workout back was also tingling,felt really up for workout and was pacing about between sets but in reality only added reps here and there same as normal.so don't think it's something I'd use a lot but I think it would have its place if was worn out after work or maybe when the baby arrives and I'm having less sleep


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Ok so tried to B4 first thing I noticed was a tingly face on the way to the gym,by the time I started workout back was also tingling,felt really up for workout and was pacing about between sets but in reality only added reps here and there same as normal.so don't think it's something I'd use a lot but I think it would have its place if was worn out after work or maybe when the baby arrives and I'm having less sleep


you'll need more than that when the baby comes lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> you'll need more than that when the baby comes lol


3rd one mate so I know lol prob need sped just to work


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> 3rd one mate so I know lol prob need sped just to work


I've moved to am training this time round. She's 5 months now and means my evenings are now free.

Would never go back to training after work, took a couple of weeks to get used to it but I actually look forward to gym now rather than it being a chore after a long day grafting


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I've moved to am training this time round. She's 5 months now and means my evenings are now free.
> 
> Would never go back to training after work, took a couple of weeks to get used to it but I actually look forward to gym now rather than it being a chore after a long day grafting


Yeah I actually enjoy training first thing but I leave for work at 7 and gym don't open until 6:30 so can only do it when off work


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Noticed since I've added an AI the few spots I'd got on my back have almost disappeared,wasn't something I was expecting from adex. Last week of cycle before I add the var in,was really happy with the results from it last time so looking forward to that,feel the test and eq are only just kicking in over last week or so really guess that's the problem with long esters,might give short esters a bash next time on a shorter cycle,maybe 8 weeks.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

whats your diet looking like on average?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back session and some ab work done,good session today plenty of intensity,hoping for a relaxing evening now,partners pregnancy hormones permitting



TIDALWAVE said:


> whats your diet looking like on average?


At the minute it's around 4400 calories a day clean diet one cheat meal a week


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Back session and some ab work done,good session today plenty of intensity,hoping for a relaxing evening now,partners pregnancy hormones permitting
> 
> At the minute it's around 4400 calories a day clean diet one cheat meal a week


you got a sample?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> you got a sample?


You mean what I eat in a day mate?

Shoulders and lower abs done now it's a cheat meal with the family


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Missed the gym today working 7 days a week is taking its toll now might switch training to a 4 day split soon until I'm back on 5 day working weeks

Missed the gym today working 7 days a week is taking its toll now might switch training to a 4 day split soon until I'm back on 5 day working weeks


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Life is like that at times mate, got to have your priority's right, and providing for your family will always come first, esp with the little one on the way.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Life is like that at times mate, got to have your priority's right, and providing for your family will always come first, esp with the little one on the way.


To right mate soon as baby arrives I'll be switching to a 3 day split until Christmas when work goes back to normal


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good arm session today could hardly lift my arms by the end of it


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Good arm session today could hardly lift my arms by the end of it


Them are then best


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

As I'm having to switch to a 4 day split for the run up to Christmas I've decided to try a different approach and give gvt a crack for the next 8 weeks gone with a programme that's split into 2 4 weeks,so starting the first week today


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First gvt session done,chest and upper back


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I hated GVT, I just couldn't recover in time for the next workout.

Still with your "supplements" hopefully you'll be OK


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hated GVT, I just couldn't recover in time for the next workout.
> 
> Still with your "supplements" hopefully you'll be OK


I could be the same mate time will tell,going to try it for 8 weeks then switch


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

School boy error last night,trying to jab triceps after training chest with gvt was a mistake,should of done it before


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Back and abs gvt session done and I'm fvcked, found 10 sets of 10 on deads brutal glad it's a rest day tomorrow


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Back and abs gvt session done and I'm fvcked, found 10 sets of 10 on deads brutal glad it's a rest day tomorrow


what weight you do for 10x10 mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> what weight you do for 10x10 mate?


Nice and light mate bit of guess work involved as first time,did 140kg


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> what weight you do for 10x10 mate?


No idea what to aim for with squats Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Nice and light mate bit of guess work involved as first time,did 140kg


140 isn't light when your doing 100 reps with them!

Good work mate :thumb


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 140 isn't light when your doing 100 reps with them!
> 
> Good work mate :thumb


Didn't feel it mate by about set 7/8


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got an extra shoulder and chest session in today before work with sxbarnes and his mate,good session with some lifts I don't normally do


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Ended up working late and missing gym yesterday so leg session bumped to today,still not sure what weight to aim for on gvt squats


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

First gvt leg session today and it fvcked me up did

Squats 10x10 @120kg

Stiff leg deads

10x10 70kg should of gone heavier on these,maybe 90kg

3x12 leg curls

3x12 leg extension

4x12 calf raises


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and arms tonight not sure I enjoy training them with gvt but I'll see out the 8 weeks


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Squats 10x10. Ouch!  sooooooo.....just how easy was it to get out of bed this morning? Hehe...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Squats 10x10. Ouch!  sooooooo.....just how easy was it to get out of bed this morning? Hehe...


Actual my quads are not too bad but my hamstrings are a different story


----------



## #Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

Just read your journal from start to finish, you've come really far, I'm impressed.

I have quite a way to go before getting anywhere near your weights though.

I haven't turned to the dark side yet, I'm thinking about maybe doing a test/tbol kick in Jan/Feb.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

#Viking said:


> Just read your journal from start to finish, you've come really far, I'm impressed.
> 
> I have quite a way to go before getting anywhere near your weights though.
> 
> ...


Glad you found it helpful mate would like to give tbol a go myself at some point


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

One more session to go then that'll be first two weeks of gvt done,body seems to be recovering fast enough and feeling pretty good.

Var seems to be doing its thing now and felt strong at tonight's session.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

That's 3 months now of working 7 days a week bar my weeks Holiday while me and my partner been going through difficult pregnancy and in that time missed just one workout,just proves to me if you want it enough there's no excuses you'll get your ar5e in the gym and get it done


----------



## #Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> One more session to go then that'll be first two weeks of gvt done,body seems to be recovering fast enough and feeling pretty good.
> 
> Var seems to be doing its thing now and felt strong at tonight's session.


GVT, is that German volume training?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

#Viking said:


> GVT, is that German volume training?


Yep that's the one mate


----------



## #Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Yep that's the one mate


Have you noticed your weights going up using it? Also what kind of cardio are you doing, HIIT on the tread mill or something else?

You must be hitting the cardio right because you don't seem to be stripping any muscle with the fat, but I suppose the gear is going to help with stopping that too.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Weights going up slowly,manage to increase either reps or weight most sessions,not doing any cardio rarely do I prefer to control body fat with diet most of the time


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Plus I have a physical job so that helps,if I had an office job I'd add regular cardio in


----------



## #Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Plus I have a physical job so that helps,if I had an office job I'd add regular cardio in


I used to be a carpenter so I could eat pretty much what I wanted, now I'm office based so I'm having to stick to a strict diet. I'm on a 40/40/20 macro split with a 500 cal deficit. My plan is to lose a stone bringing me down 13.5 stone and then build back up with a cycle in January/February. Being leaner should help me avoid the bloat from the dbol, I hope.

You used Var right, did you rate it? Might use that instead.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

#Viking said:


> I used to be a carpenter so I could eat pretty much what I wanted, now I'm office based so I'm having to stick to a strict diet. I'm on a 40/40/20 macro split with a 500 cal deficit. My plan is to lose a stone bringing me down 13.5 stone and then build back up with a cycle in January/February. Being leaner should help me avoid the bloat from the dbol, I hope.
> 
> You used Var right, did you rate it? Might use that instead.


Yeah I loved var using it for second time now but to be honest I've not tried any other orals yet so nothing to compare it to.The strength gains are nothing amazing but the gains are nice and lean


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I loved var using it for second time now but to be honest I've not tried any other orals yet so nothing to compare it to.The strength gains are nothing amazing but the gains are nice and lean


What lab var?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> What lab var?


Np


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good session tonight and some serious pump,loving the var again I'd use it again next cycle but got a couple of other cycles I'd like to try first. Changed training up to going on way home from work rather than coming back and getting showered and changed first,makes it easier when I'm working late.

Body is firming up nicely I'll get some update pics up at the weekend if I remember.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well my source has run out of var that'll teach me for not having everything in place before I start,got a few days left of it then I'm switching to stanavar to finish cycle off.

Another good session tonight loving training just wish work wasn't as busy.

Only 5 weeks to go now until the baby is due so switching to a 3 day split then until Christmas.


----------



## #Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Good session tonight and some serious pump,loving the var again I'd use it again next cycle but got a couple of other cycles I'd like to try first. Changed training up to going on way home from work rather than coming back and getting showered and changed first,makes it easier when I'm working late.
> 
> Body is firming up nicely I'll get some update pics up at the weekend if I remember.


What other cycles are you considering, tren maybe?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

#Viking said:


> What other cycles are you considering, tren maybe?


No mate not considering tren yet it'll be either an all out bulk on dbol test and deca or a shorter cycle with test prop and mast


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Shoulders and legs tonight and I'm ruined squats really messed me up tonight felt like some crazy pump in my quads,rest day tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Shoulders and legs tonight and I'm ruined squats really messed me up tonight felt like some crazy pump in my quads,rest day tomorrow


 :thumb


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## #Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> No mate not considering tren yet it'll be either an all out bulk on dbol test and deca or a shorter cycle with test prop and mast


I'm still considering Dbol and test for my first cycle. I'll leave the tren for the big boys I think. shorter esters might work well though, it would be a good comparision for you to see what works best.

I'd be interested to see how the mast works out too, did you consider winny?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Shoulders and legs tonight and I'm ruined squats really messed me up tonight felt like some crazy pump in my quads,rest day tomorrow


I love that ache in the quads from heavy squats :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

#Viking said:


> I'm still considering Dbol and test for my first cycle. I'll leave the tren for the big boys I think. shorter esters might work well though, it would be a good comparision for you to see what works best.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how the mast works out too, did you consider winny?


Yeah looked at winny and most options same as you with the tren though the sides put me off,maybe one day.

And yeah that's what I'm thinking with test p just as a comparison really


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> I love that ache in the quads from heavy squats :thumb:


I wasn't loving it walking back to my car like a had no knees


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

#Viking said:


> I'm still considering Dbol and test for my first cycle. I'll leave the tren for the big boys I think. shorter esters might work well though, it would be a good comparision for you to see what works best.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how the mast works out too, did you consider winny?


What you thinking dbol at 40mg for 4 weeks and test at 500? That seems to be a popular first cycle


----------



## #Viking (Oct 8, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> What you thinking dbol at 40mg for 4 weeks and test at 500? That seems to be a popular first cycle


Yeah pretty much, I'm guessing it's popular for a reason. I'm a bit concerned about the bloat with dbol, that's why I'm asking about the Var, seriously considering that now.

What pharma test have you been using, I can get BP, but didn't realise it was an ugl. Trying to find AP instead.

How much have your squats gone up since starting the gear?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

#Viking said:


> Yeah pretty much, I'm guessing it's popular for a reason. I'm a bit concerned about the bloat with dbol, that's why I'm asking about the Var, seriously considering that now.
> 
> What pharma test have you been using, I can get BP, but didn't realise it was an ugl. Trying to find AP instead.
> 
> How much have your squats gone up since starting the gear?


Yeah bloat is why I've not tried dbol but as next cycle will be winter time I'm thinking that's best time to try it,test is np.

Squats from before first cycle have gone up about 20kg or so I'm not too bothered about strength gains though really


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good weeks training last week although had to cut Saturday's session a bit sure as gym was closing up.Im out of Anavar now so as of today switching to Stanavar,only 2 weeks to go until I've been on cycle for 12 weeks which was original plan,but two weeks doesn't give me long to assess the Stanavar so going to extend to 14 weeks so that'll give me 4 weeks to see if I think it's worth using it again.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got to the gym feeling shot today but had a cracking session in the end


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Got to the gym feeling shot today but had a cracking session in the end


Works out like that sometimes


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Works out like that sometimes


Love it when that happens sh1t when you go in feeling like a beast and have a bad one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Love it when that happens sh1t when you go in feeling like a beast and have a bad one


Only time I had a sh1t session was when I went in with horrible food poisoning, puked in my mouth twice.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Only time I had a sh1t session was when I went in with horrible food poisoning, puked in my mouth twice.


Nice haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Was feeling pretty beat after work so thought I'd try another pre workout,went with animal pump this time and think it's the best one I've tried. Good boost in energy and focus, and really good pump in fact too much pump and had to skip last lift as hamstring pump became unbearable,but not sure if that was down to the pre workout or the fact of switched from var to Stanavar,I'll see how next workout goes without the animal pump.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Training and diet still going well,should be a dad again in a week or two now so bound to miss a few sessions then obviously but will still be training when I can.

Liking the Stanavar so far and no sides as of yet keeping on top of the fish oils to try and avoid sore joints that I'm told can be a problem


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Still banging the sessions in and enjoying the Stanavar no sides as of yet bar very slightly sore wrists with a week and a half to go,weight gain has been very slow but condition has improved.

Upper chest is slowly coming on and back is looking better.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well my partners off to hospital to be induced today so hopefully I'll be meeting my baby daughter sometime this weekend


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Well my partners off to hospital to be induced today so hopefully I'll be meeting my baby daughter sometime this weekend


Great news mate. Hope all goes well :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

congratulations mate, wishing mum and daughter all the best.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Been in the hospital since last Sunday but final home with my new baby daughter


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Been in the hospital since last Sunday but final home with my new baby daughter


congrats mate! Hope all is well woth morher, baby and yourself!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> congrats mate! Hope all is well woth morher, baby and yourself!


Thanks mate and yes all home safe and well now


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Been in the hospital since last Sunday but final home with my new baby daughter


congratulations mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big congrats to you both dude


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations mate

This might be a testosterone driven forum, but all proud fathers are forgiven for posting a couple of baby picture, so lets see her.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats! Is she your first?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Congratulations mate
> 
> This might be a testosterone driven forum, but all proud fathers are forgiven for posting a couple of baby picture, so lets see her.














FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Congrats! Is she your first?


No mate I have two sons they've both left school and work now though so big age gap


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

she's beautiful mate. :thumb:

must take after her mother :whistling:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> she's beautiful mate. :thumb:
> 
> must take after her mother :whistling:


I hope so mate she don't need my fugly mug


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good push session tonight not getting much sleep at the minute due to the baby but keep plodding on


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A bit late but congrats buddy, hope life is good!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> A bit late but congrats buddy, hope life is good!


Apart from lack of sleep everything's great thanks mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Manage to get all my sessions in this week for the first time since baby was born good to be back in routine


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Works gotten far to busy now and starting to feel training is doing more harm than good so knocking it on the head until I finish work next week


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Works gotten far to busy now and starting to feel training is doing more harm than good so knocking it on the head until I finish work next week


 Priorities


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

to be honest mate with a new littleun, I'm surprised you have managed as much as you have


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> to be honest mate with a new littleun, I'm surprised you have managed as much as you have


Me too mate it's been real graft with no days of and the lack of sleep,think a rest is just what I need,7 more days at work then two weeks off


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Last work day of the year yesterday so got a nice early morning push session in today,felt good to be back on it


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Arm only session today not done one in awhile so looking forward to it,followed by some family time and a cheat meal


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Leg session with sxbarnes yesterday followed by a few pints,rare for me but made a nice change


----------

